# Tank Ass (BBW, XWG, FA, DOM)



## zxc098

!_BBW/FA, DOM, ~XWG_ - Story of a girl with a very large butt slowly getting bigger, 

[Authors Norte: This story is long and not completed yet. I'm about 80% there but thought I would post the bulk of it, enjoy and please leave me some feedback if you like it. I also have pictures and morphs available of the different scenes but dont know how to post them yet.

*Tank Ass
by zxc098​*

*Chapter One - THE ICE CREAM STAND*

Whaa girl all that jelly and no toast!!

Dog check out the phat ass on that dame over there

Hay whats your number sortie, cus you fine!!


_What a bunch of idiots _Bianca smiled to herself as the van full of young hoons zoomed past her on the road.

It was no surprise however and certainly nothing unusual for the beautiful young brunette when out in public, least of all when she was jogging along wearing a tight pink sports bra and skin tight grey yoga pants.

At 5 foot 3 Bianca could best be described as a little cutie. Drop dead gorgeous with defined slender features in the face coupled with pouty lips, high cheekbones, a wickedly naughty smile and a few freckles around her nose to complete the picture of summery perfection.

She kept her hair long with varying shades of brown and like most girls her age styled it fashionably depending on her mood and the occasion.

At first glance Bianca appeared to be slender and somewhat trim with soft girlish arms offering little or no definition, delicate shoulders coupled with a very slender back. Her waist was unusually narrow while still carrying the smallest of developing pooches on what could have been otherwise described as a flat stomach.

Although not an athlete Bianca could have perhaps been a gymnast at one stage had it not been for her love of all things sweet. She did however keep fit and would regularly go jogging or to Pilates classes at the local gym, this gave Bianca the confidence to go sunbathing on the beach with friends improving her already sun kissed tan while wearing cute little outfits and bikinis that always turned heads.

Naturally like most girls her age the ultimate testament to Biancas slender upper body was her as of late barely visible collarbone coupled with a tiny chest and delicate rib cage.

Despite her small frame Bianca was unusually blessed with a very large pair of full and firm 28F cup breasts that due to her very narrow back wore almost large enough to be seen from behind if one wore lucky enough to sneak a peak from the right angle. Her figure would be considered beyond perfect by some, almost.

Although it was hard not to stare at such a girls beauty it was even more difficult not to stare at her round behind and full set of shapely hips.

If Biancas shape had to be classified it would have been a bell or perhaps even a pear, a rather extreme one at that. In almost complete contrast to her delicate upper body Bianca much to her dislike at times was seriously bottom heavy, something she was struggling more and more to come to terms with.

Her hips flared out from her waist in an almost unnatural manner giving her a broad wide load. Curvaceous to the extreme her hips formed round into a juicy yet firm big booty that was described by her friends at times with envy as ghetto.

Thick meaty thighs and bulging round calves completed the package while having the pleasure of carrying such a burdensome heavy load.

Knowing well that if not kept in check her deliciously full rump and meaty thighs could turn into some serious cellulite, Bianca tried to stay mindful of what she ate and made sure to keep on jogging, feeling the bounce of her sumptuous ass and jiggly thighs as her feet pounded the pavement, every wobble adding to the motivation of this stunning young beauty to keep on running.

As the sun began to set, Bianca headed back to her campus dorm stopping only for a brief moment at her favorite ice cream stand.

_I really shouldnt_ Bianca thought while running her hands over her meaty thighs.

Bianca my dear how are you today, you are looking so pretty, come, come what will it be today, I have some fabulous fresh boysenberry cream yoghurt just made this morning, come, come pretty lady like you needs to be treated Angelo the ice cream vendor called.

A jolly and boisterous Italian man, Angelo had gotten to know Bianca quite well since she became a freshman at the local University, stopping for an ice cream or other naughty treat more often then not. It could certainly be argued that Angelos conveniently placed ice cream stand was partially to blame for the recent increase in the young ladies already sizable ass.

You know, Angelo, you're going to make me so fat but I guess I do deserve a little treat after all that hard work Bianca smiled flirtatiously at the older man who made no attempt to hide his infatuation with the pretty young plumper.

Here I give you extra chocolate sprinkles as well; its good for you bella figura, yes! Angelo smiled while handing Bianca an extra large container of his fresh boysenberry cream with extra chocolate sprinkles.

Oh gosh Angelo its too muchmmmm oh it is good though Bianca moaned while closing her eyes and tasting the first of many spoonfuls.

Sorry how much do I owe you? Bianca asked smiling with embarrassment while licking the spoon clean.

Please, please my treat, enjoy enjoy come back tomorrow yes!!!

Oh thank you Angelo Bianca blushed sweetly knowing well that Angelos reward would come once she turned around and bounced her stretched out and ass filled yoga pants back towards campus.

Pausing briefly to look over her shoulder while giving Angelo a cheeky smile which said Caught you looking, but I dont mind, enjoy

*Chapter Two - THE LITTLE BLACK DRESS*

Feeling the warm water flow over her petite bronzed shoulders, down her arched back and then gush like a waterfall over the ample shelf that was her ass felt like heaven.

Feeling her creamy hips gently brush the sides of the shower door as she stepped out Bianca toweled off relieved to no longer be hot and sweaty. Bianca slipped into her lacy black bra, cupping her boobs gently as she did so and feeling their weight. 

Smiling with acknowledgement at the perky firmness her boobs displayed despite their generous size, Bianca became worried as she reached around her petite frame, feeling a pinch as the straps of the bra dug into her soft skin as she fastened the tiny clip with some difficulty, confirming her suspicions, her boobs wore still growing.

Noting with some discomfort that her soon to be bra busters wore bulging out of the cups of her already hefty F Cup bra Bianca turned her attention towards a more weighty matter, her spreading bottom and fattening thighs.

Carefully navigating her lacy black panties past her chunky calves and meaty thighs, Bianca was mindful to not stretch the elastic to much with her fingers as she pulled the comparatively small black garment over the creamy white flesh of her enormous bubble butt.

Having blown out and torn several pairs of panties over the last few months, it was getting expensive to buy lingerie for the plump beauty and this was unfortunately her last pair before having to buy more, regrettably in a larger size Bianca thought.

As she turned around Bianca peered over her shoulder, biting her bottom lip with apprehension while running her slender left hand over her expanse and examining the size of her bountiful behind in the mirror.

Oh man, Im getting so fat and disgusting, Ive got to go on a diet or no decent guy will want to go out with me, only idiots hollering from their cars or horny old ice cream vendors. No more yoghurt and treats thats for sure she sighed while dreading the thought of being single forever.

Stepping onto the scales Biancas fears wore confirmed she had put on weight.

Holly crap, 197 pounds Ive gained nearly 20 pounds in only 3 months. If I keep this up Ill be the only student who packs on the freshmen 15 twice over in her senior year.  she moaned just as the bathroom door swung open and her room mate Kirsten waltzed in.

Hay B, sorry just wanted to grab my hair brush. WOW baby got back!! Kirsten laughed while slapping her room mates considerable left buttock before heading for the vanity.

OW, that hurt Bianca yelled.

As if you could even feel that with all your padding Kirsten said while standing next to Bianca emphasizing the difference in size between her own narrow hips, tiny flat behind and Biancas voluptuous balloon.

Hurry up and get dressed or will be late for the party, Ted will be here any minute, hes such a hottie dont you think? Kirsten grinned, basking in the joy of knowing that her much hotter room mate had no date.

Um sure Ill be ready in a few secs just not sure what to wear tonight Bianca responded trying to not let her roommate get the better of her.

You could borrow that black mini dress of mine you would look so good in thatexcept it might not fit nnarrghh Kirsten snorted while making eyes at Biancas butt, knowing well that her tiny black garment had no chance of containing her roommates considerable curves.

Ohum.no thanks, its not really my styleIm sure Ill find something to wear Bianca said while making her way out of the bathroom and leaving Kirsten to preen.

Crap, these are so tight arrgghh! Bianca groaned while lying on her bed and desperately trying to pull her largest pair of blue jeans over her considerably thick thighs.

Now wait, I know these fit at the start of the year, I cant believe how much weight I let myself gain over the holidays OOOOFFF Bianca cried as she gave up her futile struggle, chucking her jeans into the corner with some distress.

Hmm maybe I will ask Kirsten for that black dress after all, I did borrow it end of last year and it just fit she thought while making her way into the lounge.

Kirstenhay Kirsten can I grab that dress form you after all Kirsten! Bianca called out not realizing that Ted, Kirstens rather muscled and athletic boyfriend had already arrived and was waiting patiently for them both in the living room.

OHum.Hi Bianca..umhows things the buff young jock nervously croaked upon seeing his girlfriends mega hot booty-full room mate prancing around the apartment in nothing but her black bra and a pair of overly taxed matching panties.

Oh hay Ted, have you seen KirstenI was going to borrow a dress from her

Umyeahsure I um think shes still ready in umroom.getting readyin her roomyeah

Thanks Ted Bianca smiled at the nervous young man who was clearly beginning to sweat at the sight of the half naked young vixen.

So you do want the dress after all, cant find anything that fits? Kirsten teased as she handed her room mate the dress.

You can actually keep it, its way to big for me especially since you stretched it out the last time you borrowed it Kirsten giggled at a sheepish looking Bianca.

Good luck Kirsten smiled knowing well that the fat bottomed girl would struggle to squeeze her ample assets into the outfit.

Back in her room Bianca noted the outstretched seams from the last time she wedged herself into the black dress. Easily slipping it over her slender shoulders and down past her waist, it fit like a glove until it reached her hips.

Not wanting to ruin the dress she carefully negotiated her broad hips and then her fat bottom into the tight little number.

Tugging and pulling Bianca eventually got it to cover her glorious jutting ass. Looking in the mirror she noted with some hesitation that the dress barley touched the top of her thighs, making her almost look indecent.

_I guess it will have to do for tonight_ She thought while tugging on the dress once more grabbing a pair of matching heels she headed out the door.

*Chapter Three - THE DANCE PARTY*

As the party was only a few blocks away the group decided to walk as it was a warm summers evening. 

Infatuated with Biancas voluptuous curvy figure, Ted was quickly struggling to stifle his bonna while trying his best, yet failing miserably to not alert either Bianca or Kirsten to the fact.
Unable to help himself Ted couldnt seem to stop leering at the fat balloon swaying from side to side as the group neared the party, he so desperately wanted to reach out and grab Biancas fat bum and give that sucker a proper squeeze, something which was near impossible for him to experience with Kirstins flat narrow little ass.

Kirstin herself was fuming over the fact that Bianca not only managed to squeeze into her dress albeit with great difficulty; the fact that Bianca looked better in the dress then she ever did is what really pissed Kirstin off the most. 

Feeling somewhat inadequate when looking at Biancas luscious plunging cleavage, Kirstin couldnt help but feel envious as she came to the realization that her own bony chest and tiny boobs would never be able to stand up to Biancas big breasts let alone fill out the black dress the way her room mate did.

Worst of all however was the fact that Teds eyes wore locked onto every inch of movement that Biancas body made, and there was a lot of movement as the Brunette wobbled, jiggled, rippled and bounce with each step.

Stop it!!! Kirsten said to her boyfriend with a cross look on her face while elbowing him in the side.

What Im not doing anything Ted sheepishly replied.

You know exactly what I mean, knock it off its not funny youre my boyfriend you should be looking at me, not that pumped up tramp Kirsten hissed in Teds ear not wanting to give Bianca any satisfaction by hearing the couple argue.

Bianca however paid Kirstin and Ted no mind once they reached the party and instead smiled to herself and mingled with the other people at the event leaving Kirsten to grumble at Ted in the corner.

Having fended off one too many drunken idiots each trying to either grope her booty or boobs within a short period of time, Bianca got tired of hanging around the bar and headed to the dance floor.

This was truly a sight to behold, shaking her generous rump and grooving to the beat Bianca was locking and popping like a pro. The guys at the party loved it drooling as they watched the gorgeous beauty shake and wiggle her hips; the girls naturally hated it snickering and laughing to each other.

Oh my word, look at her butt; its like just so big. I cant believe its just so round, its like out there, I mean gross 

At first Bianca tried to ignore all the hatters but eventually her confidence began to waver along with her little black dress. She soon found herself more often then not readjusting the dress, continually pulling and tugging it down making sure the globular under side of her round butt cheeks werent accidently on display.

Look at what shes wearing, I wouldnt be caught dead in something like that if my ass was that fat, she looks like a total prostitute. And those tits I bet they arent even real she heard one skinny flat chested girl say to another.

Tugging on her too short dress once again while turning to leave the dance floor just as the next song started playing she was somewhat surprised when a very tall and good looking young man grabbed her by the hand and led her back onto the floor.

At first Bianca was hesitant but after only a few moments she quickly realized that this guy could really move something that was rare amongst most college guys.

Intrigued and charmed by his cheeky demeanor and unusually handsome looks Bianca soon found herself dancing the night away once more.

It was a delight to dance with this handsome stranger for not only did he know how to dance but he resisted the urge to bump and grind Bianca or run his hands all over her body like most guys would.

After nearly a full half hour of dancing, Bianca headed outside for some fresh air a change in scenery and a much needed drink, thankful that her dress had held out all the wild dancing.

Im Marcus by the way, thanks for the dance the young man smiled while walking next to a somewhat bashful and very sweaty Bianca.

UmpuffBiancapuffnice to meet you you must practice a lot, youre really good, do you dance professionally or something she gushed while nervously pulling on her dress once again.

Oh yeah thanks, no I just really enjoy it and like to go clubbing, you're pretty good yourself, I was watching you dance by yourself before and couldnt help but notice all the girls giving you the evils, it was quite funny actually, Marcus said while looking down at the much shorter girl playfully standing before him.

Oh yeah well, I normally end up dancing alone, dont really ever get asked so I just go for it you know Bianca replied while taking a big gulp of her drink.

Good on ya, although you know the only reason most guys dont ask you to dance is cause they're too scared, hot chicks like you are way to intimidating for most guys Marcus laughed.

Is that so, and what about you, are you not scarred of hot chick me Bianca giggled while placing her slender hand on Marcuss shoulder and looking up into his dark eyes.

Nah, youre not really my type Marcus said with a straight face.

Oh what is your type then? Bianca timidly replied, not sure weather Marcus was joking or not.

Taking another big sip of her drink she suddenly became fearful that such a stud might already have a girlfriend.

_Oh heavens, this is so embarrassing, he probably only goes for tall skinny girls, Like, he must be a full foot taller then me_ she thought nervously.

Well lets just say I like girls with some curves Marcus answered while wrapping his strong hand around Biancas tiny waist and pulling her closer.

Curveswhat am I not curvy enough for you or something? Bianca blurted out while pulling away slightly.

Ha yeah ok, fair enough I guess you are a little curvy Marcus teased.

The pair continued talking for hours while Bianca kept on filling her glass hoping to steady her nerves.

Hay you want to grab a bite to eat Im starving and theres no decent food here, come on there a pretty decent burger joint not to far from here Marcus took Bianca by the hand and the pair strolled down the road together, laughing and chatting as they went.

*Chapter Four - THE BURGER BAR*

Burger Heaven, I know this place, they make really good double whoppers and Bianca stopped mid sentence while tugging on her dress once again and looking somewhat sheepishly at Marcus.

_Why did I just say that; now he surely must think Im a total fat bitch_ she thought to herself as Marcus opened the door for her and the pair headed inside.

Ladies first Marcus replied as they reached the counter.

Can I take your order please the young man behind the counter asked with the usual tone.

Umyeah sure Ill getumsome small fries please Bianca said with hesitation.

Is that it, are you sure dont worry its my treatgo on. Marcus reassured her.

No really Im not that hungry. Bianca smiled coyly.

Alright, well Ill have 4 Triple bacon with extra cheese whoopers, 2x large fries, a 18 pack chicken nuggets, a hot fudge sunday and 2x large strawberry milkshake thanks Marcus ordered with a grin on his face.

As the pair sat down Marcus began to chow down smacking his lips and moaning at the taste of his delicious meal.

Are you really gonan eat all that Bianca laughed while watching Marcuss spectacle.

Hell yeah, its so good; here try someman this is good, you know you want to right he replied while pushing one of his burgers in Biancas direction.

umwell it does look really good, if you dont mind I guess Ill try just a littleIm not really hungry you know she lied while unwrapping the greasy burger and stifling a little moan as she took her first bite.

Within no time she had munched down the whopper and consumed several handfuls of fries.

Here have this one too; I dont think Ill be able to finish it. My eyes are always bigger then my stomach Marcus said as he pushed the second burger towards the obviously hungry chubbette.

Lost in her indulgence Biancas fears of looking like a pig in front of Marcus quickly wavered as she chowed down on her second burger.

Man the bacon here is really goodmmm she murmured while taking another bite.

Having finished her second burger and with the fries now all gone, Marcus pushed the 12 peace of chicken nuggets in her direction.

Whatno way I couldnt, Im so stuffedI swear I usually never eat this much Bianca moaned while holding her stomach.

Yeahof course notI believe you Marcus said with a cheeky grin as he took the first chicken nugget out of the pack tossing it into his mouth.

BBQ sauce change your mind? he smirked while dipping a golden nugget into the sauce container and brining it towards Biancas pouty plump lips.

Owhhmmm she moaned as Marcus pushed the first nugget into her mouth.

Ohmmm, they are sooo good she exclaimed with a full mouth, barely able to get it down before Marcus popped another golden deep fried nugget into her.

Oh my goodness, Marcusstop.youre gonna make me so fatmmmm but these are good she moaned while feeling the seams of her dress getting ever tighter.

Fat Ha I hardly think so, youre a skinny little thing, and with all; that dancing tonight this is just a snack, besides chicken is good for girls, makes their boobs grow Marcus laughed while brining yet another chicken peace to Biancas greasy mouth.

Ha I think theyve already finished growingthank goodness Bianca giggled while suddenly becoming all too aware of her tight bra and the overflowing cups in the bathroom earlier that evening. 

Eventually the 18 pack was gone leaving a very full looking Bianca and a very satisfied Marcus sitting at the table along with one last burger and a fudge Sunday.

Here lets go halves Marcus offered unwrapping the last triple bacon and double cheese whooper.

Oh.Nono I cant.Im so full, please its to much.oh manpuff a rather bloated looking Bianca moaned.

Taking little notice of her pleads Marcus was determined to see this beauty finish the last burger.

Placing one hand on her soft stomach which was now bulging with food, he began to glide his hand gently over her distended middle, while pushing the burger into her mouth for the first of many bites.

Moaning at the touch his hand on her full belly, while protesting at every bite the last whopper was soon consumed.

II feel likepuffIm gonna blow Bianca panted between labored breathes.

BURRPP!!! Biancas eyes bugged as she flushed red with embarrassment startling herself from her food induced stupor.

_Oh my, how embarrassing, he must think Im a total fat sow, how disgusting_ she panicked.

Instead Marcus just sat there admiring his stuffed belching beauty, knowing well that he was mostly to blame for Biancas current state. Placing one hand on her taut pot belly with admiration for how much this young lady had just consumed, Marcus dipped a spoon into the hot fudge Sundae and bought it to Biancas glazed over eyes with a wicked grin.

A little ice cream for my sweet? he whispered in her ear.

Ohhgraonno please I cant, Im sooo fullarghh it does look goodjust one little bite, thats all Bianca murmured as Marcus pushed the first fully loaded spoon into her waiting mouth.

Slowly and carefully Marcus spooned the hot fudge Sunday into Biancas little mouth, careful to not spill a drop of the calorie heavy sweet milk treat. He grinned with glee at the thought of all those luscious excess calories being added to his little porkers already fat filled frame.

Although not without protest the hot fudge Sundae was eventually consumed leaving a worshipful Marcus to rub his princesss pot, a very bloated fat sweating Bianca and her rounded out food baby seated at the table.

Well lets get you home, the walk will do you good perhapsdont forget your milkshake by the way Marcus smiled while handing his little fatty the extra large strawberry shake he had ordered.

Holding her swollen stomach with one hand and the milkshake with the other the panting princess slowly rose to her feet. Once upright the damage was apparent, Bianca looked positively pregnant, her food baby perhaps just past the first 3 or 4 months.

Shuffling towards the door Biancas eyes widened in horror as she suddenly felt the seams of her little black dress split open on both sides.

The additional strain of her now fast food impregnated belly was the last straw; the little black dress could simply no longer hold her bodacious curves as it popped open all the way around her ass, past her hips and up to her waist.

OH CRAP she cried red with embarrassment at her predicament.

Ha, looks like you might have some curves after all Marcus remarked while trying to hold back a chuckle.

Ever the gentlemen he took of his jacket and draped it over Biancas slim shoulders. At 64 his jacket easily covered her exposed creamy flesh which poured out of the sides of the dress, Biancas sizable ass however was to much even for Marcuss big jacket to hide, rather it sat atop her jutting butt shelf like a table cloth doing its best to offer a hint of modesty to the young lady who simply looked up and smiled.

Thank you


----------



## zxc098

*Chapter Five - THE FOOD COURT*

The next day Bianca woke up to the sound of Kirstin banging on her bedroom door.

“GO AWAY!” Bianca moaned lazily from her bed, sighing with relief as she felt her bloated belly had almost fully digested last nights pig out.

“Get up already. The phone rang. Its some guy asking for you, says his name is Marcus. Shall I tell him to buzz off?” Kirstin questioned with a raised eyebrow.

“NO!” Bianca shouted as she grabbed the phone from her room mate.

“Hello, Marcus?” she said with an excited voice.

“Hay Bianca, Marcus here. Just wanted to let you know how much fun I had last night, hope your head is not too sore”

“Oh Hi Marcus, um yeah just a little ha, what’s up” She chirped happy to hear Marcus’s voice.

“Well if you’re up to it and not too busy some mates and I are heading down to the beach this weekend. You’re welcome to join us, it should be fun”

“Oh um sure I’d love to, sounds great, I’ll see you then”

“Sure thing, can’t wait to see you again”

Naturally Kirstin sat next to Bianca for the entire phone call and quickly pieced together her own version of last night’s events in her head.

_“That little tramp thinks she can first flirt with Ted, show me up and then grind every guy on the dance floor until she angles some guy who she can sink her claws into all in an effort to make me jealous. We'll see about that you fat bitch!” _Kirstin thought.

“The beach? Now Bianca you know what that means…we need to go shopping and get you a new bikini” the skinny blonde announced.

“A new bikini…um I don’t think so; besides I got a new one just last summer” Bianca replied while quickly realizing that the now tiny garment most likely wouldn’t stand a chance of containing her additional gained curves when challenged with the hefty task. Bianca rolled out of bed and headed for a shower, feeling her thunderous thighs jiggle and rub together as she walked.

“Alright let’s head to the mall after breakfast” she said before closing the door on a smiling Kirstin.

As the girls headed into the mall Kirstin suggested they first headed to the food court and enjoyed a late lunch before commencing their hunt for a bikini capable of containing Bianca’s overloaded fat rump.

Watching the two girls walk side by side was truly something. Other then Kirstin being a good 6 inches taller then Bianca, from the back both girls looked more or less the same when comparing their upper bodies, perhaps Bianca was a little softer but only when examined more closely. Where the real difference became apparent was below the waist, the sheer comparative size of Kirstin’s flat, narrow, skinny little ass next to Bianca’s oversized jelly inflated balloon was almost comical. Naturally the tall blonde’s bonny hips emphasized Bianca’s already wide load, nevertheless it was clear Bianca’s ass was easily 3 or 4 times as wide as Kirstin’s.

Standing in line Kirstin caught several guys staring at them, only to quickly realize that the attention that was given was directed at Bianca and not her.

“What a tramp!” ran through Kirstin’s twisted mind as she caught another good looking young man staring at her room mate’s booty.

“Can I take your order please” a high pitched voice croaked form behind the food counter.

The pimply faced teenage boy was struggling to make eye contact with the girls, rather ogling Bianca’s plump bosoms with a stupid grin.

“I’ll have a chicken salad, no skin and no ranch dressing, got that?” Kirstin snapped.

“Hi, I’ll also have the chicken salad…just leave mine like you always make it” Bianca said while eyeing Kirstin’s completely exposed flat mid riff that she proudly had on display that day in a tiny size 2 crop top.

“Well I guess those of us without a man in their lives, don’t need to watch their figures as much” Kirstin smirked while heading to a nearby table.

Watching with a sly smile as Bianca eased her heavy spreading ass carefully into the flimsy plastic chair; Kirstin prayed for the day her room mates fat behind caused for Bianca to be sprawled on the floor at her feet, fat bum having smashed the chair or some other devilishly humiliating scenario.

The girls chatted and ate their meals, Kirstin counting calories in her head while Bianca uncomfortably shifted in her chair, feeling the hard sides of the plastic handles dig into her soft fleshy hips.

“Oh looks like I forgot napkins, I’ll be right back, 2 secs ok” the scheming blonde excused before disappearing into the crowd.

A few minutes later Kirstin returned and just as the girls were finishing their salads a man from the Asian counter appeared with a huge plate piled high with fried rice with sweet and sour pork.

“Oh Harrow… we have to much order today…you take, no need to waste good food yes…please thank you much, Double Happy Duck give way free” the man said before disappearing back into the crowd.

“Oh my, this is awfully nice…we really shouldn’t let this all go to waste, boy it does smell good don’t you think Bianca?” Kirstin announced while pretending to be surprised and handing her room mate a fork.

Oblivious to Kirstin’s orchestrated “free” meal Bianca hadn’t figured out yet that Kirstin had a secret agenda and was partially to blame for her most recent 20 pound weight gain.

Ever the bitch Kirstin had decided to fatten up her room mate since the start of the year, hating the fact that Bianca was forever getting more attention form guys wherever they went. Unlike Bianca, Kirstin had money to spare, which she regularly used to sabotage Bianca’s diet plans. Paying waiters to bring over “free” meals and stocking the fridge with naughty treats she knew Bianca couldn’t resist, Kirstin loved the feeling of dominance over her room mate as she watched Bianca’s willpower crumble and her figure fatten with each morsel the plump beauty consumed.

_“That’s right you fat lard ass bitch, have some more fried rice you cow. Shovel some more calories into that greedy piggy mouth of yours; it’s only a matter of time until you explode with fat. Lets see how much blubber that ass can really hold until it either explodes or gets to big for you to carry, I bet the boys wont be checking you out then fatso. That’s right eat up, enjoy those delicious calorie rich carbs, mmm munch munch pop pop fatty, pathetic!” _ Kirstin thought with a cruel smile while watching Bianca slowly give in to temptation and stuff herself with the family sized platter of fried rice and pork.

Totally stuffed Bianca sat at the table holding her gut while Kirstin touched up her makeup, allowing her victim a few moments to digest before continuing their shopping trip.

_“Uhhh ... why did I just eat all that… I’m so full, man I’ve got to stop pigging out like this or I’ll push past 200 pounds in no time…if I haven’t already_” Bianca thought with some unease.

“Ready to go B, lets see if we can find you a naughty Bikini for that beach date next week” Kirstin smiled noting with pleasure the distended pot Bianca was one again carrying.

*Chapter Six - THE SALES ASSISTANT*

As the duo made their way through the busy mall Bianca found it hard to keep up with Kirstin’s fast paced long strides. Somewhat puffed from pushing her still bloated pot around she was almost relived when Kirstin whisked her into a trendy looking boutique.

“Tiny & Trendy” was a happening place with swarms of anorexic looking young girls browsing the latest fashion trends. As Bianca followed Kirstin into the shop she couldn’t help but notice the loud pumping base music and overly skinny manikins in the shop window.

“Oh my Kirstin, is that you, I haven’t seen you in ages girlfriend you look fab” said a statuesque young blonde from behind one of the sales counters.

“Megan oh my God, how are you so good to see you, have you lost weight, you look terrific!” Kirstin replied falling to introduce her room mate to the snobby sales assistant who was more interested in chatting and looking trendy then actually offering any real assistance.

“Yes I’m down to like 98 pounds now which is almost my target; what about you, you're looking hot?” Megan replied while completely ignoring Bianca who was standing right next to Kirstin.

“Oh I’m 103 I’ve been so naughty lately you know how it is sometimes, but anyway I need to find a bikini for my room mate here what can you show us?” Kirstin said, finally acknowledging Bianca’s existence.

“Well I’ve got this great new line right here, its going to be all the rage this summer I swear” Megan squeaked,

“Hey, they look so fetch, I’m gonna try one on, here Bianca hold my bag” Kirstin announced as she grabbed a bikini and headed to the changing rooms.

Appearing moments later clad in what can only be described a very tiny skimpy bikini, Kirstin strutted around the store admiring her slim figure and long legs in the full length mirror.

Parading around in front of Bianca with a triumphant look on her face Kirstin soon had another wicked idea.

“So what do you think Bianca?” Kirstin grinned.

“Um yeah looks real good on you Kirstin, you should definitely but it” replied the chubby beauty.

“Why don’t you try one on, it would look so good on you I recon, go on here this one looks about right” Kirstin smiled as she handed Bianca one of the bikinis from the rack.

“Oh no…um…I don’t think…well, it’s not really my style…and…” Bianca nervously excused, knowing well that the tiny bikini had not hope in hades of fitting her.

“Oh don’t worry it goes up to a size 6 here I’ll grab one for you” Megan smiled before handing Bianca another bikini and pushing her towards the changing rooms.

Once in the changing rooms Bianca began to panic; how was she ever going to fit into a size 6 bikini? She knew it was simply impossible.

Reaching for the bra first she quickly jostled her naked boobs into the over the shoulder boulder holder finding it to be a strikingly good fit around the back and rib cage. Only problem was the cups wore far too small and her large F cup breasts came spilling out of the tiny top.

Attempting to squeeze into the ridiculously undersized pair of briefs was another matter entirely. Pulling the bikini bottoms slowly past her thick calves Bianca took a deep breath as she forced the panties over her thunderously fat thighs.

Getting stuck half way Bianca could hear Kirstin and Megan’s voice just outside.

“Near any help in there or can you manage?” the girls questioned.

“I’m fine just a minute” Bianca blushed knowing well tat it would take more then a minute to negotiate her way into the tiny garment.

Tugging and pulling at the elastic Bianca eventually stretched the briefs over her thighs. Looking in the mirror she sighed at the sight of the ridiculously out of proportion balloon jutting out behind her.

“Here goes nothing” Bianca prayed as she stretched the bikini to its limits and pulled it over her massive spread.

Red faced and bothered the bikini clad chubbette meekly made her way out of the changing rooms to great a smirking Megan and almost laughing Kirstin.

“Oh my, Bianca you…um…WOW!” Kirstin blurted out upon seeing her fat friend uncomfortably wedged into the tiny outfit.

“um…maybe you might wanna try a different store, I don’t think we have your size in stock sweetie” Megan giggled as she stared at Bianca’s exploding curves.

“Megan how do you know you don’t have her size in stock, why don’t you take our measurements, my bikini is a bit loose anyway I think I might need a different size as well” Kirstin ordered.

Grabbing a measuring tape from behind the shop counter Megan proceeded to measure the two girls.

Kirstin went first making sure to stand provocatively beside Bianca, emphasizing the fat girls already embarrassing situation to other shop patrons.

“Well let’s see now, waist…20 inches nice, hips 24 inches hot, and bust…26 which gives you roughly triple A cup…hehe, time for a boob job Kirstin?” Megan joked.

Not impressed by her friends stupid comment in front of Bianca, Kirstin shot Megan an evil stare.

“um…that gives you like a totally sexy size 2 Kirstin, I’ll see what we have in stock” Megan quickly replied hopping to cool any rise in Kirstin’s sour mood.

“Well let’s, see now Bianca…bust…WOW… congrats girl that’s a healthy full set of 30G cup bazoons you got there” Megan gushed as Kirstin looked on with envy at her friends overly ample tits.

“Hope you don’t mind my asking but…are those real?” Megan questioned while already knowing that the soft round shape of Bianca’s bosom held her answer.

“Oh…um yeah, I guess I’m just lucky” Bianca blushed while looking down at her bra stuffers.

The good news ended here however as Bianca noted with total embarrassment that her still rice bloated pot that was hanging over the too tight briefs.

Luckily Megan positioned the cold measuring tape underneath Bianca’s round pot belly to give an accurate waist measurement.

“Hmm, 26 inch waist not bad…sexy even, surprisingly that actually gives you a size 6 up top, but it will be hard to find a fitting bra with cups large enough to support these big boobs. A size 8 or even 10 which is like a medium is probably more what you want to wear in the future, I know it sounds big and it might even be a bit baggy around your little frame but I’m sure the those big melons will help to fill out the extra material” Megan complimented.

“Forget all that, measure her butt Megan” Kirstin interrupted, clearly upset that Megan was actually complimenting Bianca’s disgustingly fat figure.

“um…Kirstin I don’t think we really need to…” Megan said before being cut of by Kirstin once again.

“We came for a proper measurement, so do your job and measure her, got it” Kirstin fumed.

“Oh it’s alright…go ahead I’d be interested myself…last time I had my measurements taken was in high school. I think I was about 48 inches back then” Bianca smiled before turning around.

Sinking to her knees Megan was faced by a colossal and almost scary sight. Bianca’s massive ass crack had engulfed the tiny bikini briefs and wedged themselves firmly between her butt cheeks, leaving any onlookers to ponder weather this girl was wearing panties at all.

“um…oh boy, let see now….um, well…Jesus....” Megan stammered as she carefully wrapped the stretched out tape measure around Bianca’s flaring hips.

_“What a fat Pig!”_ Kirstin thought as she watched her friend measure Bianca’s titanic rear end.

“…58 inches…I think…that’s like a size 22 maybe?” Megan announced with a tremor in her voice, uncertain of the results.

“Holy Crap!... 58 inches that cant be right, I’m huge that’s like 10 inches gained within a few years, how could I have not realized how fat I was getting” Bianca fretted to herself while placing both hands on her naked wobbly bronzed butt cheeks.

_“Bingo!...or rather porko”_ Kirstin thought as she stood next to the mountain of ass.

“Might wanna hit the treadmill some time B, since I doubt even your fat tits can distract from that whopper” Kirstin laughed sending a completely embarrassed and almost crying Bianca running into the changing rooms.

“What a drama queen, I’ll take a size 2 thanks Megan” Kirstin announced before handing her credit card to the somewhat stunned looking sales assistant.

*Chapter Seven - THE BEACH DATE*

KNOCK, KNOCK, KNOCK!

“Kirsten can you get that I’m still getting ready; I’ll be 2 secs Ok!” Bianca called out to her room mate.

“Hi I’m Marcus is Bianca at home?” the broad shouldered man asked with a smile.

“um… Hi…um no she’s…she’s not ready yet, come in I’m Kirsten, Bianca’s best friend” Kirsten nervously said while bating her eyes and flicking her blonde hair.

“I’ll be out in a minute!” came a voice from the bathroom.

“She’s probably just fretting about her old bikini not fitting…or her weight, you know she packed on the freshman 15 in only 2 months.” Kirsten slyly added while sitting down on the sofa and crossing her long thin legs.

“Really, she looks good to me” Marcus politely replied while purposefully not looking at the skinny blondes display.

“I’m always telling her she needs to join me at the gym, but I think she’s self conscious about her figure or something, no confidence you know. Some girls are like that I guess, all drama” Kirsten smirked while provocatively crossing her arms and bending forward in a desperate attempt to form some cleavage with her flat chested triple A cup bosom.

“Heh yeah, some girls sure have problems” Marcus smiled while looking at Kirsten’s starved waif of a figure.

Just then Bianca bounced into the living room hair flowing freely while confidently dressed in a revealing black string bikini top that proudly displayed her well endowed and ample 30G Cup cream bosoms.

Her bare pot belly midriff decidedly full, having naively fallen victim to another one of Kirstin’s orchestrated big breakfast stuffing’s, hung ever so slightly over her briefs. Fat and happy it proudly called for its share of attention decorated with a shiny silver belly button chain that hung form her deepening navel. A green and blue sarong with tropical patterns wrapped around her hips revealing the slightest glimpse of her soft meaty thigh completed the picture of perfection.

Marcus’s heart was pounding as he walked over to the summertime beauty, wrapping his strong hands around her butter soft arms he pulled the beach babe towards him and kissed her on the forehead gently, leaving Kirsten sitting on the sofa with a enviously green look in her eye.

As the couple made their way towards the beach they stopped at Angelo’s ice cream stand, where Marcus couldn’t resist treating his little beach booty babe to an extra large helping of peaches and cream frozen yoghurt with chocolate sprinkles.

“Marcus, you’re going to make me so fat” Bianca giggled while enjoying her first spoonful. By now she was realizing that he liked her just as she was.

Once at the beach Marcus introduced Bianca to his friends before laying out some towels and joining the group in the afternoon sun.

Untying the knot of her sarong and letting it drop to the sandy floor, the groups eyes bugged while Marcus nearly choked on his drink at the sight of Bianca’s amazingly round and voluptuously full curves.

Clad in matching black bikini panties Bianca’s titanic ass was easily twice the size of any other girl at the beach.

“Wwoooottt” the guys in the group whistled while Bianca bashfully stood there and smiled.

“Marcus she’s gorgeous, why are you going out with us again” one of Marcus’s friends joked while his own girlfriend shot him a death like stare.

“Man I bet you could rest a beer can on that whooty” another friend butted in while opening a drink and handing it to the fat bottomed Bianca.

“Alright, alright guys ease up…” Marcus said knowing that his friends were just joking around but not to sure how Bianca would react.

“A beer can…haha, that’s funny, I’ll tell you what lets make a little bet. If I can rest two cans of beer on my butt shelf, one on each cheek for 10 seconds I win, if not then you win…deal? Bianca said with a playful smile to the young man.

“Ha ok what’s the wager then?” the cocky young man replied.

“If I win you run down the beach and back…butt naked, if you win I’ll do the same” Bianca replied while wiggling her hips for emphasis.

“I was only joking around….are you serious?” the young man replied with a slight croak in his voice as he witnessed the true size of Bianca’s hips as she shook.

“Sure I’m serious…what you chicken?” Bianca grinned while the group began to laugh while coaxing their friend on.

Accepting the deal the young man grabbed two cans of ice cood beer from his cooler, before preparing to place them on Bianca’s hefty butt shelf.

“No cheating now” Bianca smiled over her shoulder before proceeding to arch her back in a manner that pushed out and emphasized her already impressive rump.

“Jesus this girls got an ass like some mega rap honey” the nervous young man thought to himself while steadying the first icy cold beverage on the gigantic tanned ass spread out before him.

“Oohhh that’s cold” Bianca giggled careful not to flinch and accidentally unsteady the can.

As the young man began to place the second beverage on Biancas fat ass, she quickly noted with some joy at how nervous he was. Perhaps it was the thought of losing the bet that made his hand shake or perhaps it was the fact that this young man had never been so close to such an enormously round sexy fat ass before, either way the young man’s eyes wore glued to her ass along with the group as they watched in awe as the twelve ounce can sank into her soft buttery flesh and steadied itself.

“10…, 9…, 8…, 7…, 6…, 5…, 4…, 3…, 2…,1…Wwoooeehhh” the group cheered as Bianca began wobbling her hips knocking both cans to the floor triumphantly.

“Alright stud, lets see that skinny white little ass bob up and down the beach” Bianca laughed while placing a hand over her mouth in disbelief as the young man began to undress.

What came next was nothing short of hysterical. As the young stud took of his shorts his friends whaled in laughter as he stood there stifling a boner before jogging on down the beach.

“Oh Lord” Bianca laughed before heading towards the water for a swim, Marcus in hot pursuit.


----------



## zxc098

*Chapter Eight - THE HOT DOG STAND*

“That was quite a show you put on back there” Marcus laughed while Bianca made her way through the waves.

“Ha yeah, sorry I can’t help myself sometimes,” she replied while looking a little sheepish.

“What’s a whooty by the way?” Bianca questioned while looking up into Marcus’s eyes with an innocent look.

“A whooty, hahaha…um its slang for white girl with a booty, doesn’t really apply to you though” Marcus teased before wrapping his arms around Bianca and squeezing her meaty hips with both hands.

“Ha yeah right” she scoffed before blushing at the audible sound of her tummy grumbling.

“Hungry again are we?” Marcus teased.

“Maybe just a little” she blushed before jogging out of the surf, leaving Marcus to enjoy the view of her amazingly fat bikini clad bottom as it bounced and wobbled furiously with every step.

Bending over to pick up a towel, Bianca’s broad balloon caused her bikini briefs to slip into her rather cavernous ass crack.

Bashfully looking around and hoping no one would see, she quickly attempted to dig out the tiny panties without too much fuss.

“Need a hand toweling off, here let me help” Marcus whispered into her ear from behind as Bianca turned red.

Towel in hand Marcus began to rub down her soft meaty thighs at first, working his way up to her enormously round wobbly butt and then finishing with her hips.

“Man, she’s all butter” Marcus thought while slapping her bronzed fat bottom before handing Bianca the fluffy towel to finish off, Marcus watched as she continued to struggle with her tightly wedged bikini briefs.

Walking down the beach Bianca’s jiggly jelly filled ass created a trail of lusty stares from the men and angry glares from the women.

With each thunderous step the otherwise petite girl’s water melon butt cheeks wobbled and swayed causing her tightly stretched bikini briefs to consistently wedge into her seemingly endless ass crack.

Quickly noticing Bianca’s embarrassing ongoing situation, Marcus couldn’t help but chuckle before reaching the nearest fast food trailer.

“Come on my little pawg, lets get you something to eat before you waist away” he smiled warmly wrapping his arm over her shoulder while stealing a quick peak down at Bianca’s jiggling bikini stuffers.

“Aw, that’s not nice…did you just call me a pig?” Bianca said with a worried look in her eye.

“No, no I called you a little pawg, P.A.W.G…it’s a good thing, means Phat Ass White Girl, although I’ve never actually seen one up until now!” Marcus joked while giving Bianca’s hefty booty a solid squeeze.

“Hay, I thought I was your whooty” she smiled causing her freckled nose to crinkle.

“Um Hi yeah can I get 3 of your foot long grilled hot dogs on white bread, with all the extras, plus two large chocolate milkshakes and a large meat lovers pizza with extra BBQ sauce to go” Marcus ordered while Bianca’s eyes widened with apprehension, thinking of not only her big breakfast and the large tub of yoghurt she had already consumed that day, but the burger bar last week where Marcus had stuffed her silly.

“Who’s all this for?” she questioned with hesitation while placing one hand on her pot, and the other on her squishy soft hip.

“Well one of the hot dogs ad a sahaske asre for me, you can’t have it all you know” Marcus teased before handing her a foot long sausage.

“Buzzk off... I can’t eat all that I’ll explode…I’m only tiny remember” she protested knowing this to be only somewhat true.

“Sure thing sweet cheeks, just have a bite” Marcus replied while looking down at the plump beauties pumped up behind. Actually having an appetote at the moment Bianca complied.

Making their way back down the beach Bianca finished her first hot dog before Marcus, starting on the second one after only a few words of encouragement from her present feeder.

“You know I’m glad I met you, you’re not like other guys. Most men just stare at my ass and tits…well mostly my ass, but its like I can understand the odd guy doing it I still want them to actually talk to me normally you know, best of all you didn’t ask me any stupid questions like, am I from Brazil?, is your Mum Latin?, or my favorite are you boobs real?” Bianca chuckled as she took another bite.

“Yeah, where are you from then?” Marcus questioned while watching her munch on the foot long, knowing well where the excess calories would land.

“Well I was actually born in the Dominican Republic, Dad is from up State. He was a diplomat in Santo Domingo when he met my mother, hence the big butt, I guess it kind of runs in the family same with all my sisters. Anyway they moved to the U.S shortly after where me and my sisters wore raised. Funny thing is I actually grew up on a farm, so really I’m a one hundred percent meat and potato fed country girl, what about you?” she proudly announced.

Marcus nearly fainted when thinking of Bianca’s mother and sisters. If they wore even half as beautiful and curvy as the little Latino cowgirl waddling alongside him, all with big luscious bottoms like her, every butt mans fantasy come true he thought.

“Meat and potato is that how you manage to stay so skinny?” Marcus questioned with a devilish look in his eyes.

“Skinny…you call this thing skinny, I’m fat as a pig. I really shouldn’t be eating all this - you're such a bad influence, I’m gonna end up big as a house if I hang out with you too often” Bianca scoffed, placing a delicate hand on her globular rear end while licking the other hand clean and groaning at the fullness of her distended pot.

Having reached the other side of the beach once more Marcus placed the pizza on his towel for later, while Bianca finished off her chocolate milk shake.

“Oh that was good, I’m so going to pay for that tomorrow when I go running” she announced giving a little burp while grabbing a bottle of tanning lotion and beginning to rub it over her soft arms.

Struggling to reach her back she looked over her shoulder with a naughty grin.

“Marcus…little help” she pouted.

“Ha, sure but you half to do something for me in exchange…” Marcus said while picking up the still warm box of BBQ meat lovers pizza and handing it to Bianca.

Looking up at her feeder with puppy dog eyes, Bianca handed over the lotion before opening the box and taking out her first slice.

Heart pounding Marcus began to massage the cream over Bianca’s slender shoulder blades and narrow back, captivated by the scrumptious sounds coming from the already stuffed little cutie standing before him. Stopping short of her protruding butt shelf that pushed into the air like a warm mountain of rising dough, he wasn’t sure weather to proceed any further; instead he gave a look which simply said.

“May I rub your fat ass for you my glorious beach goddess”

“Keep going…” she smiled while placing a finger between her bikini briefs and pulling the panties into her deep ass crack before taking another bite of her devilishly good pizza.

Sinking to his knees Marcus found himself face to face or rather face to ass with the goddess like curves that was Bianca’s watermelon sized butt cheeks. Kissing either side of her hips gently while Bianca licked her lips with her 5th slice of pizza Marcus proceeded to squeeze a large glob of lotion onto her magnificent naked full moon.

“You might need a little more, if you haven’t noticed by now, it’s a big area to cover” Bianca laughed while peering over her shoulder at Marcus’s trembling hands.

Rubbing the cream into Bianca’s incredibly soft and cushy fat ass, it was like nothing he had ever felt before nor dare to imagine.

“Man…what a muffin” he murmured while rubbing big circular motions with both hands.

“Ha, yeah well it’s been in the oven for a while now” Bianca replied while shaking her fat hips for emphasize.

“Don’t forget my thighs” she laughed before spreading her feet apart ever so slightly.

More then eager to oblige Marcus once again oiled Bianca’s wobbly tree trunk sized thighs before she proceeded to turn and face him.

“Now do the rest of me” she ordered before liberating the last slice from the pizza box and pushing it past her greedy lips into an already stuffed mouth.

With another hand full of tanning lotion Marcus gently kneaded Bianca’s stuffed pot belly, delicately cupping the tanned hefty little gut as he did so, happy with the knowledge that he was helping it to grow.

Heading up the sides of her torso towards her plump grapefruit sized breasts Bianca playfully swatted his hands away before he could cop a feel of her milky jugs.

“Easy tiger, I think mommy better take care of the twins herself” She teased while reaching behind her back and unclasping her little black bra.

Stretching out her slender arm while dangling the garment from her finger tip Bianca grinned as Marcus still on his knees could merely watch with mercy in his eyes.

Squirting some tanning lotion into her hand she began oiling up her sumptuous breasts, arching her back and giving a little moan as to emphasize her pleasure.

Marcus wasn’t sure weather this was heaven or hell as he watched Bianca grope, heft, squish, kneed and bounce her milky orbs merely inches from his face. 

“You can’t have it all you know” she laughed using the same line he had given her at the hot dog stand.

With swaying hips she made her way towards the nearest beach towel, every inch of her jiggling in motion before plonking her weighty form down.

Lying on her back and closing her eyes she placed her hands on the roundness that was her now seriously full belly while giving a little moan.

Both her luscious melons pushed proudly into the air, a testament to their firm perky nature while settling atop her heavy pot, each struggling to occupy a share of her tiny chest.

“Here babe, let me help you with that” Marcus eagerly offered while gently rubbing tender circles on the fat pot before him as the busty fat bottomed beauty slumbered.

With the help of Marcus’s belly rub she soon digested the large meal after an hour or so, stirring only momentarily form her sleep to roll onto her stomach.

As she did so Marcus once again watched with utter glee as every inch of her soft supple flesh wobbled and swayed much like the ocean.

Using her soft arms as a pillow while her hefty bosom oozed out the sides of her rib cage, Bianca slumbered once more, feeling her enormous calorie filled ass wobble and eventually subside like a mountain of jello.

*Chapteer Nine - THE WATERMELON WOMEN*

As summer turned into autumn and the weeks flew by the young couples romance blossomed along with Bianca’s already overly curvaceous form. This was thanks not only to her own indulgence, but also that of Kirstin’s sneaky feedings coupled with her new beau’s constant attempts at fattening her. Naturally Bianca’s figure didn’t stand a chance and the damage was becoming more and more apparent with each passing day and each added pound.

“Man I’m stuffed, your always ordering way too much food…oorghff” Bianca announced as she placed the now empty chicken chow mein container back onto the kitchen counter while reaching for the last pork dumpling with a naughty grin.

“Do I?” Marcus innocently replied while handing a bowl of chocolate ice cream to the stuffed looking beauty that had plonked her wide load back down onto the sofa.

“Oh boy, you really never give up, you know I’m gonna end up as big as a whale some day if you don’t stop feeding me like this” Bianca smiled while playfully liking her spoon.

Marcus could only dream, but for now he had to be satisfied with the chubby plumper squeezed into a pair of overly full size 22 tights sitting before him.

Finishing her ice cream Bianca struggled to her feet, feeling the weight of her gigantic rear end pulling her back down. Panting ever so slightly with the effort she headed towards the kitchen feeling her thunder thighs rub together a grim reminder of the fact she had just begun to waddle on a consistent basis.

Having packed on a further 35 pounds in the last few months thanks to Marcus’s constant encouragement being added to her already fully loaded calorie rich daily diet, Bianca was now hauling 232 pounds of pure butter, knowing well that if she continued to eat like this she would be joining the 250 pound club only a few months from now.

_“Man I’ve got to step up my work outs or this blubber butt is gonna turn into pure cellulite any day now” _she thought to herself, happy with the knowledge that her thighs and behind had remained relatively smooth and unblemished up until now.

“I think I need to go on a diet, I’m getting so fat and disgusting” Bianca pouted as she entered the living room once more, tugging on her fat packed tights and repositioning the heavy load they wore charged with holding. 

“What no way, your totally fine… you’re not even fat” Marcus replied patting his knee and motioning her to take a seat.

“Are you being serious or just joking around, honestly I’m struggling with my jogging cause everything keeps wobbling and moving, plus I’m totally puffed after only a short while, its not funny!” she sulked while gently easing her bulk onto her boyfriends lap, praying that his legs wouldn’t give way under her weight.

Feeling Marcus’s hard on press against her creamy chub Bianca smiled and kissed her admirer passionately.

“You really do like fat girls don’t you!” she giggled pressing her still growing gazongas into Marcus’s flushed face.

“Nah just the thick and curvy ones, you wouldn’t happen to know any?” Marcus said with boob muffled voice.

Sinking his hands into her cushy full bottom and kissing the tops of her plump breasts once more Marcus reassured her how beautiful she was and if anything she could gain a few more pounds.

“In your dreams…, you’re telling me this… isn’t enough for you!” Bianca teased while grinding her hips and fat bottom into Marcus’s groin.

“What...” Marcus cried Marcus as his ejaculstion answered for him..

“That’s what I thought” She triumphantly smiled before proceeding to get of his lap.

“How big is this melon anyway” Marcus questioned while slapping his fat bottomed girlfriend playfully on the ass.

“Ahhh… I’ll have you know I’m a perfect 30-26-58, with G cup boobies in case your wondering how big they are too” she smiled while rubbing her sore buttock.

“Ha, yeah right… when was that last taken there’s no way you’re a 30G Cup, those boulders are bursting out of your bra sweet cheeks” Marcus teased.

“Oh and why’s that, are you Mr. Expert in women’s dress sizes now” she replied with a pissed of look.

“Perhaps not an expert but I know a 60+ inch ass when I see one, and yours is definitely bigger, here I’ll prove it. Wait here” Marcus replied before running out of the living room to fetch his lap top.

Armed with his lap top and a measuring tape Marcus quickly navigated to Google and typed in “BBW Maria Melons” and clicked on the first link.

“Who’s this then, your last girlfriend?” Bianca said with a somewhat sour face while looking at the extremely gorgeous curvy Latina.

“This, my sweet is Maria Melons famously known in Brazil as watermelon women, due to the size of her phenomenal ass…” Marcus stopped in mid sentence noting the glare in Bianca’s eyes he quickly got to the point fearful he might dig his hole deeper.

“You see, um…is, well her official measurements are 36DD, 30, 56, and your way curvier then her…and way prettier” Marcus quickly added hoping she had bought his line.

“Well, I guess there’s only one way to find out for sure” Bianca said before stripping off and handing the tape measure to Marcus.

With anxious hands Marcus proceeded to measure his goddess in the living room, careful not to prod her supple soft skin with his raging erection as he measured her from behind.

“Let’s see now, under bust aha….above, you’ve got a tiny rib cage and same with your back” Marcus exclaimed with some disbelief at Bianca’s delicate proportions.

“And now the best part… the bust” Marcus gleamed as the cold tape wrapped around Bianca’s sizeable hooters.

“Well they certainly haven’t shrunken that’s for sure; you say you wore a 30G cup before…well you’ve been promoted to a rather very busty 32H cup now, congrats I guess!” Marcus happily announced before tweaking Bianca’s puffy pink nipple.

Falling to his knees Marcus wrapped the tape around Bianca’s soft yet narrow waist, noting with pleasure the permanent little pot she now carried.

“Hah 28 inches, that’s still a 2 inch improvement in that department my sweet… but what about this little belly you seem to have developed?” Marcus questioned as he wrapped the tape around Bianca’s pot before she could stop him.

“Well, well, well, someone’s got little food baby 36 inches of belly… that’s quite a sexy little number you’re carrying there” he teased while kissing Bianca’s navel and admiring the firm roundness of her gut.

“It’s like an even bigger third boob” he joked before giving it a little wobble.

“What don’t tell me these aren’t big enough for you?” Bianca teased while cupping her newly promoted 32H cup fun bags and bouncing them up and down for her boyfriend’s pleasure.

“And now for the main attraction, this phenomenal ba-donka-donk” he joked before kissing her plump buttock while cooing at it softly.

“Get on with it you dork” Bianca giggled while looking over her shoulder with anticipation.

“And we have, 66 inches of ass!” Marcus blurted out at a shocked looking Bianca.

“See, I told you I knew a 60+ inch ass when I see one” Marcus chuckled while wrapping his hand around Bianca’s waist and kissing her from behind.

_“OK. I guess it was a few months ago since I last got measured, no wonder nothing fits me once again_” Bianca thought to herself while running her plump hands over her now 66 inch ass.

“So how long have you been looking at BBW Maria Melons on the internet?” Bianca questioned with a raised eyebrow.

“Oh not that long I stopped after I met you…” Marcus replied with a sheepish grin.

“Any other women in your life that you no longer look at?” she laughed.

“Yeah quite a few actually, wanna see? He replied with a daring grin.

Opening his lap top once more Marcus showed Bianca the various fat admirer websites and the gloriously curvaceous and fat women that graced the pages with their beauty.

There was Dimensions, Fantasy Feeder, big cuties, big hot bombshells and many more.

“Are you serious? guys actually get off on this stuff, no way. Some of these women are enormous…how can anyone get that fat” Bianca scoffed before heading to bed, leaving Marcus to dream and pray that one day Bianca might get even fatter then any of these women.


*Chapter Ten - THE BITCH*

“100 pounds, perfect don’t you think” Kirsten announced to her room mate as she stepped of the bathroom scale.

“Are you still going to try that new diet out, or you gonna wait till summer, get that hot bikini bod back in shape” the 5 foot 9 blonde questioned with a sly look.

“Oh…um yeah, nah I haven’t really decided yet, happy with how I am at the moment I guess” Bianca replied feeling her room mates eyes on her as she got dressed.

“Oh…well, good for you I guess I mean if you can get away with it, then credit to you. Ted likes his girls petite and slim like me, most guys do I guess…what do you weigh these days anyway?” Kirsten questioned with fake concern.

“How much?…oh um I’m not sure like… 170 or something I think” Bianca lied knowing well that she had just clocked in at nearly 251 round overfed pounds of pork that morning, two and a half times the weight of tiny Kirstin on a 6 inch shorter frame.

Slipping into her size 0 skinny jeans Kirsten admired her flat little ass in the mirror before joining Ted and Marcus in the living room.

Dressed in tight size 24 apple bottom jeans with a snug looking v-neck top Bianca waddled out behind. Both Marcus and Ted perked up when the stunning beauty entered the room, much to the dismay of her diet obsessed room mate.

“Lets go already…!” Kirsten announced before grabbing her hand bag and storming out of the apartment.

Sharing a taxi and sitting between Bianca and Kirsten, Ted was in heaven. Feeling the lusciously soft creamy fat of Bianca’s warm ass pillow into his side more then made up for the uncomfortable sensation of his girlfriends skinny hip bone pressing into his own.

Clambering out of the taxi Bianca indivertibly treated Ted to a full moon view of her round bottom as she got out ahead of him.

Coupled once more Kirsten gave Ted an evil glare as she noted the hard on he was sporting as the group made their way towards the cinema.

“A little pop corn for my sweat” Marcus said before handing Bianca a giant sized tub of double butter pop corn and a large strawberry milkshake.

“Aww Marcus I’m still full from dinner, I ate like a fat pig again” Bianca said while tossing a handful of buttery pop corn into her mouth.

Ted’s eyes lit up as he watched the spectacle before him. Kirsten naturally was furious.

“That bitch, who does she think she is trying to steal my boyfriend from me, I’ll show her” the skinny blonde thought as the group headed into the movie theater.

Shuffling down the isle with some difficulty Bianca accidently shoved her protruding behind into more then one moviegoer.

“Sorry…sorry…excuse me…sorry about that” she would blush.

Carefully lowering her big butt into the seat, she felt the armrest uncomfortably press into her marshmallow like dough.

As the lights dimmed Marcus put his arm around Bianca’s still slim shoulders, while Kirstin sat it the dark plotting her revenge.

“Hmm, so Marcus likes chubby girls is it, well let’s see how long he sticks around when the bitch puts on another 100 pounds…or maybe even 1,000. I’ll make that bitch so fat she wont be able to get off her titanic ass ever again…HAHA I can just see it, I’ll blow the bitch up like a balloon until she’s to fat to get through a door let alone walk, lets see you be sexy then you disgusting fat sow” Kirsten schemed.

The next day Kirsten upped her efforts in fattening her room mate. First stop the grocery store where Kirstin loaded her trolley full of fattening treats. Little Debbies, chocolate puddings, an assortment of potato chips, pork rinds, frozen pizzas, microwave lasagna and pretty much anything calorie rich that wouldn’t take too much effort for Bianca to prepare.

As Kirstin made her way through the aisles loading her cart with junk food, people would stare and whisper to each other at the unusual sight of such a skinny girl flaunting her obvious disregard for a healthy diet.

“Having a little party are we?” the girl at the check out questioned with some concern.

Next stop the bakery where once again Kirstin spent up large on bags of sugary doughnuts, chocolate fudge brownies, cream éclairs and a sumptuous cheesecake for later that afternoon.

Before heading home however Kirstin made one last vital stop, the body building centre. Inside she was greeted with a plethora of muscle heads all browsing for the latest body builder’s magazine or trendy new gym product.

Heading straight to the counter she was greeted by a very large and pumped up looking beef head with arms bigger then her waist.

“Can I help you little miss?” the man questioned.

“Yeah I need some weight gain powder what do you recommend?” Kirstin commanded.

“um…well we have (mass effect) that’s a good place to start, gives a slow gradual gain best for first time users, its also our cheapest product in stock. There’s also (plus gain) that’s what most guys use. Good for packing on a few pounds gives good results, I personally recommend it. And then we have the top of the range stuff (Max Tonnage) this stuff is really only used by professional football players and some wrestlers who want to really bulk up big time…its got no flavor or powdery residue…it’s also a bit expensive” the man explained to the tiny pixie who looked like a skeleton amongst all the other shop patrons.

“What size is the Max Tonnage come in?” Kirstin asked with an evil glint in her eye.

“um…comes in 2, 5 and 10 Liter containers…” the big bruiser replied with a worried look on his face.

“I’ll take two of the 10 liter containers, my car is out front” Kirstin ordered as she handed over her credit card and watched with glee as the man loaded her items into the back seat of her car.

Heading home Kirstin couldn’t help but cackle to herself while thinking of her room mates soon to be ruined figure.

“HAHAHA I can’t wait to see Bianca stuff herself with all this crap, that greedy cow can’t seem to control herself, no wonder she’s bigger then the SS Fatass battleship by now. I can just picture it, struggling to get that ridiculously giant ass out of bed in the mornings, begging for me to help her stand. And thanks to this weight gain shake the bitch will end up looking like some overweight NFL line baker…probably get loads of zits and pimples and disgusting cellulite all over her body, this is going to be so much fun” the cruel blonde schemed.

Arriving back at the apartment Kirstin opened the weight gain shake and proceeded to sprinkle and mix it into everything Bianca might consume. Into the milk she added several spoonfuls, over the sugary doughnuts, all over the cheese cake, the juice, the cookies and everything else she thought Bianca wouldn’t notice, before stocking up the pantry with the excess junk food. Hiding away the remaining Max Tonnage she made sure to leave the cheese cake on the kitchen counter, knowing well of her room mates weakness for anything sweat.

Just as planned Kirstin watched with glee from the living room as Bianca returned from her afternoon jog. Beet red and panting Bianca headed to the kitchen for a cool glass of orange juice.

“Hay Kirstin…puff, who’s cheesecake is this…puff, can I have a slice?” Bianca called out.

“Sure B it’s a gift from a friend of mine, help yourself” Kirstin replied while flicking through the different trashy Hollywood channels and smiling to herself, mission accomplished.


----------



## zxc098

*Chapter Eleven - THE NEW DIET*

The year was slowly coming to an end and the holiday season was just around the corner. Marcus and Bianca’s relationship was growing stronger as her figure grew rounder, whilst Kirstin and Ted wore constantly arguing, mainly over Ted’s obvious attraction for Bianca, something the skinny blonde simply couldn’t come to terms with.

To Kirstin’s delight however her plan was working perfectly as her room mates weight mounted. No longer just a fat bottomed girl with big tits, Bianca’s figure had developed far more ample proportions all over, thanks to Kirstin’s steady supply of junk food laden with weight gain powder.

Although it had proven to be a very expensive exercise for Kirstin, she relished watching her room mate grow fatter by the day.

“Perfect…” she wickedly smiled.

It was not unusual for Kirstin to come home from the gym only to find her room mate bloated and spread out on the sofa covered in crumbs with empty packets of chip’s and Little Debbies pilled on the floor.

By this time the two 10 liter tubs of Max Tonnage had all but gone, leaving little doubt as to where when looking at Bianca’s bulging belly, bra busting boobs and monstrous bubble butt.

“What a hog!” Kirstin smiled.

Between the constant feedings and encouragement from Marcus to “Try this” and “Have some more of that” in addition to her own gluttony binges fuelled by Kirsten’s treats, Bianca expanded in all directions with each passing morsel.

“I’m heading out for a quick jog before the boys get here, c’ya later Kirstin” Bianca called from the hall, having still not given up exercising at least on the odd occasion.

“Wait up B, I’ll come with you” Kirstin announced before hurrying to her room to change.

Once outside it was quickly evident that Bianca was most certainly no longer able to jog let alone run for more then a few seconds without becoming puffed.

Her giant hips swayed from side to side throwing her off balance as her fat bottom bounced heavily with every step. Her thighs so large she had to spread her feet to accommodate their size which caused her now distinctive waddle.

“Come on B, lets pick up the pace” Kirstin mocked as she slapped her room mates wobbly behind before sprinting off down the path.

“PUFF…PUFF…PUFF…WAIT…PUFF…UP…”Kirstin breathed as she felt the sweat bead down her forehead after only a few minutes, boy was she unfit Bianca thought.

After only 20 minutes of waddling and resting in between, Bianca was beat. Rather then letting Kirstin coax her on, she instead decided to head back to the apartment, stopping conveniently at Angelo’s along the way.

“Beautiful Bianca, how are you today my gorgeous lady…you look more fabulous each time I see you, please please my treat today, I have new flavor you try yes!” Angelo said before grabbing a large pot and filling it with a fresh batch of his rocky road ice cream.

“Thank you Angelo, you’re so good to me” Bianca blushed savoring the cool ice cream as it tempered her hot sweaty body.

_“What? She can hardly run and now she’s eating ice cream, looks like I really out did myself, what a sow, pathetic!” _Kirstin giggled as she watched her room mate consume the creamy treat.

Back at the flat Bianca showered noting to herself that the shower box seemed smaller each time she stepped in.

Toweling off she felt her huge body jiggle all over with her newly added poundage. Looking in the full length mirror she witnessed her fat subside before examining herself more closely.

“I can’t believe how huge I’ve gotten the last few months, I’m massive” she pouted while hefting her fat belly with both hands and feeling its weight.

Round and soft her now permanent basket ball sized belly had become rather prominent, luckily for Bianca her hips wore so large by now that they easily accommodated her hefty gut.

Feeling her upper arms wobble as she examined her body Bianca soon realised that her soft girlish arms wore not only completely void of any tone and butter soft, but they wore rapidly turning into little Christmas hams.

Her hips had spread and not even a pair of size 24 track pants could contain her. Running her still delicate hand over her uncharted spread, the overweight beauty soon found that she could no longer reach either side of her titanic ass.

At least she hadn’t developed any serious signs of cellulite…yet, she thought taking comfort that all those regular Friday night full body baby oil massages Marcus pampered her with had luckily worked.

Knowing what had to be done; Bianca stepped onto the scale dreading the results.

Struggling to position her feet close enough together on the tiny scale Bianca watched the dial spin furiously around while listening to the scale groan in protest at her heavy weight.

Biting her lip nervously she squashed her big boobs against her chest and sucked in her hanging gut so as to allow her to better see.

“No way…that’s impossible… 298 pounds…I’ve gained 120 pounds this year…how could I let this happen!” Bianca cried stepping form the bathroom scale and rushing to her room tears streaming down her chubby face.

“Oopps looks like someone just realized they got fat” Kirstin laughed as she watched her room mate waddle down the hall, hips brushing the walls as the went.

*Chapter Twelve - THE WORSHIPER*

It was New Years Eve and Kirstin was having the time of her life. The flat was pumping and all her friends wore there to admirer her new outfit and tremendously slender figure.

“Hay Kirstin, where’s Bianca?” Marcus questioned upon arriving.

“Hay Marcus, you’re looking so hot wanna dance? B’s having major dramas tonight, she’s locked herself in her room and wont come out, she’s being a total bitch about it…here have a drink” Kirstin offered not wanting Marcus to cheer Bianca up, after all this was her night to party.

Marcus, however, brushed her saside and went to Bianca's door.

“Bianca…you alright, can I come in?” Marcus asked as he gently knocked on the door.

Hearing the door unlock, he headed into Bianca’s room only to find her crying her eyes out.

“Bianca, what’s the matter?” Marcus asked with concern giving Bianca a hug and a soft kiss on the forehead while wiping away her tears.

After calming down Bianca opened up about her lingering issues concerning her weight.

“Its just I’m worried that one day you might not find me beautiful anymore, I mean I’m 298 pounds on a 5 foot 3 frame, I’m enormous” She said with teary eyes.

“Babe trust me since I first laid eyes on you I knew you wore the most beautiful women in the world, what ever your size, shape or weight I’ll always be there for you no matter what” he reassured his girlfriend.

Having cheered her up, Marcus suggested they head over to his place for a nice quite new years eve together.

Stopping on the way for ice cream the couple walked hand in hand Marcus relishing the sensation of feeling his BBW girlfriend’s hips push into his side with every stride they took.

Back at the apartment the couple made out and talked for hours before Bianca’s belly gave an audible groan.

“Oh my, not again” she blushed looking at Marcus for reassurance.

Heading to the kitchen Marcus prepared a large platter of goodies accompanied with a tray of assorted chocolates and another bottle of wine.

Lying on the bed Marcus fed his queen slowly, knowing well that each naughty bite would add to her delicious weighty curves. Rubbing Bianca’s belly as he did so Marcus whispered sweet things in her ear; causing Bianca to giggle almost more then she ate.

With just 20 minutes to go before midnight and the platter of goodies all but consumed Marcus grabbed the bathroom scales and a tape measure, convincing Bianca to step her sexy body onto the scales once again.

“299 pounds, perfect” he whispered in her ear before popping another chocolate into her mouth.

Handing her the tray of remaining chocolates Marcus dropped to his knees as he began to passionately kiss Bianca’s enormous behind while rubbing huge slow circles with both hands on her lusciously wide hips.

“72 inches, you truly are a goddess babe” Marcus stammered allowing the tape measure to fall to the floor.

Molding her fat with both hands spread, Marcus almost couldn’t pull himself away from the magnificent sight he was blessed with. Standing once more Marcus brushed away Bianca’s brown hair, kissed her on the neck softly and popped the last chocolate past her waiting lips as the clock struck 12.

“300 pounds babe, Happy New Year” he whispered in her ear before taking Bianca by the hips and guiding her back towards the bed.

Lying down on the edge of the bed whilst looking up at the goddess before him Marcus firmly tugged on Bianca’s hips causing her to take a sudden step back before crashing down on her boyfriend’s fully smoothed face.

“Oh my Marcus are you alright…I’m so sorry” she fretted trying to get back up, only to realize that Marcus was holding her tight and not letting go.

Peering over her shoulder Bianca spotted her boyfriends ragging hard on and quickly realized Marcus was in heaven.

“Happy New Year Babe!” she replied whilst bouncing up and down ever so slightly.

*Chapter 13 - THE JOB INTERVIEW*

They both knew it would eventfully happen but Bianca sobbed all the same. Graduation had come and gone as the seniors said goodbye to their college life and parted ways to explore the big wild world.

Marcus having graduated as a medical student headed of to West Africa, fulfilling a lifelong desire to volunteer in a small village and help the locals.

Too scared to break up with Kirstin, Ted moved into a small apartment in the city with his girlfriend, while Bianca found a place of her own while looking for work.

Promising to return, Marcus kissed Bianca passionately at the airport as the couple parted ways. Needless to say Bianca was crushed.

As is normal in these cases however time heals all and for Bianca it was no exception. 

Although Bianca’s figure was no longer at the mercy of Kirstin’s secret diet, or the ongoing admiration and regular feedings from Marcus, Bianca made up for it with self pity binges instead, downing large quantities of ice cream and comfort food.

“WAIT, STOP…STOP!!!…PUFF…HUFF…PUFF…” Bianca shouted at the bus while waddling as fast as her fat tree trunk sized legs would allow.

Feeling the weight of her once again increased bust, bounce and shift with each rapid movement she was relived when the bus came to a halt.

Feeling the bus lurch slightly to its side as Bianca stepped onboard the bus driver pulled a leaver slamming the door shut against the fat girls protruding rear end.

“Where you headed lady?” the bus driver questioned whilst looking over the rather disheveled young women standing before him.

“puff…puff…pant…downtown…please…huff” Bianca panted as she rearranged her bosomy 34J cup bra busters and ran her hands over the sides of her skirt, making sure she hadn’t split any seams whilst chasing the bus.

Waddling down the isle of the bus Bianca apologized several times to the other commuters as her broad hips and fat bottom bumped into shoulders and heads. Finding an empty seat she attempted to negotiate her hippopotamus sized proportions into place, quickly deciding against it as she felt her squishy breakfast loaded belly strain against the already taxed buttons of her skirt as she attempted to sit.

Holding onto the handle bars she pulled herself back upright before any damage could be done. Placing a plump hand on her belly which she had stuffed into the grey knee high skirt that morning, Bianca readjusted her girdle while standing in the isle with other commuters.

Ding! Rang the bell followed by a group of teenagers who pushed their way past Bianca’s protruding balloon.

Hearing them laugh on their way out Bianca self-consciously tugged at her skin tight outfit.

“Man who ate all the pies!”

“Did you see that ladies huge ass?”

As the bus drove off again Bianca could hear a little boy asking his mother, “Is that lady having a baby?” before being told to sit down and be quite.

Hearing this made Bianca’s eyes bug and her face redden as she thought of this morning’s colossal 319 pound weigh in. Placing a hand on her protruding globular gut she sighed thinking of the struggle she had faced trying to hide it with a big belt that morning.

Ding! went the bell again and Bianca was snapped out of her train of thoughts as a group of men made their way past the isle filling hottie.

“Excuse me”, “excuse me” they would say as they pushed their way past Bianca’s butt, copping a feel and pinching some meat in the process. Worst of all Bianca could feel some of the men wore sporting some serious wood in their trousers.

With every inch of Bianca’s marshmallow physique wobbling and jiggling as the bus drove along she was relieved when her stop finally came into sight. With just a few meters to go the bus hit a rather large pot hole causing the passengers to almost fall out of their seats and Bianca’s breasts out of her top.

Holding onto the handle bar for deer life Bianca was relived she had avoided disaster. Checking her outfit for signs of popped buttons, split seams or improperly spilling fat she made her way to the exit.

Having caught her breath from the short walk and regained her composure Bianca confidently walked into the reception area before being told to take a seat.

After a few minutes of waiting a reasonably good looking middle aged man waltzed on over and introduced himself.

“Hello I’m John the recruitment manger here, why don’t we have a chat in my office” the man welcomed whilst sneaking a quick peak down Bianca’s unintentionally revealing too tight top and deep plunging creamy white cleavage.

“Man check out the milk jugs on this dairy cow” John thought while shaking Bianca’s soft hand and noting the amount of jiggle her flabby ham like arm displayed.

“Hellooo tubby bunny” he thought before ushering Bianca towards his office.

As Bianca shuffled along her enormous boobs although heavily brazierd bounced and jiggled furiously with every step, not to mention her tightly packed skirt stuffed jelly belly.

“Please have a seat and we can talk about your C.V, very impressive” John complimented while shuffling some papers and accidently dropping his pen under the table.

“Oops, I better get that, it’s my lucky pen” he smiled placing his head under the table.

Picking up his pen John had the perfect angle to check out Bianca’s massive cankles and chubby knees, disappointed that he didn’t have more time to get an even closer look John sat back up and continued the interview.

Asking some standard questions John filled out a few more forms before congratulating Bianca on a successful application.

“I think you’re really going to fit in around here, I had a feeling when I saw you in reception” he smiled.

Watching the happy plumper struggle to her feet and waddle out of his office gave John another perfect opportunity to check out some action from behind.

“_Yeah, she’s a little porker, can’t wait to screw that tubby rump, I’ll get her so stuffed she wont know what’s what.” _he grinned thinking to himself

*Chapter 14 - THE OFFICE*

As the weeks turned into months Bianca settled in at her new job perfectly. The hours were good the pay was decent and she had her own desk that she generally kept filled with chocolate and candy, munching away while at work much to the disgust and amusement of her fellow female co-workers.

“Mandy…psstt Mandy, have you seen that new girl on level 3 have you seen how fat she is, I can’t believe she eats chocolate. I would shoot myself if I was such a pig!”

“I know Alice you're right. Every time I see her she’s eating chocolate or scarfing candy. I think she has like a whole drawer full of junk food at her desk”

“Really what a cow, have you seen how big her ass is, it overflows the sides of her chair, she needs like two stools, one for each cheek”

“Of course I have seen it, how could I not, and those tits of hers they are so fat, maybe she’s pregnant or something”

“Could be, I mean her belly is awfully round and seems to be getting bigger”

Smartly dressed in a tightly packed size 26 mini skirt that showed her dimpled meaty thighs and fattening ankles Bianca waddled by, ignoring the chit chat of the other women and keeping her mind on the job.

“John sorry to disturb you, I just wanted to give you back these files” Bianca smiled at her supervisor before bending over and placing the files on his desk.

“Bianca, of course of course please come in, your not disturbing me at all, please come in anytime, good job by the way” the middle aged office jockey complimented whilst sneaking a peak down Bianca’s tight blouse.

“_Sweet free milk bar on display”_ he thought while licking his lips.

“Will there be anything else” Bianca innocently asked as she straightened back up, relieved from the pull of her heavy howitzers.

_“Yeah you can suck my cock, you tubby bitch_” John thought to himself.

“No thanks Bianca, great job again and I like your shoes by the way, very trendy” he politely replied, wondering how such an enormously overweight cow hadn’t yet caused the tiny heels of her shoes to be crushed under her weight.

“Oh…thanks John, their new I just got them on sale last week” Bianca naively blushed before exiting her boss’s office.

“Oh John’s such a sweet heart, I’m so lucky to have him as a boss, plus he’s not bad looking either…he’s probably married or has a girlfriend, and even if he doesn’t which is totally unlikely I doubt he has a thing for fat chicks” Bianca thought as she headed back to her desk, feeling her big booty bump into the door frame as she made her way through.

Although a kind soul and a hard worker when needed Bianca was never a particularly bright girl and rather naïve. How else had Kirsten managed to fatten her up while at college?

Fortunately for Bianca Kirsten simply wanted her fat, John on the other hand had much more sinister plans in mind. Although nice enough on the surface John was a bastard and a sleaze ball at that, Bianca just hadn’t figured that out yet.

“Bianca, be a dear and fill the photo copier with paper, its run out again, thanks doll” he would say while watching the fat bottomed girl first struggle to lift the heavy boxes of paper with her weak chubby arms, and then take even greater pleasure as he watched her bend over uncomfortably to reach the bottom drawer. Swine!

Another of John’s favorite activities was watching Bianca climb stairs which he was fortunate enough to witness on several occasions.

“Please after you dear” he would say while holding the door open with a smile.

“Thanks John, your such a gentlemen” Bianca would gush unaware of Johns true motives.
He loved being just a few steps behind Bianca as she puffed her way to the top. Treated with a full free booty show just inches from his face without her ever realizing, what a swine her manager was.

Although Bianca knew that her boss liked her and maybe even had a crush on her, what she failed to realize was the difference between guys like Marcus who truly loved and adored a BBW’S figure and guys like John.

John certainly had a fat fetish no doubt about it; he just would never openly admit it. Instead of declaring his love for chubby girls he would always be the first to mock them when with friends. An in the closet sleazy chubby chaser if there ever was on, the worst kind.

*Chapter 15 - THE RETURN OF KIRSTIN*

Having just come back from lunch with John in his office, Bianca was surprised to see that Kirstin was her next appointment. Skinny and flat as ever, the tall leggy blonde waltzed on over taking a seat in front of Bianca’s desk.

“Oh my Bianca, I hardly recognized you…look at you life must be treating you well…very well indeed” her former room mate smirked while looking at the fat bombshell sitting across from her.

“Oh…yeah Hi Kirstin how’s things, haven’t seen you since graduation, doesn’t time fly” Bianca replied while punching some details into her computer.

“Oh I’m great Bianca, everything is so wonderful right now, Ted and me are living together and are so happy in our apartment its got great views and everything, how are you and Marcus doing?” she smiled knowing well that Marcus had left.

“Oh…um well he’s overseas right now, I thought you knew, anyway what can I do for you today?” Bianca said while suppressing any thoughts of Marcus she still had.

“Well as I’m sure you know, the job market is really tough right now, so well I need a job. I want something good though not interested in like dingy desk jobs or anything…no offense, like I want something that pays really well but doesn’t require too much experience, that sort of thing…” Kirstin explained while handing over a rather very thin C.V

“Well I’ll do my best, lots of people looking for work right now but I’ll get you into the recruitment system straight away, Sofia on level 3 will be your case manager and she will let you know if anything comes up, give my regards to Ted by the way” Bianca innocently said before filling Kirstin’s C.V in her drawer.

A few weeks later as Bianca waddled out of a late night Pilates class she spotted Kirstin on a nearby treadmill. Making her way over she noted how tight and tiny her former room mate’s bum was in comparison to her own massive mountain of flesh.

“Hay Kirstin, funny bumping into you again” Bianca smiled.

“Oh…Hello Bianca” Kirstin said with an icy glare.

“How did that interview go last week, the one Sofia set up for you at Costello Jewelers?”

“Oh that…yeah well you know…here swap with me, let me take a quick break and tell you all about it” Kirstin replied with a scheming look in her eye.

Tired from her Pilate’s session Bianca didn’t feel much like running on a tread mill but decided to hope on nonetheless, the extra exercise surely couldn’t hurt, right?

Having not gone for a jog since college Bianca soon realized how difficult it was for her, thighs rubbing together, hips swaying, boobs jiggling and bottom bouncing as she slowly plodded along.

“Man I’m unfit, I really need to start coming here more often, try losing some of this weight…puff…luckily I’ve only gained 37 pounds this year, that’s way less then last…man Kirstin does look good in that little spandex number” Bianca thought while sucking air and admiring her friends fit body.

“So…puff….pufff…about that….pufff…job interview…huff” Bianca managed to get out between breathes.

“The interview…the one that you set up for me, well apparently I don’t have enough experience and my C.V wasn’t good enough…what have you got to say about that” Kirstin announced while watching the fat brunette struggle along.

“Me…puff…say about….pufff…..what?” Bianca replied.

“The fact is you wore supposed to see to it that I got that job, you should have done more you fat bitch, now I’m getting evicted from my apartment, Teds left me and I still have no job…what am I supposed to do beg in the street like some bum?” Kirstin scolded the beat red Bianca who was now starting to seriously tire after only a few minutes.

“Puff…well…I’, sure Sofia will have other jobs…puff…on the way for you….puff…and I’m sorry to hear about you and Ted…puff and your eviction…puff but….you can hardly….puff…..blame me….puff…for that….besides….we only set up….pufff…the interviews….pufff….I’m sure you’ll do better next time” Bianca argued holding onto the handle bars with one hand while reaching for the stop button with the other.

“Is that so, you fat bitch!” Kirstin said swatting away Bianca’s sweaty hands and increasing the speed of the treadmill.

“What…puff…what are you...puff…doing….stop!” Bianca said with a shocked expression, unsure of what was going to happen.

“Well unlike you, I’ve decided to help my former room mate, you might not be able to get me a job but I’m sure I can help you lose a few pounds". Kirstin laughed as she increased the speed once more.

“Maybe if I record this and post it on YouTube as "Whale Watchers" National Geographic might give me a job. Either way I’m sure your co workers will have a laugh when I send them the link” Kirsten teased while watching the out of shape butterball run and sweat.

“What…No…please…stop!” Bianca cried holding onto both handle bars for support.

“And what did you mean by “give my regards to Ted” and “I’m sorry to hear about you and Ted” you fat sow, he’s my boyfriend not your's pig, think you can take him from me just because your to fat to get your own, you know that’s why Marcus actually left, he told me…he said you had gotten too fat to fuck and your ass was a disgusting mountain of lard that was crushing him in bed” Kirstin lied before once again increasing the speed of the machine.

“That’s….puff…NOT TRUE!” Bianca sobbed while barely able to keep up.

“It is true, you fat pig. I mean look at you, you must have packed on like 150 pounds of pure fat since I first met you a little over two years ago, I mean who gains 150 pounds of disgusting whale blubber and still thinks they are sexy…come on you hog, run you blubber whale…lets see if you pop” the cruel blonde laughed as she ordered the machine to simulate an uphill climb while maintaining speed.

Bianca could feel her blubbery soft tree trunk sized thighs burning with exhaustion as Kirstin positioned herself behind the treadmill.

“You're so fat, you must have 70 plus inches of lard in that ass if not more… its so big it would touch the sides of the handle bars if they wore any longer, how much do you weigh piggy, 280, 300 a million pounds…I bet you want a doughnut or some ice cream right now lard ass…oink oink” Kirstin laughed sticking her skinny finger on Bianca’s nose and making a pig face.

“PLEASE KIRSTIN…SOB…PUFF….!! PLEASE STOP THIS I BEG!!!” Bianca cried tears streaming down her chubby face as she desperately tried to maintain some dignity. Feeling the size of her thighs rub together, her weighty ass wobble with every step and her big boobs nearly smack her in the face, Bianca could do little but try to keep up and pray Kirstin would tire of this humiliation before she collapsed.

Smacking Bianca on the ass hard several times and laughing as she did, Kirstin made her way back to the front of the machine once more.

“Squeal for me like the pig you are, and I’ll stop the machine” She grinned.

Feeling her legs begin to buckle at the exhaustion of carrying her weight Bianca had no other option but to play along with Kirstin’s cruel little game.

“Squeak” Bianca murmured between sobs.

“I said squeal, you sow…not squeak…come on piglet” the little gym bunny scolded.

“Squeal, squeeaalll” the running fatty managed to blurt out.

“HAHA, again, and add some oinks…come on pig” Kirstin laughed hysterically.

“PLEASE…KIRSTIN, PLEASE STOP!!!!” Bianca begged once more knowing it was futile.

“Stop? Ha, maybe you should have tried using that word more often when stuffing yourself with crap back in college, then you wouldn’t be such a fat disgusting overweight sow and subsequently not in this predicament, really you’ve only got yourself to blame”

“SQUEAL, SQUEEEAAALLL…..OINK, OINK, OINK, SQUEEEAAALLL!!!” Bianca let out hoping it would be enough to satisfy the cruel skinny gym princess.

“Now tell me how fat you are, and how beautiful I am pig, then I’ll let you off” Kirstin ordered with a triumphant smile.

“Please, Kirstin, beautiful goddess, you are so perfect and beautiful unlike me. I am so disgusting and fat…I’m 342 pound pork pig as of this morning with a 74 inch ass. I would need to drop 100 pounds of lard just to stop waddling but I’m too lazy and fat to exercise. I’m so fat I’m ready to explode any minute and getting fatter by the day, I wear size 26 jeans and even they are getting too tight for my overloaded blubber butt. I’m so jealous of your sexy size 0 body and I desperately want to be skinny like you but I can’t help myself from eating like the pig that I am, you are so perfect and fit and toned and slender and I am a sow who is in awe of your beauty. I beg you to help me lose weight before I get even fatter and pop…squeal…squeal, oink,oink,oink!!!” Bianca sobbed between heavy breaths.

Kirstin was in heaven, still laughing at the pathetic spectacle before her and watching with even more glee as Bianca’s fat weak legs and unfit rotund form finally gave out, buckling under the full weight of her 342 pound frame.

Falling off the machine Bianca lay on the floor beat red, panting, sweating and in pain as a triumphant Kirstin stood over her and laughed.

“That’ll do pig, that’ll do…HAHAHA now stay away from Ted you fat sow…and for your own sake try to lose some weight Bianca!” Kirsten commanded whilst placing her foot on the defeated fat girls exposed ball belly and stepping over.

(Continued in post 19 of this thread)


----------



## zxc098

That's it for now, I have written a few more chapters but there are things that still need finalising and maybe even changing.

Also noted some errors in the last chapter which I posted but fixed with edit.

Need to proof read it first a few more times before posting any more, apologies for any mistakes in case I overlooked something.


----------



## zxc098

oh dear spotted a few mistakes that I didn't pick up under "THE NEW DIET" how can I edit this, cant seem to see a button for it ?


----------



## Gendo Ikari

Love it! Wonderful story and I can't wait for more!


----------



## KHayes666

Now THAT, was perfect


----------



## Britt Reid

In answer to your statement, 



zxc098 said:


> oh dear spotted a few mistakes that I didn't pick up under "THE NEW DIET" how can I edit this, cant seem to see a button for it ?



The answer is simple: as with all Dimensions Forums you initally have only a few moments to edit a post, after that it must be done by a Moderator. This is done to avoid "poster's remorse," where a post might be deleted or changed after others have reponded.



> I also have pictures and morphs available of the different scenes but dont know how to post them yet.



This is a two step process:

1) In order to post a picture or image it must first be on a host site elsewhere and you need to know the address (URL). 

2) Wth that preparation note the second icon from the right when posting a new thread,. It looks like an envelope - clicking on it will allow you to create a link to the desired URL.​
Please note that content of any such links must conform to Dimensions standard - I would reccomend reviewing these beforehand.

Two thoughts for you;

1, If you change your settings to permit Private Messages questions such as those above can be replied to privately - our preferred approach.

2, I highly reccomend that you read the posted rules and editors style sheet available via he first thread in the Recent Additions Forum, here.​
We welcome your conributions to the Dinensions Library and trust that this response has been helpful.

BR,


----------



## zxc098

Thanks for the nice words, more is coming just haven't quite got it right yet, story is about 60% complete, so a way to go yet.

I have outlined the rest of the story just not properly written it yet, need to find the time first.

I can reveal that there are some more twists and turns coming for Bianca plus I have the funny feeling Kristin will get her comeuppance by the end of the saga.

Naughty girls


----------



## jdpoodoo

:bow: please continue


----------



## Bubblybee

Excellent story, I'm looking forward to more.


----------



## Angel00101

This is a very good story, am enjoying reading it very much.

I love stories that have growing butts and breasts in them. I look forward to reading more of this story.


----------



## outroducin

BEAUTIFUL!!! I wish more people would write stories like this....Would love to read more!


----------



## zxc098

Thank you very much.

I found some time today to write some more, so I will post it later on tonight once I've proofed it.

Also took out some of the swear words which I believe make things more realistic but I might get in trouble with the admins which I dont want, plus story still works without.


----------



## Britt Reid

Yes, we will just patiently remove swear words, as you apparently have discovered per the Editors Style Shsheet guidelinnes mentioned above.

But that isn't the issue I'm presently most concerned about. 

If you will click on the "User CP" link in the upper left hand corner of the screen and then click again on "Edit Options" on the left hand column you will come to a screen which includes the following section:



> *Private Messaging *This forum features a private messaging system, which allows members to send messages to one another privately.
> 
> If you do not want to send or receive private messages, you may disable the private messaging system.
> 
> Enable Private Messaging
> 
> You may limit the receipt of private messages to just moderators and those on your buddy list. Other members who attempt to send messages to you will be told that you have disabled private messaging.
> 
> Receive Private Messages only from Buddies and Moderators



I believe that both the boxes on your screen next to the word "enable" and the box next to the word "recieve" may be unchecked. This is probably why I can't send you a private messages - which is our preferred way of communicating with our writers. 

I would like for you to at least (please) "check the box" to permit PM's from moderators. You might also get some fan mail if you would (please) "check the boc" to enable private messaging (which then includes the buddies and moderators).

Thanks

BR


----------



## zxc098

Sure thing Britt, all checked so you can now send me fan mail any time along with telling me all the naughty things I shouldn't write :wubu:


----------



## zxc098

Nearly finished now, wrote a few more chapters last night, will post soon.

In the mean time I have uploaded some photos to my photo bucket account.

Please note none of these pictures are actually my work, some are just re-morphed or edited slightly by me.

They are various shots of "Bianca" or at least pictures that gave me inspiration to create the character. Also some shots of Kirstin in there, I'm sure you will be able to pick her.

http://s1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj604/zxc098123/


----------



## zxc098

*Chapter Sixteen - THE SUPERVISOR *

[~ WARNING! This chapter contains some mild sex so please skip if that's not your thing. Pretty pg 13 if you ask me however.]

Shocked into action by Kirstin’s humiliation Bianca went on a crash diet while punishing herself with grueling hours at the gym before and after work. In little over 4 months she managed to lose 46 pounds and drop 2 cup sizes brining her back to a pre New Years weight of 296 still very chubby pounds.

John loved watching his little office fatty struggle with her weight whilst listening to Bianca join in on the many lunch time conversations with the other starved office girls regarding the latest fad diet and exercise craze.

Like most crash diets however Bianca’s resolve didn’t last nor did the results. With weakening willpower she soon began to skip her workout sessions and glutted herself with late night binges and fridge raids; over the Christmas season her diet was shattered. 

Thanks to a now very confused and shocked metabolism Bianca’s body packed on weight like never before over the following months, resulting in the accumulation of the full 46 pounds she had so far lost plus an additional 13 for good measure.

By the time Easter rolled by and with more then her fair share of chocolates consumed Bianca had not only regained every ounce she had lost but also added more weight bringing her to 355 pounds.

Luckily her boobs had forgiven her attempts at starvation and returned to their previously full 34J cup size, much to the relief of John who had grown accustomed to leering down Bianca’s overloaded bra.

John ever the closet admirer loved watching Bianca first drop the weight and shrink only to return fatter then ever; he was in heaven and late one evening while at an office function he made his move.

“Hay Bianca you're looking great tonight, congratulations on the promotion by the way, you really deserved it…maybe one day you’ll have my job” he joked while placing his arm around Bianca’s soft cushy shoulders and staring down her dress.

“Thanks John, I couldn’t have done it without your recommendation” Bianca replied.

Her stomach grumbling she looked up at John with puppy dog eyes, that clearly said, “_Feed me, I’m a hungry little piggy”._

“Hay lets get out of here and head up to my office and order some pizza, what ya recon?” John offered, not wanting to be seen talking to such a fat girl in public for to long.

Heading up to John’s office, it wasn't long before a stack of various pizza boxes was dropped at reception.

“Are we expecting guests?” Bianca said with a shocked look.

“Well I wasn’t sure what you wanted so I just went ahead and ordered one of each from the menu” John laughed opening the first box and shoving a cheesy slice of BBQ meat lovers into Bianca’s mouth.

Munching on the pizza Bianca became nostalgic and started to think of Marcus and their date on the beach back at college. 

“_Would John be a caring loving feeder like Marcus was_?” she thought.

Slice after slice John forced into Bianca who was struggling to keep up with Johns pace.

“Please John slow down a little, I’m not a machine” she giggled while feeling his hands all over her body.

“Yeah you are you fat little bitch, a fat making machine. Just look at the size of these udders” he replied while watching his victim drip cheese all over her exposed cleavage.

Bianca didn’t like his tone but didn’t protest either as she hadn’t felt the strong touch of a mans hands in such a long time.

Having consumed the first large Pizza, Bianca was stuffed, unfortunately John didn’t seem to care grabbing another box of pizza and forcing it into her mouth.

“Keep eating you little fatty, that’s right stuff yourself stupid you cow!” he hissed before taking his pants off and placing his swollen member between Bianca’s fat engorged J Cup juggernauts.

“Oh boy they are heavy, man you’re a total tit cow” he teased while groping her balloons and shoving another slice of pizza down her throat.

John quickly noted how overly loaded Bianca’s bra was, looking at the straps digging into her fleshy shoulders he could see that this engineering miracle was struggling to contain the sheer weight of the young girls mega whoppers.

“Take of your bra, lets see those fat titties you little milk cow” John said before grabbing her breasts and giving them another squeeze. Bianca did as she was told, reached behind her back and unclasped the several hooks that helped to hoist and steady her bazooka’s.

As her tits wore released from the confines of the overly tight red lace bra her boobs surged forth while still supported by her full belly. She was enormous and then some.

Bianca cupped her big boobs with embarrassment and for support while John helped himself and plunged his face into her cleavage. 

“Yep, you’re a jiggling tit carrier” John exclaimed with excitement.

Bianca just giggled at this outrageously stupid statement.

“Now come on cowgirl you didn’t actually think you could cover up those juggernaut tit wobblers with your chubby little hands now did you?” John teased while taking Bianca’s wrists and placing them above her head. Holding them there and causing her to arch her back while thrusting out her chest made the enormous tit queens boobs push out even further.

Getting down on his knees to allow for his face to be at perfect height with Bianca’s melons, John took a very deep breath and began to motor boat her breasts once more.

While sucking on her nipples and licking her huge blue blood vein engorged balloons; John roughly unzipped Bianca’s dress and pulled it down to her ankles. Bianca gasped at what John had just done quickly trying to cover her round stretch mark riddled pot belly.

“Holly heck!, Bianca what a big food baby your carrying, sure your not pregnant, no wonder your boobs are so huge look at how fat this sucker is” John teased while hefting and groping the fat girls poor potato chip pot.

Standing back up John stuffed another slice into Bianca’s mouth before unzipping his own pants. Being so tall and Bianca being so short allowed for John to be at perfect tit height. Pressing his cock between Bianca’s mega balloon wobblers, John enveloped his dick between them while Bianca wobbled and jiggled her breasts around his hard on.

John at the same time reached down with his long arms and rubbed the sides of Bianca’s bottom while telling her what a fat overweight porker she was.

Having blown his load between Bianca’s milk kegs, John proceeded to paddle and spank Bianca’s fat bottom mercilessly, while cramming more pizza into her mouth.

“Please John, I’m going to pop…OH Yes!!” she wailed.

After nearly 2 hours Bianca laid spread across Johns creaking desk, stuffed and glutted like a pig ready for market, Bianca soon realized John was nothing like Marcus.

*Chapter Seventeen - THE RETURN OF MARCUS*

Sitting in the doctor’s office Bianca was in shock when he told her she was pregnant. With no doubt as to whom the father was Bianca decided to break the news to John late one afternoon.

As expected John flipped and accused Bianca of setting him up and trying to ruin him. With an argument escalating senior management quickly intervened. Not wanting to risk damaging their fine companies reputation as some sleazy sex house both John and Bianca wore fired.

Trying her best to convince John to stay Bianca was once again crushed when she heard John had left the country with no intention of returning.

Out of work, pregnant and alone Bianca didn’t know where to turn until she received a phone call from Marcus one rainy afternoon.

“Hello Bianca, its Marcus…sorry I haven’t been in touch, not really that easy when you're in the middle of nowhere” he joked.

“MARCUS, Oh my, where are you” Bianca shouted with joy.

“I’m in town staying at the Bella Apartments downtown” he replied.

“Wait right there, I’m coming over!” Bianca said before quickly hanging up the phone and heading out the door.

Upon opening the door Marcus was greeted with a glowingly gorgeous sight. Bianca was just how he remembered, albeit a good 50 pounds heavier.

Almost jumping into her former boyfriends arms before realizing it would probably break his back; Bianca embraced Marcus and kissed him passionately.

“Come in, come in, you look phenomenal, have a seat something to drink?” he smiled still unable to come to terms with how beautiful Bianca was.

Talking for hours, Marcus told Bianca all about his journeys through Africa and the rural villages he had helped. Unable to avoid Marcus’s questions about her past year Bianca naturally told him about her less the stellar experiences before breaking the harsh reality to her former lover; she was 8 weeks pregnant, broke with no job and soon to be kicked out by her landlord.

“Don’t worry, I’m back and remember I told you I’d always be there for you no matter what” Marcus smiled.

Within a short time Bianca had moved in with Marcus who had landed a job at the local hospital as a junior practitioner, earning enough money to support himself, Bianca and the baby.

*Chapter Eighteen - THE SMALL FRIES*

Bianca was in heaven, she had been back together with Marcus now for some time, their love rekindled whilst fat happy and 5 months pregnant.

Although Marcus worked a lot, he always made time for Bianca and her rapidly growing baby belly. Marcus loved watching the changes occur in Bianca’s already overweight and now pregnant body. Although still mostly hidden beneath layers of fat Bianca’s surging gut looked like it was permanently stuffed from a good meal to the untrained eye.

Her titanic hips wore spread bigger then ever along with a record shattering 78 inch ass. Her boobs had begun to grow again as they slowly swelled with milk, 34 Double J cup. Best of all Marcus was pleased to announce that Bianca was now pushing 384 cuddly mommy pounds, ecstatic at his girlfriend’s weight with still 4 months to go before she popped.

One lazy Saturday afternoon as Bianca lay on the sofa holding her full belly from another one of Marcus’s big lunches, Marcus suggested they head out for a while, get some fresh air and a little exercise.

Somewhat surprised by this Bianca struggled to her feet and got dressed, with the elevator out of order once again Bianca had no other option then to waddle down 5 flights of stairs to reach the apartment garage.

As she made her way slowly down the stair well she could feel every inch of her body jiggle and bounce, not to mention her hanging lunch stuffed baby belly, which she held for support with one hand while holding onto the railing.

Relived to finally have the stairs behind her Bianca wiped the sweat from her brow as she was greeted with her next challenge.

Marcus’s car although in good condition was certainly not made for a lady of her proportions. The tiny 2 door hatch lurched as Bianca eased herself slowly into the passengers seat.

It was amusing to watch her get in as she backed her large ass up like a 10 ton truck before pushing her wide load through the small door frame.

Marcus offered to help but Bianca was insistent as she eased herself down, feeling her enormous fat hips spread into the car seat under her full weight.

Adjusting herself she reached for the door with a chubby out stretched arm. Unfortunately the door was still wide open and with her loaded lunch time baby belly in the way she could no longer reach. 

Luckily Marcus was still on had to help close the door but not before ensuring that any spilling fat was contained within the vehicle.

Jumping into the driver’s seat Marcus kissed a red faced Bianca before turning the ignition and smiling as he felt his beauties chub spill over the consol and onto the gear shift.

“Need some help with that?” Marcus questioned as he watched Bianca struggle with the seat belt.

“NO I can do it!” she huffed before swatting away her boyfriend’s eager helping hands.

It was quite a sight especially since this was the only time that Marcus had to look up into Bianca’s eyes due to her fat bottom lifting her into the air like a pumped up mattress.

Marcus knew he should buy a bigger car to accommodate her size but truth be told the couple couldn’t afford it with a baby on the way and secretly Marcus loved helping Bianca squeeze in each time.

As the couple drove along Bianca soon began to recognize the area, it was their old college campus.

“What are we doing here?” she breathed.

“You’ll see!” Marcus smiled before changing gears at the traffic lights and feeling Bianca’s warm flesh press into his hand as he did so.

Pulling into the parking lot of Burger Heaven Bianca quickly remembered the night she met Marcus and her little black dress.

“What are we doing here?” she questioned with a grin.

“Thought you might like a little snack before we continue on” he replied whilst jumping out of the car and opening the passenger door.

“Need some help or can you manage?” Marcus questioned with an outstretched arm.

“I can do it, I’m only pregnant you know!” Bianca replied with a look of determination.

Rocking back and forth to gain some momentum while holding onto the sides of the door Bianca struggled to her feet, feeling the weight of her titanic bottom as it adhered to the laws of gravity.

Opening the door of Burger Heaven for his BBW beauty Marcus noted with sheer joy at how Bianca’s hips gently brushed the sides of the door as she made her way through.

“Why don’t you find a quiet place for us to sit and I’ll get the order” he smiled before heading to the counter.

Holding onto the handles of the plastic chair Bianca gently lowered herself down, cautious of the weighty task ahead of the out matched furniture.

As Marcus made his way towards the table with a tray loaded with goodies he stifled a grin as he saw Bianca’s ass fat spill through the tiny diamond shaped pattern of the plastic chair she had managed to squeeze into.

“Here we are my sweet, hope you’re hungry” he teased as he placed the loaded tray onto the table.

“4 Triple bacon with extra cheese whoppers, 2x large fries, an 18 pack chicken nuggets, a hot fudge Sunday and 2x large strawberry milkshake, and I guess this is all for you again?” she joked as nostalgia set in, looking at the identical order from their first outing together.

“Yeah, and I bet your still not really hungry” he teased.

Brining the first greasy burger to his feedies plump waiting lips, Marcus smiled.

“Don’t tell me I need to convince you into taking a bite this time, surely by now you know I love chubby girls”

“Am I only chubby?” Bianca grinned before taking her first of many bites.

Unlike the first time the couple dinned together at Burger Heaven the tray of food was no match for Bianca’s now much larger stomach.

Ever the greedy pig unable to say no, Bianca placed a hand on her full belly before giving a little burp.

“Got anything else, I’m still a little peckish!” she exclaimed.

Rushing to the counter once more Marcus quickly made a new order, ecstatic at what he had just heard his burger packed fast food gorging girlfriend say.

Returning to the table just as Bianca finished off her milkshake Marcus placed the try down with a thud.

“Hey Marcus I said a little peckish, I couldn’t possibly eat all that!” Bianca exclaimed with wide eyes as she surveyed the tray of greasy calorie laden fast food her adoring feeder had just bought over.

Looking down at the tray with disbelief Bianca counted 6 more Triple bacon with extra cheese whoppers, 3x large fries, a 32 pack chicken nuggets, two more hot fudge Sundays and another large strawberry milkshake

“Just eat what you can sweaty” Marcus smiled knowing well that when it came to food Bianca couldn’t help herself, in particular as of late now that she was pregnant.

Bite after bite, Bianca stuffed and munched away on the greasy treats, half way through however she began to labor and protest.

Marcus ever the feeder offered his assistance by rolling up her tight top to allow more of her already exposed belly to breath.

“ohh Marcus, please I’m soo full….I cant….puff…hold anymore…” Bianca puffed as she began to feel beads of sweat pouring down her forehead.

“Have another bite, almost finished my cutie pie” Marcus replied as he began to rub circles on her exposed burger stuffed pregnant gut.

As the hour passed and Bianca continued with her fast food feast people who entered the restaurant would stop and stare at the pair’s spectacle.

“Oh my word, girls look at that fat chick over there, how disgusting” a stick thin college girl dressed in tight blue jeans would say to her equally skinny friends while looking over in shock and laughing in a group.

Paying the girls no mind Marcus got down on his knees and carefully rolled Bianca’s overly stretched size 30 track pants down so as to allow her belly to hang over the waistband with comfort.

Fully exposed, hanging heavily and covered with grease Marcus kissed Bianca’s keg sized belly while she stuffed the last burger into her mouth while gulping down her shake.

“Don’t forget the chicken nuggets gorgeous” Marcus whispered into her ear before resuming his belly rub.

Having ordered their salad combo’s with no dressing and a small helping of fries as they wore being “naughty” the group of girls sat within ear shoot of Marcus and Bianca. 

“Please someone shoot me if I ever get that fat…” one girl would say as the group watched Bianca gorge.

With the chicken nuggets gone Bianca was left with the rather dawnting task fo finishing off 2 ice cream Sunday’s. Not wanting the skinny girls to get the better of her she defiantly grabbed her spoon and began to shovel the gooey frozen treat into her mouth.

Half way though Bianca began to waver as she felt herself stuffed beyond even her limits.

“Look at her what a hog” the girls chuckled as they watched the now puffing and sweating Bianca come to a slow.

“Jut a few more bites my princess, you are so beautiful you know” Marcus whispered into her ear as he picked up the spoon and continued to feed Bianca the remaining Sunday.

Bewildered and confused the group of girls couldn’t believe that a good looking young man like Marcus would be interested let alone in complete lust with such a fat overgrown sow.

“Must be some kind of kinky sick fetish” the girls whispered in jealousy as they ate their salads.

Leaning back with glazed over eyes Bianca held her assaulted and exposed fast food baby belly as she sucked air and Marcus dabbed her forehead with a napkin.

“Marcus I’m sweating…puff…never again….puff” she murmured.

Just then as Bianca looked at her most vulnerable the little plastic chair the fast food queen had squeezed herself into collapsed under the pressure, it was simply too much weight for the chair to hold.

Shattering the legs into several pieces the chair split right through the middle causing Bianca to land on her fat bottom before falling back spread onto the floor.

Shocked out of her food induced stupor Bianca was embarrassed rather then hurt, as her cushy dimensions had more than broken her fall.

Unable to get back up under her own strength she laid there and watched as Marcus rushed to her side.

Listening to the girls roar with laughter Bianca suddenly had an idea.

Whispering something into Marcus’s ear before smiling to herself and holding her belly, Bianca couldn’t hear the group of girls fall silent with shock as Marcus made his way over to them.

“Excuse me ladies, are you gonna eat that…my girlfriends still a little peckish!” he smiled before grabbing the small helping of fries from the girls tray.

Making his way back to Bianca Marcus knelt on the floor next to her and proceeded to feed her the chips.

Consumed within seconds Bianca with the help of Marcus struggled back to her feet waddled over to the girls table while arching her back and rubbing her fully loaded burger binged pot.

“BUURRRPPPP!!”

“Whew thanks for the snack ladies, wasn’t quite full yet” she smiled triumphantly before waddling off with Marcus in hand.

“That’s disgusting, I think I’m gonna be sick…lets skip lunch ladies” the girls could be heard saying before quickly making their way back out of Burger Heaven’s front door.

Once in the parking lot Bianca had to rest for a moment as her little show hadn’t allowed her to even begin to digest the massive feast.

After some time the pair made their way from the Burger Heaven parking lot but not before the store manager caught up with them.

“Oh my word! I’m so sorry about what happened in there I was out the back and my staff told me what had happened with the chair, I am so sorry please except my apologies and these free vouchers, please do come back anytime” he smiled hoping to smooth over any unease that might linger with an obviously very good customer.

“Oh thanks, I’m alright…but if you insist” Bianca smiled as she took the vouchers and handed them to Marcus with a grin.

“I thought you said never again?” he joked while looking at Bianca’s still exposed hanging and grease covered burger belly.

“Come on Marcus you should know me better then that by now!” she laughed before waddling down the road with a puff.


*Chapter Nineteen - THE TRIP DOWN MEMORY LANE*

“Where are we going anyway, the cars back that way you know” Bianca puffed as she and Marcus made their way down the road.

“Oh just thought we would take a little stroll around campus, you know maybe see some old friends” Marcus said while kissing Bianca on the neck softly and causing the fat beauty to giggle.

“Puff…puff….well can we rest a little….puff, I am kind full you know…puff” Bianca moaned as she rubbed her fat gut.

“Sure over there looks good” Marcus smiled as he guided his waddling girlfriend across the road.

“Buon Giorno, Buon Giorno Bianca is that you, beautiful lady you look radiant, how are you pretty lady” a voice could be heard as the pair made their way towards Angelo’s famous Ice cream stand.

“Oh my, Angelo is that you…puff…how good to see you” Bianca smiled as the boisterous Italian ice cream vendor made his way over and hugged her, relishing the feeling of all her warm pillow like fat pressing into him.

Not having seen his favorite customer in almost 2 years Angelo was more then happy to see that Bianca’s figure had continued to balloon and packed on a good 160 pounds even without his ice cream.

“Bianca you are glowing, how beautiful… and with Bambino?” Angelo smirked as he placed a hand on Bianca’s exposed round pregnant belly.

To a well trained fat admirer like Angelo the fact the Bianca was not only fat but also pregnant was more then evident by the thick layers of wobbly fat that padded her actual pregnant tummy with several inches of flab.

“Yes, 5 months along… I know I look huge!” she glowed while feeling Angelo’s hand explore her naked belly.

“Well good to see you again Angelo” Bianca smiled before stepping back from the ice cream stand, fearful that Angelo might offer her a little treat after her already huge feast.

“Please, please, you must try my new ice cream, Double chocolate fudge swirl, it is best thing ever…here extra large helping for you on the house…you must try yes!” Angelo said as he heaped a large container full of ice cream and handed it to the already overly stuffed burger babe standing before him.

“Oh, um I don’t know if I can Angelo...I kind of had a big lunch!” she grimaced looking at the huge mountain of ice cream.

“Please Bianca, please you must my treat, need to look after Bambino you now eating for two yes!” Angelo smiled as he handed her a spoon.

“Thanks Angelo, you’re too good to me... if you keep up I’ll end up so fat one day!” she giggled adding the last part in for Angelo’s pleasure before spooning the chocolate delight into her mouth.

Turning to leave Bianca made sure to put a little extra wiggle in her step so as to thank Angelo. Proving somewhat difficult considering how full she was, Bianca’s proportions luckily didn’t need too much effort these days to start jiggling on their own once she was in motion.

Needless to say Angelo was in heaven as he watched the hippopotamus sized curves of Bianca shift and swing from side to side, it was like a dream come true after all these years, knowing well that he had in part played a role in creating them.

With ice cream in hand, bottom rocking form side to side and pregnant grease covered burger belly out front Bianca made her way through the twists and turns of her old college grounds.

“Oh my word, what a pig that chicks belly is like totally disgusting, does she even realize its hanging out like that, her butt is probably bigger then all of our ass’s combined!” a snobby girl dressed in a cheerleaders outfit could be heard saying to her group of friends as Bianca waddled past, greasy belly undulating and growing bigger as Bianca consumed the tub of ice cream.

Marcus just smiled at Bianca as she gobbled down Angelo’s ice cream. Looking at the group of cheerleaders as they scurried of Marcus smirked as he thought about the girls statement.

Looking down at his cuties elephantine bubble butt he quickly summarized that even if you could somehow combine all the little tiny bums from the group of 10 girls the resulting fat bottom would still pale in comparison to Bianca’s.

In fact one of Bianca’s thighs combined with a butt cheek probably weighed more then any of the cheerleader’s skinny hard little bodies, come to think of it Bianca’s arms had recently become very fat and most likely wore bigger then some of the girls thighs Marcus smiled as he looked at the fat pork chop rolly polly upper arm his girlfriend now sported.

Leaving campus just as Bianca finished her tub of ice cream, and the sun began to set Marcus led Bianca down to the beach.

Waiting for her was a spread out blanket in the same spot as their first beach date, along with 3 foot long hot dogs with all the extras, a large BBQ pizza and chocolate milkshake just like their first date.

Bianca smiled at Marcus knowing there was no point in protesting, regardless of how stuffed she was.

Lying down she allowed her ever willing feeder to stuff her silly once more while massaging, kissing and worshiping ever inch of her luscious body.

Puffed, panting, sweat drenched and beat red by the time the last bite was consumed, Marcus looked into the BBW Goddess’s eyes and asked her to marry him in the moon light.

“YES!” is all that was said along with a very full audibly stuffed groan.

(Continued in post 23 of this thread)


----------



## zxc098

More coming later on tonight I hope, havent finished with the Bianca charecter yet, plus i think she can surely hold a few more pounds ?


----------



## Coop

Does Marcus know she is pregnant?


----------



## zxc098

Coop said:


> Does Marcus know she is pregnant?



read THE RETURN OF MARCUS, you cant really miss it.

or in other words yes he does.


----------



## zxc098

*Chapter Twenty - THE TRUCK STOP*

Bianca was over the moon now that Marcus had asked her to marry him; best of all she could now reveal to her parents that she was expecting, something she had put off doing as they wouldn’t have understood.

Having not seen her parents since collage Bianca decided it would be nice to visit the country and break the news to them in person.

Marcus agreed and the next day the couple headed up north. Marcus made sure to pack a yummy hamper packed with chips, cookies, doughnuts and sandwiches for his plump bride to be. Naturally it didn’t last very long and before they made it even half way Bianca’s stomach started to grumble.

Pulling over at the next greasy spoon dinner, Marcus held the door open for Bianca as she waddled in. Shuffling into a booth Bianca sucked in her gut while slowly lowering her titanic air mattress sized butt into the seat.

Finding it to be a very tight squeeze Bianca’s ass took up the entire double seat of the booth. As the table was screwed to the floor there was no relief available for the fat princess and she was forced to rest her swollen breasts on top of the table’s edge, much to the pleasure of Marcus who sat directly opposite.

With her belly jammed under the table Bianca spread her fat thunder thighs as best she could so as to allow her soon to be filled food sack room to hang.

“You guys gonna give me your order some time today?” a very slender peroxide blonde dressed in a form fitting waitress outfit asked while chewing on her gum.

“Oh yeah sorry, I’ll get the rib eye, with a side order of mash and some pumpkin soup for starters” Bianca said in a friendly tone.

“Whatever!” the waitress replied, as she wiggled her tight flat little ass towards the counter Bianca could hear her muttering “like you need it Ms Piggy.”

Just as Marcus was about to say something to the waitress about her behavior he was interrupted by an older man sitting at the both next to them.

“Whewiee that quite a beer belly you got there sweat heart, names Earl” the man said in a country poke accent while rolling a cigarette.

“It’s not a beer belly…I’m pregnant you yokel!” Bianca said in a defense tone while cradling her pot.

“Oh don’t mind me Ms, I just poking some fun that’s all, I do beg your pardon I dun no mean no disrespect. Say I tell you what if you really wanna teach Ms Blondie britches over there a lesson in manners I’ll let you in on a little secret” Earl ranted.

“See that board over there, its got the famous 1 hour 96 oz steak house challenge, if you can eat the steak plus all the sides it comes with in the given time you and your friend here get to eat for free, best of all the waitress on duty gots to pick up the tab” Earl explained before chuckling to himself and finishing his coke.

With a devilish look in her eye Bianca called the waitress back over and quickly changed her order.

“Sorry for the inconvenience, if its not to late I’d like the 96 oz steak house challenge meal with all the sides please” Bianca smiled to the rather worried and shocked looking Crystal.

“um…sure its not too late...I’ll tell the chef...you do know it’s a really big meal right, if you cant finish it’s gonna cost you $99.95!” Crystal explained before heading of to the kitchen.

_“Oh don’t worry missy; you’re going to be the one paying for my meal!”_ Bianca thought to herself while patting her fat gut.

After nearly a half hour wait, the waitress returned along with a trolley loaded with food.

“Here you are Ms, hope you know what your getting yourself into… this one aint for no light weights” she laughed while setting the first dish in front of Bianca.

“96 oz prime sirloin steak, egg salad with mayonnaise dressing, baked potato with sour cream, 2 dinner roll’s, a large shrimp cocktail and 2 fried tomatoes with mixed mushrooms covered in cheese sauce, sure you wanna do this, don’t think it’s gonna be to easy to work off that meal anytime soon, remember a moment on the lips a lifetime on the lips” Crystal announced hopping to discourage the hungry challenger, before setting the timer.

Ignoring the waitresses jibes Bianca quickly got to work on the steak, munching down the juicy mouthfuls of prime sirloin steak.

As the minutes passed and Bianca continued to gorge, the other patrons took note of the fat lady in the corner trying to beat the famous steak house challenge in time.

Half way through Bianca began to slow stopping momentarily to reach under the table and free her bloated belly from the confines of her track pants.

With her belly able to breathe while hanging over her drawstring Bianca continued shoveling the egg salad into her mouth with one hand while rubbing her now naked and exposed gut with the other.

As the clock continued to tick the patrons in the dinner began to cheer her on, much to the dismay of the waitress who was in danger of picking up the bill if Bianca finished in time.

Gasping for breath beat red and furiously rubbing her bloated belly while belching and sweating beads down her chubby grease covered face, Bianca pushed the last mouthful of steak into her mouth with moments to spare.

The crowd hollered and cheered as Bianca leaned back as best as the tight booth would allow, while Marcus dabbed her exposed sauce and grease covered cleavage with a napkin.

“Ohhhwww…I don’t think…puff…I can move….” Bianca murmured with glazed over eyes.

With the help of Marcus and his expert belly rub, Bianca was able digest her meal after nearly an hour of resting and groaning.

Struggling out of booth with much discomfort as her belly pushed against the sharp corner of the table Bianca eventually shuffled her way out before heading to the bathroom to clean up.

Looking in the mirror Bianca could see the state she was in. Fat, bloated, puffed and sweating was the only way to describe her appearance.

Grabbing a paper towel from the dispenser she began to wipe down her grease covered bosom, causing her boobs to wobble and jiggle about as she cleaned herself up.

Unfortunately the tiny paper towels didn’t last long due to the vast surface they wore charged with cleaning. Heading towards one of the stalls Bianca pushed the door open and spotted a stack of paper towels next to the toilet.

With much effort and some careful navigation Bianca managed to squeeze her enormous hips through the tiny cubicles door before reaching out for the stack of towels with a chubby fat dripping arm.

Having grabbed the stack of paper towels Bianca suddenly began to panic as she realized she was unable to back her enormous ass through the cubicle door.

Huffing and puffing, pushing and panting it simply wasn’t happening, her sizeable bottom simply refused to fit through a second time.

Just then a group of women entered the bathroom.

“Oh my word, did you see that one lady she ate the entire steak and all the extras, bet that bitchy waitress is right pissed now she gots to pick up the tab” Bianca could hear one women say while the others laughed.

“Lord have mercy, you all right in there sweet cheeks?” one of the ladies asked the embarrassed and stuck Bianca.

“um…no, not really…I’m…well kind of stuck!” Bianca sheepishly replied.

“Whehie, I bet you are honey buns, that’s quite some behind you got there, don’t shall worry now, me and the girls help ya out” the lady replied before grabbing hold of Bianca’s butt.

Prodding and poking, pulling and pushing Binca could feel the ladies hands all over the massive rump as she once again continued to back out with their help.

Eventually the group of ladies managed to squeeze the unmatched proportions of Bianca’s ass through the tiny cubicle door.

“Hey sweetheart, that’s quite some rump you gots goin on there, hay aints you the lady who ate that big meal!” one of the women questioned while wiping the sweat from her own forehead.

“Yeah…um I guess that’s me, I just came in here to clean up a bit, and then well…you know” Bianca grinned while looking at the group of women who were all well over 300 pounds.

“Not to worry sweet heart, happens to the best of us sometimes, don’t know why they make those things so small. Names Carol you here for the BBW convention?” the lady asked with an outstretched arm.

“The BBW convention, no I’m actually just here for a quite bite to eat while I head up to my parents farm in the country” Bianca explained while attempting to clean the cheese sauce from her stained top.

“Really, by the looks of you I would have thought you wore going to the convention, well never mind maybe some other time, check it out online its tons of fun and happens every year,” Carol informed with a smile.

Leaving the dinner with Marcus Bianca spotted the waitress outside in the parking lot dragging on a cigarette. Sufficed to say she looked very much stressed over the fact she would need to pay Bianca and Marcus’s bill.

*Chapter Twenty-One - THE FAMILY*

By the time Bianca arrived at her parents farm, she was not only stuffed to her limits from the steak challenge but from the regular in-between snack stops her soon to be husband made sure to frequent upon her.

Puffed from the short waddle to her parent’s door Bianca nervously tugged on her XXXL singlet that really revealed more then what was appropriate.

Her milk bloated boobs spilled out of the top from all sides whilst her Christmas ham sized arms jiggled as she brushed the crumbs from her belly which hung pendulously out the bottom of her top.

“I swesar, Marcus, I feel like I gained 10 pounds today” Bianca exclaimed before knocking on the door with a wobbly upper arm.

Opening the door Bianca and Marcus wore greeted by Bianca’s father a tall and very slender good looking man, who quickly bent over and put his arms around his daughter as best he could before shaking Marcus’s hand and introducing himself as Richard.

“Daddy it so good to see you again, where’s momma and the girls?” she beamed up at her father with a crinkled nose.

“There all out back, you know your mother she’s busy in the kitchen so I hope you bought your appetite, and the girls will be joining us shortly as well” Richard smiled as he ushered the young couple inside.

Marcus unable to help himself grinned stupidly as he watched Bianca’s enormous ass swing from side to side and press against the narrow corridors of the old farm house cottage.

Catching Marcus in the act of staring at his daughter's weighty and almost spherical fat pumped butt cheeks Richard gave the young man a slight nudge.

“Haven’t been able to bounce her on my knee since she was 12, maybe you’ll have better luck” Richard quietly joked to Marcus, while Bianca hauled her fat ass along while pushing her belly out front oblivious to the conversation regarding her fat bottom going on behind her.

“Bianca, oh my goodness look at you your huge, Ay Dios mio chiquita your enormous!” Bianca’s mothered exclaimed with some shock as she herself waddled out of the kitchen.

“Thanks momma, your looking good yourself!” Bianca laughed while giving her rather fat bottomed mother a big hug and kiss on the cheek.

“And who is this handsome young man, is this the man you wore always telling me about?” Bianca’s mother beamed up at Marcus before introducing herself as Maria.

Upon seeing Maria Marcus instantly knew where Bianca’s bottom heavy figure came from, be it from the past on genes or the good cooking he smelt from the kitchen.

Nevertheless Maria’s roughly 200 pound 5 foot 4 figure paled in comparison to Bianca’s magnificently stuffed and overweight curves.

Standing in the kitchen whilst making small talk and catching up Bianca’s feet soon began to throb under her weight, something her tiny feet wore not used to supporting for long periods of time.

Just then Bianca’s sisters waltzed in each vamped up in tight skinny jeans and mid riff revealing tank tops.

Marcus was taken back slightly as the three statuesque Latino girls walked past him into the kitchen, after meeting Maria he had expected similar curves on Bianca’s sisters, unfortunately it looked like these girls took after their father.

Ranging in height from 5 foot 7 to 5 foot 10 each girl weighed no more then 120 pounds max. Clad heavily in make up and perfume they hugged their baby sister who quickly introduced them to Marcus.

“Marcus this is Eva, Juanita and Olivia” Bianca smiled hoping Marcus had not taken offense at her sisters somewhat rude behavior.

“Oh my sis, what happened your fat as a pig!” Olivia shouted.

“Yeah sis, how much weight did you pack on since leaving home?” Juanita commented

“Might wanna try this new diet I just read about Bianca, it’s meant to work miracles.” Eva suggested smugly while placing a hand on her own flat exposed abs.

“Alright, alright girls lets all head to the dinning room for a nice family dinner,” Richard said finding it difficult to be heard over his daughters loud mouthed babbling.

Seated around the table the family enjoyed the well prepared feast Maria had cooked whilst full of questions for Marcus and Bianca.

Just before dessert was served Marcus made an announcement as to their engagement. Both Bianca’s parents wore ecstatic at the news whilst Bianca’s trio of sisters sat there with fake smiles and daggers in their eyes for their little sister's newly found happiness.

Having already attempted to restrain herself around her weight obsessed sisters at dinner and still not fully recovered from her steak feast, Bianca however couldn’t say no to her mother’s apple pie.

“No thanks Mom, I’m watching my waistline some of us have to you know!” Olivia smiled.

“None for me either mom, I’m on a diet unlike some!” Juanita grinned as she shot her sister another evil glare.

“No thanks’ Mom I’m full, why don’t you give my slice to Bianca she’s eating for two remember!” Eva smugly announced to the entire table.

With a look of shock on their faces Bianca’s parents quickly questioned their daughter about this statement.

With a look of horror on her face Bianca quickly remembered confiding in her sister late one night shortly after John left her.

“um…well…you see…um…” Bianca mumbled not sure how to explain the situation to them.

Quickly steeping in Marcus decided to tell Bianca’s parents that he was the father and that the couple didn’t want to tell anyone until they got engaged and had wedding plans set in motion.

Somewhat baffled and confused as to why the couple did not tell them sooner, both Maria and Richard congratulated Marcus and Bianca with many hugs and kisses for the soon to be married parents.

“What a cow!” the trio of girls thought as they wore ignored by all.

*Chapter Twenty-two - THE FARMERS DAUGHTER*

Insisting that Bianca and her husband stay with them at the farm until the baby was born Maria and Richard wore overjoyed at the news when Marcus informed them that the wedding would be held before Bianca gave birth.

Over the next few weeks and months Bianca was treated to her mother’s country cooking and full attention. Not allowing her daughter to move around to much Bianca found herself almost permanently waited on hand and foot.

Naturally this sedentary lifestyle coupled with her mother’s home cooking which was always plentiful and her growing baby belly resulted in Bianca once again packing on some serious pounds.

Nearly 9 months pregnant with just a week to go before the wedding Bianca’s sisters couldn’t help but continuously make sly comments about her weight.

“So are you gonna start dieting once the babies born or recon you’ll get even fatter, if that’s possible?” Eva questioned with a smirk.

“Are you having triplets or something, you’re the fattest pregnant lady I think I’ve ever seen sis” Juanita commented.

“I cant believe you’ve already altered your wedding dress like 3 times, don’t you think you better slow down, don’t want to pop out of the dress next week when you waddle down the isle” Olivia mocked.

“How much do you weigh anyway, they say expecting mothers are only meant to gain between like 40 &#8211; 50 pounds at most depending on how fat they wore to start with, I think you’ve filled more then your quota sis” the three girls teased.

“Let’s weigh her in, come on sis lets see how much pork your pushing” Olivia shouted before heading of to the bathroom with her sisters.

Having not stepped onto the scales since arriving at her parent’s house some 4 months ago Bianca was intrigued to say the least, first however she would need to make an attempt at standing up, something which was proving more and more difficult as of late.

Shuffling her bottom to the edge of the sofa seat Bianca swayed her hips whilst rocking back and forth in an attempt to gather some momentum. Falling back onto her cushy ass and feeling her fat spread beneath her each time.

With one last giant heave she was able to rise to her feet, holding her back for support while pushing her monstrous gut into the air like a Himalayan mountain while balancing her fat engorged cream jugs on top her chest.

It was so much effort for Bianca that by the time she had managed to struggle to her feet she was puffed and panting from the effort.

Luckily once fully upright her hugely broad child baring hips easily carried her fat encased pregnant belly as she waddled breathlessly down the narrow corridor.

Trying to catch up to her sisters who could be heard throughout the house with their antics, Bianca noted with some disbelief that her hips had spread far enough for them to now press fully into the walls of the tiny hallway.

“Come on sis, what took you so long, we fetched a measuring tape while we waited, we have a little bet going” Olivia giggled as her sisters laughed in tune.

Grabbing the tape measure form her sister, Eva proceeded to measure Bianca’s figure.

“Lets see now bust…and under…hmmm, holy milk cow sis, your boobs are enormous... if I figured this right, you’re a 36M Cup…if that even exists!” Eva said with some shock whilst looking down at her own concave chest and meager 30A cup boobs.

“HAHA that’s going to be one well fed baby, man these puppies are heavy, Olivia fetch the kitchen scales, I want to see what these udders weigh!” Juanita mocked whilst hefting one of her sisters milk engorged kegs.

Returning shortly from the kitchen with scales in hand, Olivia placed the scales on the bathroom vanity whilst awaiting her sister cooperation.

Once again intrigued to see the results Bianca placed her fleshy right boob on the tiny scales.

For once Bianca’s 5 foot 3 statue was of benefit as she didn’t have far to bend, which was lucky as her heavy belly already taxed her tiny back muscles.

“Come on sis, get it all on” Olivia laughed while prodding and pushing Bianca’s side boob spillage onto the already overloaded scales.

“Oh man…your right tit weighs like 23 pounds, that’s huge” Eva giggled as Bianca stood there in shock.

Hefting her left bosom onto the scales Bianca knew the reading would be slightly higher as it was her larger breast.

“How can you even carry these back breakers, 25 pounds of tit meat here sis…that’s like nearly 50 pounds of boobage total” Eva shouted unable to comprehend her sister’s bowling ball like size.

“OH MY WORD BINCA, you must be hauling like 5 or 10 Liters of milk in each breast if that’s even possible” Juanita laughed while poking a slender finger into her sister bosom.

Naturally all this poking and prodding resulted in Bianca’s tightly packed milk filled breast’s to leak, creamy white milk spilling all over the bathroom vanity much to the amusement of Bianca’s sisters and her embarrassment. 

“Man these whoppers could feed all of Africa” Olivia laughed.

“Man sis you’re bigger then all use girls combined, in fact all our boobs together wouldn’t even fill one of your cups let alone half” Eva muttered.

“Talk about not fair, recon when momma handed on the boobage genes you must have got up early and lined up twice…” Juanita ogled before grabbing a towel and cleaning up the excess milk.

“Now do her ass, I bet its over 80 inches” Olivia giggled as she marveled at her sister massive size.

“It can’t be, no way…” Eva stuttered.

“How much, how much, come on stop stalling I want to know if I won the bet” Olivia giggled.

“84 inches of ass…it’s impossible!” Eva said as she backed away.

“84 inches Christ Bianca, your butt’s bigger then our entire bum’s combined” Juanita laughed before giving her sister’s fat rump a hard slap on the cheek.

“What’s our little sis weighing in at anyway?” Olivia gushed still shocked at hearing Bianca’s phenomenal dimensions.

“I bet she weighs more then all of us combined” Eva laughed whilst placing her delicate slender hand on Bianca’s now fully pumped up baby belly.

“Wonder how much this sucker weighs?” Eva questioned before taking the bathroom scales and placing them on the vanity.

With the help of her sisters Bianca hefted her protruding ball belly onto the scales, as she waited for the girls to announce the results Bianca sighed with relief while arching her back as the bathroom vanity momentarily relieved her of the burdensome task of carrying such a load.

“Man oh man, how can you even stand with such a weight, 102 pounds of belly. Thank god you’ve got these massive child bearing hips to help accommodate this load” Olivia giggled while placing a hand on her sisters vanity mounted gut.

“How you avoided getting any serious stretch marks or cellulite at your size is beyond me sis” Juanita said whilst Bianca stood there and smiled thinking of all the late night full body oil massages Marcus still treated her to.

“I cant believe your actually pushing 150 pound load out front, you need to be thankful for your massive 84 inch ass or you’d topple over sis” Eva laughed as she examined her sister fat body inch by inch.

Placing the scales back on the floor and huddling in a group while holding each others skinny waists the trio of girls stepped onto the large bathroom scales simultaneously.

“334 pounds, combined…recon she’s fatter then that?” Eva laughed to her sisters before stepping off.

Knowing well and truly that she was far in excess of 334 pounds Bianca stepped on, nervous with anticipation as to how much over.

“And what’s it say sis?” Olivia chimed in as she heard the scale groan under Bianca’s full load.

“Um…well, I can’t quite see over my belly…little help!” Bianca giggled nervously to her sisters.

Sticking her head under Bianca’s protruding 102 pound gut Eva quickly got a reading.

“You guys won’t believe it, it can’t be… she’s actually clocking in at 448 pounds…that’s like 110 pounds more then all of us combined” Eva stuttered, mindful to remove her head from the vast shadow Bianca’s titanic 150 plus pound belly and boob heavy load created.

Bianca’s eyes glazed over at her sisters weighty announcement, while placing both hands on her gut and letting out an audible moan.

With a gentle knock on the door Marcus popped his head in.

“Sorry to disturb you ladies, Bianca you ready for that massage?” he questioned as he watched his 400 plus pound beauty step from the relived bathroom scales.

Pushing her fat belly and thunderous ass past her sisters, Olivia, Eva and Juanita could only watch with amazement as Marcus placed his hand on Bianca’s right butt cheek and gave it a meaty squeeze.

Equipped with an assortment of anti cellulite lotion, a large empty jug and breast pump in hand Marcus closed the bedroom door while smiling at the three sisters.

*Chapter Twenty-Three - THE MINISTER AND THE MILK*

With only a few days to go before the wedding Marcus’s parents had flown in to meet their future daughter in law. Knowing of their son's preference for plump girls yet not quite approving both his mother and father wore shocked when they first saw Bianca.

Sitting at the dinning room table and gently rubbing circles on her exposed beach ball sized gut, the fact that Bianca had just finished another of her mother’s lunches didn’t help, her naked belly mounted into the air whilst Bianca sat back and groaned at her decadent fullness.

Using the excuse of “her delicate condition” to stay seated rather then struggle to stand Bianca shook both Marcus’s parent’s hands mindful of the fact that her tightly constricting 34 Double J Cup bra which she had not yet been able to upgrade to the much needed larger 36M cup size was causing her milk filled bosoms to leak under the pressure.

“Oops, sorry about that…seems to be happening more and more lately…better go change my top and try to relieve some pressure from my breasts!” Bianca said in an apologetic tone.

“Little help honey,” she smiled as she stretched out her Christmas ham sized arm to Marcus.

Straining with the effort it took to help lift his now 450 pound wife from her seated position Marcus had to hold his own back for support.

“I won’t be long…puff…puff…just got to milk these puppies, they just seem to keep filling up with milk faster and faster these days” Bianca blushed as she made her way past Marcus’s staring mother and father.

As the day of the wedding arrived Bianca was only days away from giving birth. Nervous and excited at the same time she managed to squeeze into her flowing white wedding gown with the help of her mother, three sisters and soon to be mother in law.

Naturally it was quite a spectacle as the group of women attempted to help Bianca get dressed in her gorgeous flowing gown. Unfortunately for Bianca’s mother in law and her three sisters they wore thanked with the occasional and accidental bop to the head from Bianca’s weighty ass, broad hips and wrecking ball sized belly as they clamored around the bride to be.

With the music playing and the guests waiting, Bianca appeared next to her father, dressed in a flowing white gown which made the fat princess look like a giant white marshmallow while waddling down the isle.

As she passed the rows of invited guests each individual was greeted with a full view of the bride’s overly ample bottom and wide hips swaying side to side like a ship out at sea.

Her belly surged several feet in front of her as her overly fat milk filled boobs rested on her gut for additional support. As Bianca made her way down the aisle she could feel the milk in her breasts slosh about as the pressure inside them once again began to mount.

Marcus was in heaven and couldn’t believe this day had finally arrived, his beautiful BBW goddess was about to become his wife now and forever.

As the sermon begun Bianca along with everyone else at the wedding soon began to notice the minister’s obvious and growing dilemma.

Bianca’s low cut wedding dress and overly ample rapidly filling milk jugs, had caused the minster to become somewhat hot and bothered as he watched them bounce and jiggle their way down the isle, almost falling out of Bianca’s overly confined white dress.

Beginning to sweat whilst desperately trying to avoid eye contact with the creamy and boobalicious melons presented before him, he attempted to complete the sermon without disaster. Luckily apart from some giggles in the crowd and an obvious smirk from Bianca the poor minister struggled his way through.

Placing the ring on his fat wife’s chubby hand and kissing her passionately Bianca and Marcus wore married much to the delight of everyone there.


----------



## zxc098

About 80% finished now, just a few more chapters and then the big finale.

Its going to be great, cant say to much but all you big booty lovers are going to like it I'm sure ^_^

Personally I cant wait to finish this so I can read the entire peace in one go, that way it will give the best picture.


----------



## GordoNegro

Best story I have read in a long time, I cant wait for the final chapters and ending.


----------



## zxc098

working on it, will post some more tonight.

Just read some of the things Britt Reid edited for me, like naughty words that I wasn't supposed to use or forgot to edit out.

HAHA its funny now, he used the word "dame" instead of... well i cant say that word !!!

To Funny


----------



## Britt Reid

You mean substituting "dame" for "d--- b----?" Yep, creativity is used at times.

If you look closely you'll notice a number of misused homonyms and other small typos were cleared up as well. 

I thought about changing your "to funny" to "too funny", but decided that was too picky and restrained myself.


----------



## zxc098

HAHA appreciate it, and yes I saw that (to funny- too funny) the other day as well, oh well.

Thank you also for adding chapter numbers that will make it easier for people to read.


----------



## mdy73

So very nice story, nice to read so i hope for some next chapters...


----------



## zxc098

Thanks for the compliments, motivates me to write more.

Next few chapters should be posted in a few hours so check back soon


----------



## zxc098

*Chapter Twenty-Four - THE BABY MAKING MACHINE*

Heading to the Bahamas, for a well deserved honeymoon a few months after baby Lucas was born Bianca was relieved to have lost her heavy baby belly and a good 20 pounds, brining her to a still very fat and full 430 pound mommy.

Without the baby belly Bianca’s doughy pot belly wobbled and undulated as it hung over her bikini briefs on the beach. Her titanic 36M cup boobs were still swollen with milk and in danger of spilling out of her tiny bikini top as she made her way through the resort.

Lying in the sun near a tropical lagoon did her good as the long winter months had somewhat reduced her once golden tan. As the stunning beauty sunbathed people would stop and stare as she lay on her stomach with an unclasped bra, Marcus rubbing sun tan lotion all over her phenomenal curves.

Bianca’s 84 inch ass had become so big that even the largest of bikini briefs found it impossible to contain her enormous buttocks. With a naughty hand Marcus tugged on his wife’s already butt cheek swallowed panties to ensure any remaining material disappeared before he began spreading a thick layer of tanning lotion on the mountain of wobbling jelly before him.

By the time the married couple returned from their honeymoon to pick up baby Lucas from Bianca’s parents, Marcus had managed to pamper and plumpen his new wife with an additional 12 Bahamas momma pounds, bringing his waddling and puffed BBW wife to a total of 442 post pregnancy pork pounds.

Naturally as it is with young married couples Marcus couldn’t keep his hands of Bianca all throughout their honeymoon, resulting in another pregnancy upon their return.

“Again!!” Marcus exclaimed with joy as Bianca broke the news.

“Yeah just came from the doctor, she says I should take it easy” Bianca smiled while adjusting the straps of her breast heavy bra.

With baby Lucas keeping her busy and Marcus returning to work at the hospital time quickly flew by, brining more surprising news as Bianca returned from the Dr. one rainy afternoon.

“What’s wrong dear, everything alright, you look pale?” Marcus fretted as a ghost white Bianca waddled into the apartment and plonked herself down heavily on the nearest sofa which creaked audibly in protest under the fat Latinos weight.

“I just came from another visit to the doctor…don’t know how to tell you this but…I’m really, really pregnant…” Bianca stammered.

“Really… really...pregnant? What’s that mean…” Marcus questioned while thinking about his wife’s statement for a moment.

“TWINS?” he said jumping up from his seat next to Bianca.

“Not quite!!” she replied with a worried smile while examining her spherical round gut and picturing how immensely large it would soon become.

“Don’t tell me… are you having me on, is it triplets!!!” Marcus said a lump forming in his throat.

Bianca just looked up into her husband’s eyes with an acknowledging smile as she placed a chubby hand on her marshmallow like stomach, knowing well it would soon be inflated once again into a fat balloon, full and heavy.

Falling back onto the sofa cushions to rest, Bianca’s fat filled boobs smothered her face as Marcus got on the phone and broke the good news to both his parents and Bianca’s.

As the weeks rolled on Bianca’s belly once again began to surge forth as she waddled slowly around the house, feeling its weight rub against her meaty thick thighs.

“I cant believe I’m this pregnant, I’m going to end up even bigger then last time… at least I have the hips to carry it” she smiled while rubbing her chubby hands across her meaty butt cheeks and heading towards the sofa for another of Marcus’s meals.

“Oh boy, I’m so stuffed…puff… that was a great meal…puff” Bianca moaned from the sofa before attempting to stand up and fetch a glass of water.

“Bianca, sweetie what are you doing, let me get that for you. Remember what the doctor said, you need your rest” Marcus quickly announced as he caught his wife attempting to stand just in the nick of time.

Little did Bianca realize but Marcus had picked up a few tricks from her mother, ensuring that the once again pregnant princess stayed either in bed or spread fat on the sofa.

Each day Bianca was greeted with a fully loaded calorie laden breakfast in bed with all the trimmings before either shifting to the living room with the help of Marcus or remaining in bed.

Either way snacks in between with a greasy lunch to follow was always on the menu. 

With Marcus at work Bianca would lay about all day rubbing her growing belly while munching down on whatever Marcus had prepared for her that morning.

During his breaks Marcus would rush home and see to it that Bianca wanted for nothing, ensuring she remained on the sofa surrounded by goodies.

On the weekends Marcus would head down to the local bakery and return with boxes of Vanilla cookies with sprinkles, chocolate mud cake, cinnamon rolls, fresh Danish, apple pie, cheery pie, apricot pie, muffins, cup cakes, scones, sausage rolls, mince pies, quiche, doughnuts and every baked good Bianca was willing to devoir.

For dinner Marcus would cook large portions of mashed potatoes with butter, pork chops, macaroni with extra cheese, fresh bread, garlic rolls, fried chicken, lashings of gravy, sour cream, cheeseburgers, hot dogs, pizza or whatever Bianca’s loving heart desired.

Sitting nervously in the waiting room of the doctor’s office, Bianca knew she would get a scolding from her doctor as she had already warned her several times before to ease up on her binge eating escapades.

“Bianca, Dr. Stone will see you now!” the pretty young nurse at reception called with a look of disgust on her face as the heavily fattened sow attempted to push her load into the air.

Sweating and panting with the effort of standing coupled with the short waddle down the corridor Bianca entered her doctor’s office, quickly collapsing into the tiny chair next to the doctor’s desk.

As doctor Stone entered the room Bianca could sense she was clearly not impressed.

At 5 foot 11 with curly blonde hair, Doctor Stone was not what you would expect.

Wearing a short grey pencil skirt that clearly showed how toned and muscled her little ass was along with a tight red turtle neck she sat down at her desk and crossed her long tanned legs in front of Bianca.

“Bianca…what have you done to yourself, well I can clearly see you haven’t been following my instructions have you?” Dr. Stone muttered with a raised eyebrow whilst writing furiously on her note pad.

Still sweating from her brief waddle Bianca nervously looked down at the floor.

Although on the wrong side of 40 Dr. Stone was still a very pretty lady and it was obvious that the health conscious fitness nut did everything she should could do preserve her once youthful looks.

With her red turtle neck stretched out even further then a few months prior it was obvious to Bianca that Dr. Stone had just gotten another boob job to go with her recently found indulgence for Botox treatments.

“Hop on the scales Bianca, I need to take another reading!” Dr Stone ordered whilst looking at the blob of fat sitting before her with a cynical smile.

Arching her back with one hand whilst the other supported her massive ball belly Bianca attempted to push her heavy load into the air once more.

Dreading the exercise of standing, she eventually made her way over to the scales with a puff while noting the obviously unimpressed stare of her Doctor.

“Lets see now, your 6 months pregnant…not that anyone could tell… weight…unbelievable you clearly didn’t take anything onboard at our last consultation, I hope your happy with yourself missy your clocking in at 522 pounds, what have you to say for yourself?” Dr. Stone ranted.

“Well…I um…I am having quadruplets I guess… maybe?” Bianca stammered before being interrupted by her doctor.

“Triplets aren’t the reason you’ve gained 87 pounds within 6 months Bianca, you’re simply eating far too much without any exercise and simply gaining too much weight.” Dr Stone scolded as she looked down at Bianca who was still standing on the scales.

“Quite frankly missy you’re lucky that in previous years most of the weight has obviously settled in your backside, otherwise I don’t know how you would carry that belly, but that’s beside the point,” Dr. Stone continued.

“Even when pregnant with triplets your average women shouldn’t exceed a weight gain of say 60 pounds, a woman of your already considerable girth can do with even less but it seems you’ve already packed on 80 plus pounds,” Dr. Stone continued her lecture while pointing to a chart on the wall.

“I recommend you seriously watch your calorie intake during the remaining term while starting on this low level cardio routine, I expect you to do better, understood!” Dr Stone said in a stern voice before sending the sweat drenched and puffed piglet on her way.

*Chapter Twenty-Five - THE SOFA BECKONS*

Upon returning home from the doctor’s office Bianca was quickly ushered to the sofa by Marcus who insisted he give her a foot rub while she munched on a bag of frosted doughnuts.

“Marcus please…munch…puff…I really think…puff…munch…I need to slow down a little, look at me I can hardly stand!” Bianca breathed between bites.

“Don’t worry my sweet, that’s what I’m here for remember, anything you need just ask. I wouldn’t want my delicate little buttercup to exhort any unneeded effort, not in your condition anyway” Marcus cooed in Bianca’s ear while she ate.

“Oh but Marcus…munch, munch…the doctor told me I had to do…munch puff… at least a few minutes of light cardio each day…munch!” Bianca pouted before liking her chubby fingers clean of any remaining sugar.

“Well if that’s what she said, just be mindful not to burn too many precious calories, remember you are now eating for 4 people!” Marcus smiled as he rubbed Bianca’s beach ball sized pot with glee.

The next day while Marcus was at work Bianca eventually found the motivation to get up from the sofa and attempt some light exercise.

Rummaging in her closet to find the largest pair of track pants she could, Bianca attempted so squeeze her enormous proportions into the obviously too small pants.

Jiggling and wobbling with every motion she made Bianca eventually got the overly taxed stretchy pants over her truly tree trunk sized thighs.

Pulling the waistband with all her might so as to accommodate the material around her elephantine butt Bianca was puffed with the effort.

Unable to accommodate her belly Bianca was forced to let her round gut hang over the waistband while stretching an extremely tight XXXL t-shirt over its expanse.

Waddling out the door with a good portion of her bellies underside exposed she made her way towards the stairs.

Holding onto the rusty railing while slowing bouncing her way down, Bianca could hear the old stair case creak and groan in protest with every step she took.

Already sweating and puffed from the effort of going down the stairs Bianca rested for a moment before waddling off down the road.

Although moving very slowly every inch of Bianca’s over fed weakening fat filled body wobbled and jiggled with each stride.

After only 100 meters she could already feel the sweat beading from her forehead whilst pooling between her overly ample bosoms.

Her thighs soon began to burn from the exercise while chaffing red between the creamy soft skin. Her breasts although heavily brassiered swung pendulously back and forth while bumping into her rapidly forming double chin more then a few times.

Eventually Bianca reached the park where she soon found the nearest bench and collapsed in a fat, sweating heap.

Having rested so far more then she had exercised Bianca eventually struggled back to her feet and attempted to do a few mild stretches.

With her overly wobbly pork chop arms extended she attempted a moderate stretch.

What a sight to behold for any passer by. Bianca’s full moon spread further and further in a seemingly endless expanse as she lightly bent and stretched.

Upon looking at her titanic rear one could only imagine how large her hips could spread if this fat lady was actually able to bend further and touch her toes.

Without warning Bianca could suddenly hear a load RRIIPPPP…POP!!

Feeling the cool wind blow against her exposed fleshy rear end, Bianca soon confirmed the worst, she had blown the seat of her track pants.

With her fat bottom partially revealed to all members of the public Bianca did her best to quickly waddle back to the apartment.

By the time Bianca made it back she was a mess, drenched in sweat whilst gasping for air the fat beauty now had the impossible chore of climbing the stairs ahead.

By the time she reached the first landing she had to stop to rest once more, placing a hand on her exposed belly while feeling the sweat dripping from her gut to the floor.

Holding onto the railing once more she lifted a heavy thigh as best she could whilst beginning her climb once again, except this time there wore other people behind her.

Having reached 5:30 pm the evening rush had begun and people wore headed home, none of which wore expecting to be greeted by such an obviously overweight and unfit sow slowly struggling up the stairs.

Unfortunately for all due to Bianca’s tank sized ass they wore unable to pass. 

Even worse was the fat spillage that greeted them from Bianca’s blown pants clearly on full display for each and every apartment dweller while its owner swayed her hips form side to side.

With some serious effort and a fair amount of time Bianca eventually made it to her floor, much to the delight of the other stairwell users.

Waddling into her apartment she collapsed onto the sofa. Body aching, skin burning and chaffed the plump pampered princess vowed to never exert herself like this again.

*Chapter Twenty-Six- THE IDEA*

Over the next three months Bianca did nothing other then laze around on the sofa while stuffing herself silly, packing on more and more weight each day while growing significantly weaker and softer due to her sedentary sofa confined lifestyle.

Marcus on the other hand whilst ecstatic that his sexy fat wife was gorging herself none stop, did begin to worry about the mounting bill payments.

With only his job as an intern at the local hospital to pay for the rent, power, water, baby Lucas and most of all Bianca’s enormous food bill he began to panic, knowing well that once more children wore added to the family the couple would soon run out of money.

“What’s wrong Marcus, you look stressed, come to bed honey” Bianca called whilst spread out on more then her fair share of the king sized bed.

“It’s nothing, just a few bills to pay is all,” he replied not wanting to upset his pregnant wife.

Climbing into bed with Bianca, Marcus looked absolutely tiny next to his enormously fat wife whose belly rose into the air under the blanket like Mount Everest.

Feeling her mattress sized ass fat squish into his own bony thigh Marcus couldn’t help himself and grabbed Bianca by her chubby arms in an attempt to pull her closer.

Naturally this wasn’t quite so easy without Bianca's co-operation.

Sensing what her husband wanted Bianca rolled onto her side with some struggle, allowing her heavy fat engorged ball belly to rest on his chest while pressing her big milk filled boobs into his head, Marcus was in heaven as he fell asleep.

Like most mornings Bianca awoke to the smell of bacon and the unfortunate reality that the bed was once again drenched in milk due to her overly full breasts leaking throughout the night.

Heading to the bathroom with a puff to clean herself up Bianca stepped on the scales curious to see what the damage was with only days before delivery.

“Marcus…Marcus… can you come here for a moment, I need a little help!” Bianca called as she struggled to see over her big boobs and surging pregnant balloon.

“Yes my sweet…” Marcus replied as he entered the bathroom only to find his milk drenched wife standing on the scales with a sheepish look in her eye.

Sticking his head under his wife’s shadow casting belly Marcus gleefully announced the results.

“Congratulations sweetheart, you’ve just reached another milestone, and this is a big one… 577 pounds, that’s well over a quarter ton. To bad we didn’t check more often, we might have been able to witness the scales clocking over like when you hit 300, remember that night!” Marcus grinned with a horney look whilst wrapping his arms around his wife from behind and pressing his groin into her voluminous behind.

“Not now, I need to shower” Bianca smiled as she swatted away his groping hands.

Waddling over to the shower box Bianca pushed her fat ass through the tiny glass doors. 

Luckily for Bianca her fully obese frame took up every inch of the shower box these days, allowing no room for her eager husband to join her.

Not wanting to disappoint her hubby however she did allow him to stay while she showered, giving Marcus a first hand treat to her billowing fat curves as they pushed against the glass while she soaped her butter soft flesh.

“What a show!” Marcus thought as he watched his wife with utter contentment, almost forgetting for a moment the hefty power bill that he had just received that morning.

Later that afternoon as Bianca waddled heavily into the living room to once again relax on the sofa, the worst accident imaginable suddenly happened.

Baby Lucas who Marcus had just momentarily sat down in the living room had made his way towards his lumbering mother. Unable to see Lucas due to her enormous proportions Bianca tripped over the infant.

Luckily for all Marcus only a few feet away was able to grab hold of his wife’s meaty hips from behind before she toppled in the wrong direction.

_WWHOOMMPPPCRASSHHH!!!_

With a combined weight exceeding 700 pounds Bianca had managed to annihilate the sofa with her and Marcus's weight, causing her husband to bare the brunt of her weighty physique.

With disaster averted and baby Lucas unharmed Bianca sat in her husbands crushed lap smack in the middle of the sofa, which was now broken in two.

Later that evening while the couple lay in bed Marcus began to think about the days many events and different situations Bianca’s massively sexy and overweight body had caused him to witness.

Thinking back to the days when he would regularly subscribe to an assortment of BBW websites, before finding his own personal goddess, Marcus had an idea.

The next day whilst Bianca ate breakfast in bed, Marcus shared his thoughts with his quarter ton wife.

“You want me to do what, become a BBW model?” Bianca exclaimed while finishing the remaining slices of bacon.

“Yeah, why not?…you're so beautiful and sexy why not share that with the world, other women model with pride and they aren’t even half as gorgeous as you,” Marcus whispered while kissing Bianca’s full fattened breakfast pot.

“Have a think about it sweetheart, no rush but I think it would be a great experience for us to try and who knows it might help us cover the monthly food bill,” Marcus quipped before removing the try from Bianca’s side table and heading towards the kitchen.

Rolling onto her side with some effort Bianca jostled her fat wobbly body into position, feeling her massive shelf like ass engulf her size 36 black panties.

Using her creamy fat filled pork chop ham arm like an overstuffed feathery pillow to support her head, while placing her other chubby hand on her globular baby butter ball belly, Bianca began to contemplate the idea.

_“Maybe I should try modeling, but what if people laugh at me or someone who I know sees me, like Kirstin or those snobby girls at the burger bar.”_ She worried.

_“Although who cares what other people think Marcus says I’m beautiful and I have noticed other men like the way I look on more then one occasion, but what if it doesn’t work I don’t want to embarrass myself, what if mum and dad find out what would they say!”_ Bianca thought as she lay in bed thinking about her future and the many doubts regarding her past experiences both good and bad.

Within the next few days Bianca gave birth to three healthy baby boys much to the delight of Marcus and the entire family.

“All boys, hmm looks like we might need to try for a girl next time!” Marcus said with a cheeky smile as he visited Bianca in the hospital.

“Yeah right buddy, that’s enough babies for a while, I don’t think I could cope with another pregnancy anytime soon, let alone carry the weight!” Bianca blurted out with a stressed look in her eye as she defensively placed both hands on her still swollen balloon.

*Chapter Twenty-Seven - THE START OF SOMETHING NEW*

Within six months of giving birth Bianca had managed to lose 40 pounds worth of baby belly along with an additional 37 cushy pounds of added mommy weight due to resuming a far less sedentary lifestyle now that she had 4 infants to look after.

With the majority of weight disappearing from around her belly Bianca’s now nearly 90 inch ass looked even bigger.

Unfortunately for Bianca her boobs that had been swollen with milk for over 2 years now didn’t lose an ounce, if anything her milk factory grew even bigger as she was now almost constantly breast feeding.

Waddling into Doctor Stones practice with far more confidence due to her impressive weight loss Bianca felt good about today’s appointment.

In typical manner however Dr. Stone soon dismissed any semblance of achievement that Bianca felt about her weight, ordering her immediately to get on the scales for an updated reading once more.

“Well at least you’ve managed to finally drop a few pounds; I was really getting worried there at one stage. I still can’t believe how big you managed to let yourself get. I don’t think I’ve ever seen anyone gain that much weight during a pregnancy even if it was triplets. I mean you packed on 135 pounds within 9 months, that’s more then twice the recommended 60 pounds I told you earlier about,” Dr. Stone pressed.

“If I didn’t know better I swear you dint even attempt to exercise, probably just sat on your lazy ass all day eating like most mothers do.” Doctor Stone continued whilst pointing a long bonny finger at Bianca.

“500 pounds exact Bianca, what have you to say for yourself, I certainly hope your not happy with that?” Dr. Stone almost shouted whilst standing next to a blood boiling Bianca.

“Listen here you skinny cow, I’ve just about had enough of you and your nonsense. I feel great and I know I look even better, so why don’t you take your exercise and diet scheme and shove it somewhere the sun don’t shine, good day Dr. Stone, and by the way everyone knows your tits are nasty and fake, unlike these!” Bianca shouted as she bent forward slightly and jiggled her monstrous milk bar into the stunned and envious doctor’s face before leaving.

Later that evening once the children had been put to bed, Bianca sat next to Marcus while the pair enjoyed a glass of wine in peace.

“You know Marcus I’ve been giving it some thought, lets do it!” Bianca smiled.

“Do what dear?” Marcus replied uncertain of what his wife was talking about.

“I want to give the modeling thing a go, I’ve thought about it and I realy want to do it, besides it could be fun,” Bianca announced.

The following weekend Bianca and Marcus headed to the annual BBW bash up state while leaving the kids with Bianca’s parents on the farm.

Upon arriving Marcus couldn’t believe his eyes. The conference centre was large and luxurious just like the women that attended.

Old, young, tall and short every manner of size was on offer. It was every chubby chasers dream upon entering.

Marcus saw fat girls, chubby bunnies, big cuties, plump princesses’ and obese goddesses all waddling and shuffling around the many different stalls at the event.

Single, double and triple belly hanging whoppers both smooth doughy or hanging with rolls. A plethora of plump Christmas ham sized wobbly arms, hippopotamus sized butts and maximum load bearing hips, with tree trunk sized thunderous thighs.

Cellulite, stretch marks, muffin tops and more pudgy rolls. Cankles and pot bellies, big breasts hanging and fat, double and triple chins covered with grease, wobbly, jiggly, waddling BBWS and SSBBWS it was a visual feast for any fat admirer’s eyes.

As Bianca made her way through the crowd she suddenly didn’t feel that fat anymore. 

Admittedly pushing 500 pounds made her one of the larger ladies there but certainly not the biggest by a long shot.

During the course of the weekend, Bianca and Marcus made many new friends some of which put them in touch with various website developers specializing in the promotion of BBW models.

On the final day of the convention Bianca and Marcus joined the other guests for a huge dinner feast followed by much partying and dancing afterwards.

Bianca looked brilliant in her custom made size 34 black cocktail dress similar in style to the one she had worn so many years ago when she first met Marcus on the dance floor.

With only one difference, she was now more confident and happy with her appearance then ever before.


----------



## zxc098

Still not finished more is on the way, building up to the big finally now, its going to be exciting I think. :bounce:

Outline has been roughly drafted but it will take me a few days to finish this, so please be patient.


----------



## mdy73

Nice, i look forward and thank you for this wonderful story so far.


----------



## Giraffes?Giraffes!

Holy crap. That's how it's done. 

We haven't had a good barnburner like that in a while here. Bravo.


----------



## zxc098

Thanks for the compliments, best is yet to come 

Was worried it was getting to long there for a while but people seem to like it.

Will try and do the final few chapters this week and post it.

Got other stories in my head that I want to get started on and a bunch of unfinished stuff that I should also complete and then post.


----------



## Pinkbelly

absolutely stunning, one of the best things i've read on here, i'm very impressed


----------



## zxc098

thanks, I have outlined the last few chapters just haven't gotten the motivation to finish writing them.

At the moment I have started a concept for another story which will not be anywhere as long as this but still a good read I hope.

This will be finished however so dont anyone worry.


----------



## Coop

This Dr.Stone....seems to be a recurring character in your stories. Might it be time that SHE be the one who packs on the pounds in a future story? Dr.Stone is a she right?


----------



## zxc098

Yes Dr. stone is a she. Thought that was obvious.

And yes I have already written several chapters where Ms Stone the new gym teacher at a local high school is fattened by her students, co-workers and various other people, much to her embarrassment.

Its only about 30% done so not really ready to post it yet, and I also need to re-write a few things so that I dont go against the Dimensions Library rules.

Wouldn't want to get banned now 

First I need to finish the Tank Ass story line and another story that i have just started.

So Ms Stone will need to wait before i get revenge on her :eat1: :eat1: :eat1:


----------



## Giraffes?Giraffes!

And lo, it would come to pass that the Stories Forum would be granted unto them a savior, and his name would be zxc098.


----------



## owengerrard

This is a great story, thanks for writting it and am looking forward to more. Also would any of you budding artist be able to draw some pics of this lovely woman


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

Wow, one of the best stories I've read on here in a long time. I was on the edge of my seat the whole time reading each word, and can't weight for the finale.

Mr. Jigglesworth:bow:


----------



## zxc098

Thanks for the great compliments I am really happy that people like this so much.

I will be posting the final few chapters in the next day or so I promise, been real busy with work all of a sudden, so haven't been able to find the time to write.

Most of it is written but I want to post the entire ending in one go rather then drip feeding people.

Thanks for your patience everyone.


----------



## brain leech

Drip feeding is ok just as long as it doesn't stop


----------



## zxc098

*THE WEBSITE
*
Within in a few months Bianca with the help of Marcus and some designers was able to launch her website and establish a small yet dedicated following that quickly grew.

“Welcome to Tank Ass, the biggest bubble butt on the net. Any less then 90 inches is small” it read whilst showing various shots of Bianca in different scenarios and naughty poses that best showed off her tremendous curves.

The main page was tasteful and classy, with a hint of cheekiness. Bianca’s stats wore given as “5’3 plumper with 500 plus cuddly pounds of fattening fun. Enjoy being smothered with BBW Bianca’s 38 P cup boobs or 90 inches of ass”

The member’s page offered before and after comparisons showing how the gorgeous beauties figure had blossomed over the last five years from a very bottom heavy yet delicate soft figure up top, into an even bottom heavier top heavy pregnant sow.

Bianca at her tiniest was shown wearing naughty apple bottom jeans whilst touching her toes with her 26-24-58 inch curves at 197 pounds.

A string bikini clad Bianca was shown on the beach with her 32-28-66 inch knockout curves and 223 pounds of beach babe fun.

Next a more noticeable difference as Bianca hit the 300 pound mark, shown standing on the bathroom scales with a tray of chocolates in hand.

428 pounds followed soon after as Bianca was shown with her huge baby belly encased in rolls of fat hanging out of her too tight sweat pants as she puffed and panted for air.

At her biggest Bianca was shown squeezed into her tiny shower box with all 577 mommy pounds, whilst rubbing her engorged hanging gut with soapy suds.

Most popular were Biancas ass comparison pictures and stats “46, 58, 66, 72, 78, 84, 86, 90 inches” it read whilst offering members an insight into Bianca’s size progression since before, during and after college.

“Experience the Tank Ass phenomenon, from humble bootylicious curves to outrageously over the top seven and a half feet of ass!”

Not to be outdone Bianca’s boobs also weighed in for there share of attention as similar stats and pictures wore offered ranging from pre college boobies all the way to current milk factory juggernauts “26D, 26E, 26F, 28G, 32H, 34J, 36M, 38MM, 40 P!”

“She’s more then just a tank ass, check out Bianca’s boobs as they grow from firm, perky, young boobies into milk engorged fat filled mommy udders” the promo displayed whilst showing the most sumptuous pillowy, soft, cleavage.

Video’s were also on offer for members of Tank Ass, and as Bianca’s library grew so did her fan base.

Videos ranged from Bianca running up and down the stairs, working out, attempting to touch her toes, swimming, showering, getting dressed in outgrown old clothes, lunch time stuffing’s, monthly weigh ins and measuring clips. It was all on show and the members couldn’t get enough.

Marcus being lucky enough to participate in some of the videos was ecstatic that his wife had taken to the BBW modeling idea with such gusto.

The most unique feature of Tank Ass was the ability to book private feeding and stuffing sessions with Bianca.

“Want to help build my tank ass?” it read whilst showing Bianca in a tight black teddy looking over her soft shoulder with a pout and both hands on her buttocks.

“Want to lay claim to my newly added poundage?”

“Then book now, one hour feeding and stuffing sessions available you provide the food, Tank Ass will devour!”

“Want even more?”

“Then worship the goddess herself and book private one hour domination and or worship sessions with Tank Ass, you won’t regret it!”

Naturally both the feeding and worship domination sessions took off with a roar and the Tank Ass website membership soon grew in leaps and bounds.

Within a short time the BBW community was raving about this gorgeous young newcomer with her sumptuous curves and overfed physique.

Men and even some women would book appointments with Bianca and treat her to luxurious spas at hotels before commencing their hour long feeding, worship or domination sessions.

Although not to sure at first Bianca’s confidence soon grew as she found the vast majority of her clients wore genuinely nice people that enjoyed a bit of role play.

Charging some $500 per session and doing two and even three sessions a day 5 days a week Bianca and Marcus soon found their money worries to be a thing of the past.

Within a short time Bianca, Marcus and their 5 infant children moved into a spacious and warm 2 storey family home in the suburbs, something Bianca had never dreamed of being able to afford.

Marcus sold his beat up old mini and finally bought a large and luxurious Mercedes 500 CLK, perfect for accommodating his wife’s titanic ass when journeying up state to Bianca’s parent’s farm.

Life perfect and for a time it seemed like the couple had everything sorted.

*THE RETURN OF TED*

Late one night as Bianca replied to fan mail and updated her website with new photos, a familiar name popped up.

“Hi Bianca, its Ted here hope you remember me from college. I used to go out with your room mate Kirstin. Anyway I just wanted to see if I could book one of your feeding, stuffing, and worship domination sessions?”

“Kind Regards Ted, your biggest fan”

Thinking back with a coy smile at how nervous the young jock used to get when around her, Bianca quickly replied to Ted’s e-mail and set up a time and place.

Waddling into the hotel’s bar Bianca quickly spotted the tall and still muscular Ted.

“Oh, Jesus... Hi Bianca…oh my lord, you look amazing…it’s so great to see you again…all of you, I mean my God Bianca!” Ted stammered nervously as Bianca greeted her former room mate’s red faced boyfriend.

“Hay Ted long time no see, you certainly haven’t changed much…” Bianca grinned whilst admiring Ted’s bulging bicep and rock hard physique.

“Well…um sorry, please Bianca this way I have a fantastic suet booked for us overlooking the park and everything, please this way” Ted gestured as the pair headed towards the elevator.

Ted was clearly nervous and showed signs of sweating whilst walking slowly next to the puffed waddling Bianca.

Once inside Bianca soon realized that Ted was not exaggerating, as the size and sheer opulence of the grand suet showed. With spacious solid furniture, grandiose polished floors and ornaments it was the nicest hotel room Bianca had ever been in.

“Ted you really didn’t need to go to all this expense” Bianca gushed as she took of her jacket and revealed her sexy fat filled outfit.

“My lord Bianca what a body, I love the dress!” Ted gushed as he stared at Bianca’s form hugging ultra tight black cocktail dress which barely covered the underside of her enormous globular buns.

Feeling somewhat embarrassed for Ted, Bianca self consciously tugged on her ill fitting dress in order to cover the excess spillage of booty that her dress was unable to hide due to a lack in material.

“Please Bianca have a seat, or lie down which ever you prefer I took the liberty of ordering room service, not sure what you wanted to I kind of ordered a lot!” Ted smiled with a cheeky grin before rolling in a huge food mounted trolley, staked high with varying sumptuous treats.

“Why Ted, I don’t know if I can eat all that sweetie, but I’m sure you’ll help me. I am ever so hungry and since I’m such a fat little piggy I’m sure that with your help we can manage!” Bianca giggled whilst assuming her submissive role much to the obvious delight of Ted.

“First things first fatty, lets weigh you in. I want to see how much of a greedy piggy you really are!” Ted stumbled, eager but not yet comfortable in assuming his dominant feeder role.

As Ted placed a modern looking electronic scale onto the floor Bianca nervously stepped on, knowing well that her weight had recently sky rocketed due to her regular feeding sessions at the hands of her adoring members and fans.

“Five hundred and forty seven pounds” an electronic voice said with a menacing tone.

“Oh my 544 cushy pushy pounds I have really let myself go don’t you think Ted!” Bianca exclaimed whilst holding her balloon belly with both hands and giving it a shake.

“I think you look absolutely gorgeous, like a fat bottomed Goddess!” Ted gasped before realizing he was out of character.

“Feed me Ted!” Bianca said in a baby like voice.

Ted eagerly grabbed a bowl of extra double cheese nachos with mince and sour cream sauce.

Popping the chips into his willing fatty’s mouth and spooning the calorie rich sour cream into Bianca’s chubby lips Ted was beside himself.

Within minutes the dish was gone.

“Is that all you’ve got for your Queen little man?” Bianca taunted licking the sauce from around her mouth.

“Sorry Bianca I’ve never don’t this before I’m so nervous and excited. I can’t believe I’m actually feeding you it’s like a dream come true you have no idea” Ted blurted out whilst brining a buttery lobster roll dripping with mayonnaise towards Bianca’s chubby soft lips.

“mmm…munch….oh god Ted, that’s so good…mmm…don’t worry about it, try to enjoy it, I know I am…mmmm” Bianca reassured the admiring jock standing next to her with adoring eyes.

“I keep falling out of character…sorry, its um so hard when your so beautiful” Ted mumbled whilst catching the last bit of mayonnaise from around Bianca’s mouth and pushing it past her lips.

“mmm….oh Ted, don’t worry about staying in character, munch… just do whatever feels right sweetie, now shut up and feed me!” Bianca commanded.

Ted once again reached for the cart brining an onslaught of Mississippi mud pie towards Bianca.

Spoonful after spoonful Ted shoveled into Bianca’s greedy mouth untill even the fattening Queen herself began to waiver.

“Ooofff…Ted I think that’s enough now, I need to rest!” Bianca said noting the gleaming look in her feeder’s eye whilst staring at her bulging food baby.

“Nonsense fatty I know you’re still hungry!” Ted commanded whilst placing a hand on Bianca’s rounding food sack.

“Open wide tubby, I’m just getting started!” Ted smiled as he pushed a cheese steak sandwich into Bianca’s mouth.

Standing on the scales groaning as Ted pushed the last bite of the second cheese steak sandwich into Bianca, the electronic scales suddenly voiced its concerns over the moutning weight it was having to endure.

“WARNING! Five hundred and fifty pounds, weight limit Reached WARNING!”

“Oh dear, looks like I’ve put on a little weight” Bianca teased as she consumed the last bite and jiggled her hips.

“Five…five…five hundred…and…and…” Ted stammered before being interrupted by a smiling Bianca.

“Five hundred and fifty sumptuous cuddly pounds, and it’s all thanks to you!” Bianca teased whilst lifting her dress over her butt shelf and giving her booty a slap.

“What’s the matter stud, don’t tell me this if your first time taking a women to the quarter ton mark?” Bianca mocked whilst popping a chocolate éclair into her mouth.

“Congratulations Ted, you’ve added 6 sexy pounds of buttery soft curves to my already overloaded fat bottomed frame… want to help me explore my new curves and see if we can find where those added 6 pounds have gone?” Bianca tormented Ted who stood dumbfounded in front of his calorie goddess.

Leading Ted towards the bed Bianca took of her dress to reveal a sexy red lace teddy before plonking herself down on the groaning mattress.

Positioning herself on all fours Bianca looked up at Ted with a wicked smile as her belly and breasts sat on the mattress.

"Oppsie looks like I might need to go on a diet soon, what you do think am I too fat for you? Bianca grinned already knowing her admirers reply.

"No Goddess, please dont lose a pound, not a pound I beg not even an ounce... your perfect in fact you could do to gain a little more weight even!" Ted blushed.

"A little more weight goodness, oh my Ted how much is a little more then?" Bianca pouted whilst gyrating her hips and causing waves of fat to ripple across her body.

"um...I dont know...um like...maybe another 200 pounds!" Ted sheepishly said not sure if he had over shot the mark a little with his eagerness for Bianca's continued weight gain.

"Ted your a wild man, another 200 pounds of fat I couldn't possibly carry all that, not without your help!" Bianca moaned with emphasises.

"Anything my Queen" Ted stammered.

“Anything!... good boy come here then and worship my fat 550 pound ass little man, all 96 inches of it and tell me how much you want that booty!” Bianca teased with a raised eye brow.

“Yes Goddess” Ted replied clearly much more comfortable in the submissive role.

Ted quickly positioned himself behind Bianca’s hippopotamus sized behind and smothered himself between her fleshy orbs.

“mmmmm, Oh lord what a booty, you are so amazing my Goddess, please may I worship you some more my fat bottomed queen!” Ted spoke between muffled mouth full’s of fat.

“That’s right little man, you know you cant get enough of my gigantic round bubble butt” Bianca teased while shaking her hips and causing her butt to wobble and girate into Ted’s overwhelmed face.

“Please Goddess Bianca, please don’t stop, you’re so much women!” Ted replied in a euphoric manner.

“What’s that little man, I’m too much women for you. That’s right worship your Queens balloon butt like your life depended on it, rub my tree trunk thighs and bouldering hips” Bianca loved torturing men like Ted as it was completely different form her usuall role as the submissive fat girl, she felt empowered knowing that good looking men like Ted and Marcus amongst many other would pay good money to worship her crurvs in such a manner.

Grabbing hold of Bianca’s thighs and roughly kneading the fat Ted soon found how soft and fat they truly wore. Bianca’s thighs had literally grown to the size of a mature trees trunk with the difference that her skin was soft, pillowy and warm with supple jelly like pink flesh.

Reaching his arms as far as he could Ted was barely able to rub the buttery soft jelly like sides of Bianca’s billowing 96 inch ass and hips due to her sheer size and overwhelming mass of fat.

“You like that, see if you can hold on!” Bianca commanded as she began to gyrate and jiggle her hips furiously.

With cascading amounts of ocean like waves of fat Ted was unable to hold on for long as Bianca’s mountains ass pummeled him stupid.

“Poor baby, was my little ba-donk-donk bum bum to much for you to ride, come to mommy” she ordered grabbing hold of Ted’s flushed face and pushing it between her huge milk filled orbs, motor boating the stunned mans face with 60 pounds worth of boobage whilst feeling the liters of milk she was storing slosh about in her heavy balloons.

“I’m still hungry…puff… go fetch your Goddess…puff… something to eat slave!” Bianca breathed tired from the exertion of wobbling her hips in such a furious manner.

As she rolled onto her back felling her fat gut slosh about, Ted quickly complied and rolled the cart of food over to Bianca.

Reaching for a stack of pink frosting glazed doughnuts Ted quickly began to feed his Queen.

“You know Bianca, I have always fancied you and not just because your, well fat. Its just I never had the guts to dump Kirstin and ask you out instead. Then Marcus came along and it was too late anyway. I did however soon realize that I didn’t want some skinny bitch like Kirstin and a gorgeous BBW like yourself was what I really wanted” Ted honestly offered whilst feeding Bianca and rubbing her growing belly.

“Ooowwaarrgghhh Ted I’m so full, you’ve stuffed me like the pig I am. No wonder I’m so fat and overweight, why don’t we see if we can find those extra pounds you’ve added to me tonight” Bianca grinned as she attempted to stand from her bed ridden position.

With a stretched out arm Ted helped heft the fat filled queen back to a standing position watching with amazement as her body quivered and jiggled for several seconds before coming to a blob like rest.

Placing her plump hands behind her head to allow for maximum fat exposure of her meaty white pudding riddled arms, Bianca teased.

“Kiss my chubby arms Ted, you know you want to…I think one of the doughnuts might have landed there!”

Navigating his way around Bianca's robenesque body Ted wasn’t sure from which angle to best approach his Goddess.

If hre tried to kiss her hanging fat from behind Bianca’s enourmous ass would push him out of the way. If he attempted from the front her belly and boobs would push into his chest, it was a no win scenario.

“Why don’t you get on you knees a kiss my under belly, I think that’s where the Missisipai Mud pie pounds went!” Bianca teased once more before hefting her fat gut with both hands and letting it slap back onto her thighs.

“Yes Goddess, my God it’s so big and softer then I ever imagined possible!” Ted moaned as he passionately kissed Bianca’s belly button whilst rubbing both sides of her belly hang.

Waddleing back to the bed Bianca attempted to heft her meaty leg onto the bed so as to best show off her tremendious thighs.

“Help lift you’re queens obese thigh onto the bed little man, its too much effort for me alone” Bianca commanded as she watched Ted eagerly grab her swollen foot and help place it on the bed.

Standing on one leg whilst her other rested Bianca’s meaty thigh was on full display as it hung in all its glory before a stunned looking Ted.

“Worship it!” she commanded.

Full with gusto Ted began to kiss, lick and fondle Bianca’s enormously meaty thick thigh whilst rubbing kneading and wobbling the heavy flank with all his might.

Almost unable to encompass her legs enormous proportions Ted could barely reach fully around her upper thigh.

“Amazing!” he murmured in defeat.

“Oh goodness Ted you’ve taken me from a plump greedy little piglet and fattened me into an overgrown swollen fat obese sow, what have you to say for yourself!” Bianca pouted as she crammed another slice of mud cake into her mouth.

“Oh Lord” Ted stammered as he was clearly unable to contain himself any longer.

After nearly 3 hours of feeding, stuffing, worshiping and dominating Bianca was finished along with a very exhausted looking Ted.

“Don’t worry sweetie taking care of a quarter ton Goddess is supposed to be hard work!” Bianca teased as she kissed Ted on the cheek and waddled out of the hotel lobby, $1500 richer and 10 pounds fatter.

“Puff…puff…oh man, I’ve got to be careful or I’ll end up bigger then ever if I don’t start dropping some of this added poundage. I can’t believe I blew past a quarter ton tonight. Better not tell Marcus or hell get over excited and start feeding me again” Bianca thought as she waddled breathlessly to the nearest taxi.


----------



## zxc098

*THE BLOCK WALL*

As the months rolled on Tank Ass grew in popularity with leaps and bounds, soon becoming the most visited BBW website on the net.

Unfortunately for Bianca her websites success also meant the continued expansion of her ever growing figure.

Between the armada of willing feeders, Ted who had become a regular client and Marcus who couldnt help but continue feeding his suburban house wife piggy in private, Bianca quickly surpassed her peak pregnancy weight of 577 pounds whilst steadily continuing on past the 600 pound mark.

Arrgghh.BBBUURRPP!! Bianca groaned as she leaned back on the sofa having just completed another marathon stuffing session with Marcus.

You are so gorgeous my sweat, what a body I cant believe how much weight youre carrying these days, its astounding Marcus whispered while kissing his wifes exposed belly button which nearly hung to the floor as Bianca sat with spread legs.

Christ Marcus...puff... you cant keep indulging...puff... your feeding fantasies like this one me, you know I cant afford to gain anymore weight not if you want me to remain mobile Bianca moaned.

Poor baby, is this little food baby getting too much for you to carry, maybe we should get you a wheelbarrow for this sucker! Marcus teased as he gently slapped the mountain of fat hanging pendulously towards the ground before him.

Puffpuff, Marcus seriously I need to lose weight if we want to keep going with these feeding sessions Ive got to drop some poundage first, I mean honestly Ive packed on over 100 pounds this year and dont know how much more I can take, its a wonder I can still stand let alone havent popped yet! Bianca scolded her husband who was still smothering his face in Biancas belly fat.

Babe with an ass and thighs like that, youve surely developed enough muscle to carry around a little extra poundage, dont you think sweetie? Marcus playfully teased while groping and fondling his fat whale of a wife.

Besides you cant lose weight now, not with only 2 months to go before the annual end of year BBW convention, what would your adoring fans say if they saw you all skinny 

Skinny, Marcus I hardly doubt I could go from the 600 plus pound bloated whale I currently am and turn into some skinny mini within 2 months, it would be anything short of a miracle? Bianca replied in a condescending tone.

Marcus continued to charm Bianca whilst persisting with his infatuated belly rubbing assault on Biancas stuffed keg.

Alright but after the conference Ive got to slow down, I need to lose a few pounds at least Bianca smiled before shoving another slice of chocolate mud cake past her chubby lips.

Unlike the previous year Bianca was a full participant at the annual BBW convention. With her Tank Ass stall fully displayed at the main entrance Bianca greeted many fans and signed hundreds of autographs for her admirers.

Later that evening Bianca was adorned with numerous awards. Waddling onto the stage with some serious effort whilst in a classic custom made red evening gown she was the ideal vision of a BBW Goddess.

Claiming the most coveted prizes of the year whilst listening to the tune of thunderous applause Bianca waddled away that night with best new comer of the year, fastest growing website of the year, rising BBW star of the year, BBW erotica star of the year, titillating tit queen of the year, plus sized women of the year, SSBBW model of the year, 3rd place for biggest belly of the year and 1st place as an undisputed winner with her 104 inches of ass biggest booty of the year!

Oh goodnesspuffpuffpuff thank you all so much. I couldnt have done it without the support of the BBW community, my loving fans, adoring members and of course my insatiable husband who has helped add more then his fair share of weight onto my somewhat plump 623 pound physique. At this rate I might even take the first prize for biggest belly BBW model next year! 

Bianca joked as she hefted her podium resting bosoms and jiggled for the crowd before ending her speech and breathlessly waddling back towards her table. Collapsing into her sturdy chair next to Marcus who was seated at their table with adoring eyes for his fat wifes success whilst dreaming of next years belly winning event coming to fruition.

On the final day of the BBW conference Bianca allowed her fans to autograph her butt, boobs, belly or thighs, for a meager fee of course.

With hundreds of takers even Biancas enormous proportions soon ran out of space by days end.

Having cleaned up in the hotel room and heading back into the main conference hall Bianca was suddenly taken by surprise when a hand sharply slapped her fat rump from behind.

Excuse me! Bianca exclaimed before turning around to see someone who she had hoped to forget.

Hay butter bunshicgive us a jiggle for old times sake...hic!

It was John her ex lover, obviously still a closet fat admirer he had gotten himself drunk in order to find the courage to attend such an event.

How dare you, youre drunk get lost John Bianca screamed whilst eyeing up the disheveled slob standing before her and fighting off his unwanted advances.

No longer the tall, well built muscular man she had once known, John had turned into a drunken, bloated looking old man with bags under his eyes and yellow stained teeth from too much cheap booze and cigarettes.

Come on baby, its not like your not giving it away for free out there anyway! John shouted before making another pass at Biancas behind.

This time however instead of playing the helpless victim Bianca took action, all 623 pounds of her.

Arching her back and thrusting out her heavily fat loaded belly Bianca began to push John back with a steady stream of solid belly bumps.

At first John got excited and thought Bianca was giving in to his desires; until he felt the solid thud of a nearby concrete block wall slam into his back.

Hehe frisky little thing arent you John slurred whilst trying to grab for Bianca's boobs.

Turning as quickly as her enormous body would allow, Bianca positioned her titanic ass in Johns direction took a few quick steps back and rammed the drunken slob with all her might.

THUD!... THUD!...THUD!....WHAMM!!..THUD!!!

Bianca was like a women gone wild and pummeled the poor man repeatedly against the solid wall with all her force. Needless to say John quickly found himself trapped between the block wall and Biancas enormous 104 inch ass.

With each hit feeling like a blow from a sledge hammer against his outmatched and quickly tenderized body John began to plead for help as he slowly slumped towards the ground.

Pleaseaarrgghhh.plea.aargghno.aarrghhh.mmmmm.oh lord helpaarrgghh.HELP!....HEL.AAARRGGHHHH!!! John screamed as Bianca continued to destroy the helpless mans body with her excessive tonnage.

What a loser you are John, youve probably spent tens of thousands of dollars on BBW subscriptions over the years not to mention thousands on my own website jerking yourself off whilst not having the courage to actually come to terms with your own preference for plus sized women, and worst of all now that youve got the chance to worship a true super sized BBW Goddess you cant even stand up to a little quarter ton booty bopping action Bianca taunted as she backed her rump into the squirming John holding him against the wall with full force.

How tiny youve gotten John, I could wedge youre whole body between my ass crack if I wanted, except that would be too good for you! Bianca laughed before releasing John and slamming against him with her full force once again.

KKRAACCCKKKUUNCHH!!!!

AAARRRGGHHH!!!! John began to sob in pain as he felt his ribs being crushed and cracked with the pressure Biancas weighty ass exerted against his completely out classed and comparatively minuscule physique.

Thats right you weakling sob like the loser you are, cry for me like you made me cry when you broke my heart. Except now I dont need you anymore! Bianca shouted whilst smashing Johns limp weakening body against the block wall once again.

arrghsobsniffplease!!! John murmured as Bianca looked down at his bruised and battered face.

You know Im married now to a real man, not some loser like you. We have 4 children, a huge house in the suburbs and tons of money. 

Best of all he respects me John and loves my figure. In return I let him feed me every night until I pop and then some. I let my husband do things to me and these wondrous curves you couldnt even begin to imagine. You have no idea how soft and voluptuous my fat, wobbly, body is John and you never will know as no true BBW would ever be seen caught dead with a troll like you! Bianca tormented the defeated shell of a man as he sat limp against the brick wall holding his concaved chest battered and bruised.

Just imagine John this could have all been yours! Bianca teased as she smashed her pendulous belly into Johns face suffocating the poor man with sheer delight.

Beginning to thrash about furiously with all his might, Johns tiny limbs slapped against Biancas belly in a desperate attempt to escape suffocation by fat. 

Dont ever show your face to me again you worm, or Ill destroy whats left of you! Bianca taunted whilst pressing her gut ever harder into Johns helplessly smashed body before he passed out.

With glazed over eyes, John began to stir as he felt pressure being exuded on his defeated crumpled chest.

Dont ever come near me or any other BBW again got it loser! Bianca said with a serious look whilst pressing down on Johns crushed rib cage with one foot.

Now beg your Goddess for forgiveness! Bianca taunted as she increased the pressure on Johns broken chest.

please.sniffsobpppplleeasse.I beg, dont destroy mebeautiful Goddess, please I beg you, I beg, have mercy Im such a pathetic loser please Goddess have mercyyou are so perfectly beautiful and I am just a broken old fool, please Goddess I begyou are simply to much women for meI cant handle a women like you I never could, only men much better then I could be deemed worthy of worshipping your Goddess like curves! John whimpered and sobbed as he lay defeated at Biancas feet.

Pathetic! Bianca sneered in a cruel tone as she placed a heel on Johns ball sack and began applying pressure.

NO, NO, NO!!!...PLEASE I BEG YOU PLEASE NOT THAT, ANYTHIGN BUT THAT NOOOO!!!!! John screamed as he felt his manhood begin to throb in pain.

You dont deserve these John, and Im going to make sure you never prey on some other helpless young girl like you did on me! Bianca replied as she increased the pressure on Johns liquefying manhood.

SQUIISHHPPOPP!!!!

John screamed in pain and then passed out as the cruel Goddess crushed his balls with her heels and stepped over his destroyed body with a smile.

Revenge is sweet! Bianca laughed before waddling off down the hall and rejoining the convention.


----------



## zxc098

Last chapter almost finished probably wont get around to posting it tonight.

Hmmm, who's left to make a final appearance before the end I wonder!!!


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

Well if you're taking ideas about who's left, a run in with Kirstin where now that Bianca has become empowered in her size & beauty the tables get turned on Kirstin. But I would also seriously love to see if Bianca makes it to the next year's conference to win by an enormus landslide the bbw belly of the year award all while reaching immobilty as well, and how her & Marcus handle that....just a suggestion. Honestly I love this story sooooo much you wouldn't have to ever end it just keep adding on:eat1:


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## zxc098

Haha Mr. Jigglesworth you read my mind exactlly 

Just got to finish writing it hopefully later tonight.


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

Oh Boy, oh boy, oh boy, this is gonna be GREAT!


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## zxc098

Sorry about the delay, came down with the flu and didn't feel much like writing.

Also due to all the nice comments and feed back I've decided to continue this story a little further then first intended which means I had to change a few things in the chapters that I already wrote.

Hoping to give you all an update with 2 or 3 chapters some time tonight.

thanks for being patient.


----------



## Ulysses

zxc098 said:


> Sorry about the delay, came down with the flu and didn't feel much like writing.
> 
> Also due to all the nice comments and feed back I've decided to continue this story a little further then first intended which means I had to change a few things in the chapters that I already wrote.
> 
> Hoping to give you all an update with 2 or 3 chapters some time tonight.
> 
> thanks for being patient.



Take your time, but please, please hurry!


----------



## zxc098

*THE JUG RUNETH OVER ME LADY*

Following the events of the conference Bianca as promised was determined to once again lose some of her excess tonnage. Finding it increasingly difficult to get around let alone complete everyday tasks without the assistance of Marcus, who was naturally always on hand and more then willing to help his struggling pork filled princess, Bianca set out on a vigorous new diet and exercise plan.

Suspending her Tank Ass feeding sessions much to the disappointment of many keen feeders, Bianca set out to curb her junk food addicted binge eating marathons and lazy lifestyle that had helped her pack on an excess of 400 pounds since leaving high school.

Unfortunately with Marcus making sure to cook delicious gourmet meals throughout the day and continue to pack the fridge and kitchen cupboards with every fattening naughty treat imaginable Bianca soon felt her will power weaken.

Worst of all wore the days when Bianca attempted to exercise in the living room. Struggling with the effort to just get to her feet was a work out these days.

Beat red, sweat dripping, flushed and panting for air Bianca was shattered before she even begun her workout routine.

With fat spilling all over the place and every inch of her obese body wobbling and jiggling with her movement Marcus was mesmerized as he watched Bianca struggle with her pitiful routine.

Try touching your toes a few times sweetie help you limber up before working out! Marcus grinned whilst watching with amazement as Bianca defiantly attempted such a stunt.

With her size 42 navy blue sweat pants already struggling to contain the top portion of her butt cheeks Bianca could feel any semblance of dignity slip away as her stretching rump widened, causing her buttocks to push the sweat pants further and further down until her naked full moon was on display.

Wow, look at that naughty little bum bum, if you keep this up Ill be able to cup your perky little firm buttocks with one hand in no time! Marcus joked as he slapped his wifes enormous fat dripping cellulite riddled naked mountain of an ass.

Marcus youre not helping! Bianca gushed as she desperately tugged on her sweat pants while prodding and jiggling her butt fat back into position.

Watching his wife puff and pant with the effort of covering herself back up Marcus couldnt help but continue to stare.

You know babe you would have an easier time if you slimmed down this little pot belly, perhaps try some jumping jacks? He offered with a smile whilst groping Biancas fat engorged stretch mark bloated jelly gut.

Knowing well that this would most likely prove impossible Bianca was determined however to not give up and show her husband she meant business when it came to her new found weight lose regiment.

HuffPuffonehuffpuffhuffpufftwohuffpuffthreepuffgasp
four.huffpuffpantgaspfive Bianca panted as she felt every ounce of her body work against her.

With butter soft arms wobbling about, pendulous belly slapping against her knees, milk filled udders pounding her chipmunk cheeks, cellulite booty bouncing and throwing her off balance whilst her thighs thundered with all their meaty might Bianca barely managed five before giving up.

Poor baby you look exhausted perhaps I should fix you something to eat, you need your strength you know! Marcus consoled his gasping fat wife as she attempted to regain her composure.

GASPPUFFPANTPUFFPUFFGASPNO, Im on a diet remember! Bianca replied between labored breathes and noting the obviously amused look in her husbands eyes.

Of course you are my princess, in fact I think all that effort is already starting to show results I swear your belly must have lost an oz or two, keep wobbling about and you might lose a few more! Marcus joked whilst rubbing his wifes sweat drenched pendulous belly as it hung dangerously towards the floor.

Why dont you try some sit ups? Marcus grinned while still fondling the underside of Bianca keg.

Allowing herself to collapse onto the floor Bianca was relived to be off her swollen feet.

Lying flat on her back Bianca truly was a mountain of fat, with her titanic ass lifting her body several inches from the ground whilst her belly and boobs sloshed about hanging over the sides of her fat packed body.

Barely able to hold her tired jelly filled arms behind her head Bianca struggled to display anything even remotely resembling a sit-up.

WhewARRGGHHH!!!! Bianca cried as she fell back to the floor defeated after only one attempt.

Why did I let you talk me into doing sit ups Marcus, Christ! Bianca panted whilst placing a hand on her wobbling gut in an attempt to slow the waves of rippling fat.

Whats the matter sweetie-pie, is this little pot belly getting in the way again! Marcus smiled as he fondled and rubbed his wifes gut, focusing the majority of his attention on her deepening belly button.

Help me up you oaf! Bianca giggled as she realized the absurdity of her situation.

I dont know sweetie probably better if you get up on your own, good for losing another oz perhaps? Marcus teased while poking his index finger into Biancas cavernous belly button and noting at how bottomless it had become.

Knowing well that she would have no chance to stand on her own but not wanting to give her husband the satisfaction of watching her surrender, Bianca began to rock side ways in an attempt to turn over onto her stomach.

With waves of ocean like fat encompassing her entire body Marcus just sat, starred and drooled at his wifes insatiable stubbornness.

Finally bringing enough moment into her rippling fat, Bianca was able to turn onto her stomach before struggling to her hands and knees with labored effort.

Oh my sweetie! I think youve lost another oz with all that movement! Marcus joked as he kissed his wifes engorged left rump cheek.

Going unnoticed at first Bianca had caused her milk bloated melons to begin lactating due to all her rapid movement.

Oh Dear Lord! Bianca exclaimed as she looked down at the soon to be soaked carpet whilst feeling her husband continue his onslaught of passionate kisses on her wide load bearing behind.

Quick Marcus help me up, Im not kidding! Bianca panicked as she placed a pudgy hand over her tits in an effort to slow the spillage.

Peaking around the side of his wifes titanic curvature Marcus soon realized what the problem was.

Oh dear sweetie looks like someone needs a little milking perhaps? he chuckled.

Marcus this isnt funny. Help me up or get a towel at least! Bianca scolded her obviously amused and horny admirer.

Running out of the living room Marcus returned shortly after with two empty 2 liter glass jugs.

What the hell, I said get a towel what am I supposed to do with those, if I say! Bianca yelled before cutting of in mid sentence and realizing her husbands horny intentions.

Holding an empty jug under his wifes milk filled left breast Marcus began to pump and squeeze Biancas bosom, slowly but surely filling the 2 liter jug with creamy liquid.

Listening to his wife moan with pleasure as he continued to milk her Marcus soon found the jug to be full and proceeded to milk her right udder.

Within no time Bianca had filled both of the empty jugs, yet was still dripping and heavy with milk.

Quickly Marcus, theres another jug in the upper cupboard down the hall she murmured whilst flushed with ecstasy.

Returning momentarily with an assortment of empty bottles, jugs and containers in hand Marcus watched as his wifes eyes bugged with horror.

I said fetch another jug, whats all this for no wonder you took so long! Bianca shouted.

Sorry babe but I thought we might need it Marcus blushed before resuming his duties.

Yeah right buster, Im not some soft of dairy cow! Bianca scolded before realizing that Marcus had already filled the next 2 liter jug and was well on his way to filling another.

Feeling Biancas breast milk slosh about inside her hanging bosoms Marcus couldnt believe how full and bloated she was.

Christ Bianca, have you even fed the triplets today? Marcus questioned whilst furiously laboring away.

Yeahummmm.yeah.ohhh that feels soooo good just this morning! Bianca murmured whilst enjoying the feeling of her husbands strong hands against her pillow breasts.

Arent women meant to produce less milk when theyre dieting? Marcus quipped as he positioned another empty container under his wifes right breast.

Shut up and milk me you idiot! Bianca called, clearly not amused at her husbands statement.

My Lord baby, how big are these udders anyway? Marcus quipped whilst happily squishing and pulling on his wifes milk balls.

aarghh42mmmm.aarggh.triple P cup.I think.just keep milking me, oh Marcus there so full and heavy.! Bianca moaned as she felt the oceans of milk slosh about inside her melons.

Moo for me my little milk cow! Marcus joked whilst filling yet another bottle.

Whatare you serious! Bianca laughed as she felt her breasts slowly begin to lighten.

Moo for me, you fat dairy queen, moo like the milk factory you are! Marcus replied before squeezing her left breast extra hard.

MOOOOO!!! Bianca let out with a laugh at the absurdity of the situation.

Thats right, the milk bar is open for business! Marcus laughed as he placed another milk filled bottle to the side.

MOOOOO, MOOOOO! Bianca let out clearly seeing the funny side of her situation.

After nearly an hour of milking, Biancas now shrunken breasts finally stopped.

Helping his exhausted wife back onto her feet before she collapsed onto the nearby creaking sofa, Marcus was stunned at the capacity his wifes breasts had filled.

Doing some quick maths whilst staring at the numerous filled jugs, bottles, containers, cups and bowls, Marcus happily informed his embarrassed looking wife with his conclusion.

Holy milk cow Bianca, youve just filled roughly 20 liters worth of containers. How do they feel? He questioned whilst poking his wife in her noticeably shriveled and severally deflated looking tits.

Moo! is all Bianca could reply whilst fondling her much smaller dried-up bosoms.

*THE BATTLE OF THE BULGE*

As the weeks rolled on Bianca continued her attempts at dieting although her resolve grew weaker by the day. Thanks to Marcus and Biancas legions of fans that would send in mail begging her to resume her feeding sessions, Bianca was struggling to stay on track.

Opting to exercise in private rather then allow her husband the pleasure of watching her wobble about whilst distracting her, Bianca was soon able to jiggle and sweat away a few pounds from her overloaded and weighed down frame.

What Bianca didnt count on was that her enjoyment of having Marcus milk her was so delightful that the couple began to play farmer and dairy cow on a daily basis.

With her breasts working overtime to resupply her depleted milk bar, Biancas body burned many calories in the process much to her delight and Marcuss unease.

On the one hand he loved milking his fat wife on a daily basis, watching her breasts shrink and deflate as they emptied, only to witness their eventual growth once more as they inflated throughout the day, bulging heavy with milk before repeating the process the next morning.

Clocking in at a still extraordinarily overweight 537 pounds, Bianca had managed to lose a fair amount of weight. Watching his wifes weight plummet by 86 pounds of adoring pudgy fat whilst her ass shrunk from 104 inches to 88, and her breasts from 42 triple P to 38M within 6 months Marcus was torn as her body continued to diminish in size, little by little.

Hay babe, how much more weight wore you thinking of losing? Marcus questioned with concern as the couple lay in bed one night.

Well, Im not to sure yet sweetieI was thinking like maybe another two or even three hundred pounds! she softly spoke whilst rubbing her diminished belly, knowing well that Marcus would not be pleased.

300 poundsyoud be tiny sweetie, do you really want to be that skinny! Marcus blurted out frustrated with his still fat but shrinking wife.

Well that would bring me to about 250  280 pounds, which is certainly not skinny! Remember when you fed me to 300 pounds on New Years Eve back in collage. I wasnt to skinny for you back then Bianca replied whilst pushing her shrunken but still milk bloated 38M cup boobs and still puffy belly into her husbands back, hoping to temper his sour mood.

Yeah but that was back then, before well you know Marcus pouted.

No I dont know Marcus, tell me! Bianca whispered in his ear.

Well 300 pounds was huge back then, but now Ive grown accustomed to your 600 plus pound curves. I love your body so much Bianca, Im addicted to how obese you have become. I mean I always knew I preferred big chubby girls but never thought I would be enamored with one as big and fat as you! Marcus explained.

Marcus Ive only lost 85 pounds so far its not like Im going to drop it all overnight Bianca reassured her distressed looking lover.

I know babe but as far Im concerned its 86 pounds too much, but whatever makes you happy dear! Marcus smiled as he fondled his wifes belly button.

Good then you wont mind if I head to weight loss camp for a couple of months, the fresh air will do me good and Ive already found the perfect place Bianca retorted.

With much panting and puffing Bianca hefted her bulk into a more comfortable position, causing the entire bed to shake and creak whilst her body wobbled and jiggled under the sheets.

With no more words spoken for the night the couple fell asleep.

The next day Marcus drove his wife up state to the Mountain Ridge Estate weight loss and fitness camp.

With few words spoken along the way Marcus cheekily attempted several greasy spoon snack stops much to the frustration of his wife and her admittedly weakening resolve.

Although clearly hungry as evidenced by her growling stomach Bianca was determined to shed the pounds, and did not appreciate her husbands attempts to derail her diet plans.

Struggling out of the car into the fresh Mountain air, Bianca blew her husband a kiss and waddled on down the rough stone path to the new arrivals center.

PuffpuffpuffHello Im Biancapuffpuff Bianca gasped whilst looking at a rather very sporty young girl clad in short shorts and a tank top sitting behind the main reception.

Errrightjust hang on a sec the girl replied clearly distressed over seeing such a fat filled sweating cow before her.

Typing Biancas name into the computers register the young lady soon confirmed Biancas booking.

Youre in cabin 308 please follow me Ill take you there she informed before getting of her tightly sculpted little butt and bouncing around the side of the desk.

With a quick step in her stride the young blonde wiggled her tiny bum down the path, whilst rolling her eyes at the out of shape puffed sow waddling behind her.

Unable to keep up with the pace this clearly very fit little gym bunny set, Bianca had to rest several times before making it to her cabin.

Noting the obvious disgust in the young girls eyes as she watched Bianca push her mountainous fat arse through the cabin doors Bianca couldnt help but think this tiny sports babe must weigh less then one of her fat engorged bulge riddled thighs.

We all gather in the main hall in about an hours time for orientation, try not to be late! the young girl smirked before jogging back up the path.

Unpacking her belongings before getting washed up Bianca was once again puffed and sweating by the time she arrived in the main hall.

Boy, oh boypuffgasp its a good thing I came herehuffI really need to lose this weight! Bianca puffed as she stood amongst the other campers.

Looking around Bianca quickly noted she was by far the fattest person there, easily outweighing the next fattest porker by a good 200 pounds.

With her stomach gurgling once more from hunger pangs, Bianca looked down at her still ballooning fat sack that pushed out in front tucked into her stretched out sweat pants, whilst patting her rotund gut with a chubby hand and thinking about how it would soon be diminished further in size.

Ladies and gentlemen we here at Mountain Ridge fitness and weight loss camp welcome you all, Im sure many of you are excited to be here and start shedding some serious poundage. Obviously some of you need this more then others the sly little blonde added whilst shooting a glaring stare in Biancas direction.

Without further ado Ill hand you over to our chief instructor who will split you into different groups, please give a warm welcome to our very own fitness powerhouse wonder and master chiefKIRSTIN! the little blonde gym bunny announced before handing the microphone over to an extremely ripped and tall muscular blonde Amazon.

Thanks Tiffany, hello and welcome to Mountain Ridge fitness and weight loss camp, I am your gorgeous Amazon chief instructor, who will be wiping you soft butterballs into some semblance of shape other then round over the next 20 weeks! Kirstin announced before striking a pose which best showed her enormous bowling ball sized sinewy biceps and ripped long legs.

Wondering amongst the crowd Kirstin quickly split the campers into varying groups depending on their level of weight loss needs.

This one, shes with me Kirstin informed Tiffany as she pointed across the room at the rather ghost white and distressed looking Bianca.

Long time no see B! Kirstin smugly announced whilst motioning her shocked looking former room mate to come towards her with a long slender finger.

KirstinumHi, whatwhat happened to you, you, you look! Bianca stumbled before being interrupted mid sentence.

PhenomenalI know! Kirstin triumphantly smiled whilst placing a hand on her hip and eyeing up the quarter ton butterball princess trembling before her.

When did you, umpump up like this, I meanum your muscles their massive! Bianca was at a loss for words whilst being eyeballed by the statuesque she-hulk standing before her in little more then a pair of black spandex shorts and matching sports bra, one that was severally overstretched and bulging with Kirstins vastly improved assets.

What do you think, meet Mickey and Mini my 34 triple D fun bags, had these babies done last year, makes the men go nuts along with my bulging muscles, you have no idea! Kirstin laughed whilst hefting her 2 overly pumped up shinny silicone orbs in Biancas chubby flushed face.

Thereum real nice Kirstin! Bianca stumbled whilst feeling her diminished 48M cup milk fountains begin to drip, having not been milked that day.

Oh lord, are you lactating or something, look at your top! Kirstin giggled whilst tweaking one of Biancas puffy nipples and feeling the warm milk come gushing forth.

Oooie Kirstin please! Bianca moaned at the feeling of such a strong hand on her tender breasts.

HA dont tell me that feels good B, Christ you must be carrying a couple of liters worth of milk in here, these bad boys weigh a ton! How big are they even? Kirstin mocked whilst hefting Biancas milk bloated dairy ball and feeling the soft breast flesh ooze between her slender fingers before letting go and watching as the rounded fat knocker slapped into Biancas fat gut.

um like 38M cup but I used to be a 42 triple P cup, held about 20 liters at one stage, now Im not to sure how much I can hold, but it's still plenty heh, havent checked in a while! Bianca innocently blushed.

20 liters, 42 triple P cup youre having me on, thats digesting, what a milk cow youve become, and to think you used to be all ass back in college. Not that youve lost an ounce back there, quite the opposite from what I can see. Dont worry though sweetie Im certain I can help you with youre obviously out of control weight problem! Kirstin informed in a menacing tone whilst looking down at the much shorter Bianca.

Yeah surethats why Im herethanks Kirstin GULP! Bianca replied before waddling back to her cabin for the night, nervously thinking about her last run in with the cruel gym bunny some five years ago.

Surely things will be different this time! Bianca thought.


*THE SHE-HULK AND THE BLOB*

The next day after a very light breakfast consisting of 1 slice of plain wholegrain toast, a small cup of cereal with low fat milk and a banana, Bianca headed of to meet the new and improved Kirstin for this mornings first session.

Waddling down the path Bianca could feel her stomach growling from the meager breakfast and ongoing starvation she had been putting her body through over the last 6 months.

Boy, I could really go for one of those triple bacon double cheese whoppers from Burger Heaven right about now! Bianca thought before spotting Kirstin in a clearing pumping some seriously heavy iron, whilst her assistant Tiffany completed another set of squats.

Good morning Kirstin Bianca chimed as she watched the Amazon powerhouse finish her reps.

297298299300ARRGHH!!! Kirstin growled before dropping the 100 lbs dumb bells to the ground.

Bet you wish you had these guns B! Kirstin smiled as she kissed her massively peaking biceps.

Show me what youve got there tubby! Kirstin giggled as she waltzed towards Bianca and forced the still very tubby plumper to make a bicep pose.

Good lord B, its all lard theres not an ounce of muscle to be found in these Christmas hams! Kirstin laughed whilst poking and prodding Biancas wobbly saggy arm flab.

Looking at Kirstins bulging muscles whilst being prodded and poked Bianca couldnt help but compare her own wobblers to Kirstins mighty pythons.

Whereas Kirstins arms rippled with thick blue blood veins and iron hard sinewy muscle, Biancas arms where the complete opposite.

Dripping with fat her lard filled sausages hung pendulously, wobbling and jiggling with the slightest movement she made.

SLAP! SLAP! SLAP! Bianca winched as she felt Kirstins strong hands pummel and torture her weak hanging upper arms.

Kirstin please, can I put my arms back downits hard to hold them there like this Bianca sheepishly mumbled as Kirstin continued to fondle and squeeze Biancas blubber.

Not yet fatso I need to get a measurement on these lard sausages, Tiffany write this down! Kirstin commanded as she wrapped a tape measure around Biancas creamy quivering fat.

Ha 26 inches of weak flabby porkhold them there, might help you lose an oz! Kirstin ordered as she stood next to Bianca and bounced her impressive right bicep in front of Biancas strained looking face.

Here feel that, 22 inches of raw power bet youve never felt muscles like that before and by the looks of you I doubt you ever will butterball! Kirstin mocked as Biancas chubby hand squeezed the mountains peaks pilled merely inches from her face.

Ha your so weak B, you cant even make a dent with those pudgy hands of yours, pathetic Kirstin mocked as she continued to flex.

Enough of this lets see those monster thighs, gosh they look bigger and fatter then everwhat have you done to yourself B? Kirstin mocked as she once again wrapped the tape measure around Biancas bulging cellulite riddled thighs.

WOW B, what happened these chubby stumps used to be so smooth; its like cheesecake city down here! Kirstin laughed enjoying the red faced embarrassment she was putting her former room mate through.

Tiffany jot this down, thighs 58 inches 100% pure Bianca blubber! Kirstin added causing the tiny blonde to smirk whilst thinking of her own perfectly sculpted petite long legs.

Right lets weigh you in B, see what the damage isTiffany why dont you go first so Bianca can see what a young women should weigh! Kirstin chuckled as Tiffany bounced onto the nearby scales.

Nice Tiff, 105 sexy pounds exact HA no matter how much you diet and exercise B, you'll never ever reach that kind of weight in your life, let alone a stunning skinny mini figure like hers, to many yummy mommy sugary doughnuts over the years...hahaha guess the damage is done but dreams are free after allhere while where at it Ill quickly hop on myself! Kirstin said with a sly smile as she watched Bianca breathlessly waddle over towards the scales and eye up Tiffany's extremely tight rounded little bikini babe bum bum.

Hmm seems Ive packed on some more muscle this month, 220 pounds of pure Amazonian beef. What do you think of that B, quite a change from the 102 pound weakling I was 5 years ago. I could easily kick Teds ass now and Marcuss at the same time if I wantedha just joking of course! Kirstin said with a raised eyebrow and a devilish look in her eyes.

WOW Kirstin thats amazing, I would never have picked you to change so much Bianca blushed whilst eyeing up her former room mates massive size with fear for what she could do to her own weak out of shape butter soft body.

Heh, I remember when you weighed 220 pounds at the start of college, except you wore all jelly back then and Im all toast! Kirstin smirked kissing her biceps once more.

I guess youre wondering how I got so big and strong! Kirstin said in a baby like voice before flexing her abs to show their extreme definition whilst standing next to Biancas flab busting ball belly.

Well it did cross my mind Kirstin Bianca blushed feeling Kirstins strong hand rub slow circles around her creamy belly button.

Well thanks to some life changing circumstances, namely being unemployed, losing Ted and being evicted I had a lot of time on my hands. So I started training day and night for the last several years and this is the result, see what a little hard work can get you B! Kirstin laughed as she ended her slow sensual belly rub with a hard harsh slap, leaving a red bruised mark on Biancas butter soft pudge.

Well, well, well B thats quite some pork your pushing thereno wonder youre struggling to get around, 535 pounds of lard. Youre lucky you came when you did or you might have ended up even fatter Kirstin said with a smile whilst placing a hand on Biancas exposed ball belly and squeezing a hand full of fat hard between her fingers.

Argghhawow Kirstin pleaseI have already lost a fair bit of weight myself these last few months, 86 pounds to be exact Bianca replied with a proud look on her face.

You are kidding me right, your telling me you actually lost 86 pounds so far, meaning you wore even fattereeww yuck, how is that even possible, gross! Kirstin replied with a repulsed tone in her voice.

Butbut I thought 86 pounds was a good start and I Bianca replied before being interrupted by the Amazon muscle goodness.

Get this through your head piggy, YOUR FAT! This is FAT, pure 100% jelly and cream filled pork and its disgusting, am I understood butterball? Kirstin bellowed whilst shoving her sharp index and middle finger inside Biancas belly button and hefting the fat sagging mountain of jiggling belly flesh with her mighty Amazon arm.

My lord B, this is almost a work out even for my pythons, its a wonder you can even stand carrying this sucker around. To think I thought you wore over weight back in college pushing what was it300 pounds, HA now youre telling me you went and doubled that, and youre proud to have lost a few meager pounds, PATHETIC! Kirstin snickered as she removed her fingers from Biancas cavernous belly button, forcing the bag of lard to bounce heavily and slap against Biancas round cellulite packed thighs with a solid WHROMP, VHOMP, SLAP, SLOSH!!!

But dont worry piglet, Ill help you shift some serious blubber over the next few months, in fact by the time Im done with your lard filled ass those sick perverts who log onto, what is it called again Tank Ass every night, wont even recognize you, let alone Marcus or poor Ted! Kirstin announced with a wicked glare.

Oh dear lord, how does Kirstin know about Tank Ass or Ted for that matter. What have I gotten myself into? Bianca thought to herself as she felt her knees trembling with the thought of what this Amazonian muscle Queen had in store for her over the coming months.

Well looks like its lunch time, although my advice is you skip it porky seems you've already had more then your fair share. Either way before you go I have something for you! Kirstin giggled as she snatched a large sticker from Tiffanys hand slapping it against Biancas wobbling ball belly with a severe smack.

Sucking in her gut and shifting her fat around Bianca looked down at the sticker.

100% PURE PORK! it read.


----------



## zxc098

More coming soon. Not to give away to much but since people wanted me to continue this a little longer, I have been forced to make Bianca lose some weight, dont worry though she will more then pack it all on again I promise. :eat1:

And yes although she became empowered with her size after beating up John at the conference, I did state earlier that she had always intended on losing some weight due to her impeding immobility, so this unplanned continuation i think still flows nicely with the original storyline for anyone that wants to nit pick 

This wasn't originally intended as part of the story ark but since people wanted more I cant have her immobile to soon, or it gives me very little to write about.

*Adding more storyline arch's as I type if anyone has suggestions or wants to see certain scenarios please post asap. *

Bye for now, gonna go write some more tonight.


----------



## Angel00101

If you were trying to make Kirstin a bitch and an ass you did very well on it. I hate her so much that i was hoping that she is the one that gets a heart attack.

I do hope Bianca does lose some weight, just enough for her to move around a bit more easer. I would like to see her sit on two chairs because one can't hold her weight very well or have her bed bend under her weight if it is bunk beds have her on the top bunk.

Am enjoying the story very much, its been a fun story to read and you are doing a good job on it.


----------



## Ulysses

Thank you! Excellent stuff, very nice to read and interesting to see what comes next. 

You asked for suggestions, so here's some. Getting stuck somewhere because of her hips/butt? Like, being too big to pass through a small corridor or something like that. 

I really loved the "dairy cow" -thing, it was a clever way to make her lose some weight without exercise (because, in all honesty, do we see that happening?)

I hope you will make her really immobile at some point. Perhaps not for good, though, she might still lose a bit of weight to finally get her fat ass off the couch, but at least "visiting" there for some time would be awesome.


----------



## Coop

How about we don't make her immoble at all.


----------



## zxc098

Thanks for the suggestions so far, will be working some of this into the story arch's over the next few chapters.

Going to pause for tonight give people a chance to respond, otherwise the more i write the harder it is to go back and implement peoples suggestions/requests/ideas.


----------



## IrishBard

one of the things I picked up on is that whilst I hate Kirstin, it's clear how insecure she is. The way she talking about how attractive and awesome she is, smacks to me a bit of that she never really recovered from Ted. I'm thinking it would be awesome if Bianca discovered a dirty secret about Kirstin, and see the relationship dynamic change. 

apart from that, really enjoying it and I hope that it continues.


----------



## zxc098

Glad you picked up on that IrishBird as that is how i was trying to get the character across, means it worked


----------



## Coop

How about this.

Bianca loses some weight, but also tones and firms her body. Eventually she becomes a +500 pound super strong SSBBW Amazon who humiliates Kristen with her strength.


----------



## zxc098

was thinking along the same lines coop just it will most likely happen towards the end of the story, like second to last chapter or something.


----------



## GordoNegro

Bianca gains weight and along with Marcus and Ted pin down and tie up Kristen and funnel feed her so she gets too fat to lose the extra lbs. no matter how hard Kristen tries to lose it, accepting her fate as a fatty.
I think that could work too.


----------



## Blackjack

Bianca and Kristen become lesbian lovers because I can't get off to m/f sex scenes that seems like a reasonable way to end the story.


----------



## outroducin

Naaw keep the story and all the weight gain about Bianca...Keep Kristen and Marcus as side characters...Its been great so far


----------



## Ulysses

outroducin said:


> Naaw keep the story and all the weight gain about Bianca...Keep Kristen and Marcus as side characters...Its been great so far



I agree. Her character is awesome, I hope we can focus on Bianca.


----------



## Coop

Additionally, have her visit Dr.Stone once she becomes a strong/firm SSBBW and tells her that while she frowns upon Bianca's size, she is rather glad that she is keeping her body healthy and if she can make it work (Her body and strength), then more power too her.


----------



## brsfan

Would it be entirely out of the question to develop two separate endings? One where Bianca becomes a more dominant persona vs. one where she becomes immobile?

Beggers can't be choosers, but its a tribute to how legendary this story of yours is becoming.


----------



## zxc098

haha thanks for all the feed back people, given me much to think about.

I am considering doing an alternate ending because it's going to be very hard to make her immobile which is what some people want to see and then turn her into some sort of fat Amazon goddess that gets revenge on Kristin, unless i start involving magic or something which i dont really want to for this story.


I have some spare time today so i will try and draft / outline the next few chapters.

I do really want to finish this in the next little while because i have other ideas i want to start working on.


----------



## conversecurves

zxc098 said:


> haha thanks for all the feed back people, given me much to think about.
> 
> I am considering doing an alternate ending because it's going to be very hard to make her immobile which is what some people want to see and then turn her into some sort of fat Amazon goddess that gets revenge on Kristin, unless i start involving magic or something which i dont really want to for this story.
> 
> 
> I have some spare time today so i will try and draft / outline the next few chapters.
> 
> I do really want to finish this in the next little while because i have other ideas i want to start working on.


Yes, I like the idea of an alternate ending, cause I dont really wanna see her get strong and become an amazon bbw, I like her being lazy and becoming immobile because she cant stop herself. Plus it fits the story much better, she's been lazy the whole time, why would she stop that now? You could fit Kristen in as becoming her maid or something, cause she secretly wants to be as care free and gorgeous as Bianca, but cant get over the notion of thin is in. Its your story though, and I want to see what you had originally planned for her before you extended it.


----------



## Giraffes?Giraffes!

The good person in me is enjoying her path toward self-actualization, but if I'm being honest, I'd love for you to delve her into helpless hyperobesity in as objectifying and humiliating a way as possible. 

Just my two cents.


----------



## booyahmanx

zxc098 said:


> haha thanks for all the feed back people, given me much to think about.
> 
> I am considering doing an alternate ending because it's going to be very hard to make her immobile which is what some people want to see and then turn her into some sort of fat Amazon goddess that gets revenge on Kristin, unless i start involving magic or something which i dont really want to for this story.
> 
> 
> I have some spare time today so i will try and draft / outline the next few chapters.
> 
> I do really want to finish this in the next little while because i have other ideas i want to start working on.



You could always scrap the amazonian part and go for good old fashioned revenge on it's own


----------



## weaverof

I also like the weight gain on the weight gain site. and the massive realistic gain. And a the reluctance to gainiing SO much. And also descripions of how much food people are packing down.


----------



## IrishBard

if I may pipe up. 

zxc098, write your story how you want to write it.


----------



## Ulysses

IrishBard said:


> if I may pipe up.
> 
> zxc098, write your story how you want to write it.



+1

I mean, it's great that you ask for feedback and take our opinions seriously. But the reason I find it so enjoyable to read this stuff is because it's made up by someone else than me. Feel free to do just as you please, we'll appreciate it no matter what.


----------



## fatgirl33

I am really enjoying your story, and I love the way you've developed the characters, sometimes in quite unexpected ways. Some of the descriptions of the physical transformations have been very vivid as well, which is great. All of my favorite WG stories have great visual descriptions.

i have to say that, while I think it's great that you are involving your audience in the continuation of your story (and I am very happy that it is continuing), I am not a big fan of art by committee. I know what I would do with your characters if it was my story - but it's not! I want to see what YOU would do with them. If I think my idea was better, I'll write my own story... it might have a similar premise, similar chaacters, but it'll be a different story because I'll take them in a different direction.

Just my two cents... I look forward to seeing whatever you come up with!

Your fan,
Brenda

PS: hope you gget back to the Poker game after this! I love revenge & humiliation stories!


----------



## booyahmanx

Here's another hoping for a 'bigger' ending.. not a fan of amazon mode imo, but <3ing the story so far.


----------



## Giraffes?Giraffes!

booyahmanx said:


> Here's another hoping for a 'bigger' ending.. not a fan of amazon mode imo, but <3ing the story so far.



Agreed. Not personally a fan of the "turning the tables" angle, nor the Amazon turnabout. Bianca's a butterball, and my money is on her gaining back the 90 pounds she's lost and then some (probably quite a lot.) I imagine her waddling days will be over by the time the story concludes.

BUT: I also echo those who have encouraged the author to continue/end the story the way HE wishes to. Crowdsourcing is interesting, but it's his creation in the end.


----------



## mollycoddles

Wow, this is definitely one of the best stories I've read in a long time! I love it, Bianca is a great character and your writing is so evocative. I especially loved the whole wedding prep sequence, her interactions with her skinny sisters were a lot of fun and very enticing too. I'm really eager to see where this goes. I won't say what I'm hoping to see, because, like the posters above, I would like to see the author take it in the direction that makes him happiest. Writing should be a personal statement; I think it always turns out best when it's written from the heart.


----------



## Ulysses

I just wish we would get a new chapter to read... :blush:


----------



## zxc098

sorry for the delay, i have been working on it just gotten really swamped with work at the moment which takes priority obviously.

I will try and give you an update and a few more chapters this week.

Dont worry i do plan on finishing this soon.


----------



## zxc098

*THE HELPING HAND*

As the day wore on Kirstin began putting Bianca through a vigorous, cruel and punishing workout routine which was murder for the poor pampered pork princess.

Come on butterball, move that fat lard ass faster! Kirstin would cry whilst slapping Biancas behind and forcing her to move quicker.

Please Kirstin.PUFFPANTGASPPUFFI need to rest! Bianca would protest through labored breathes.

Nonsense you fat filled meatball, you need to keep pumping those thunder thighs and lose a few ounces, if thats even possible in your condition! Kirstin scolded as she planted a firm foot into Biancas rump pushing her along.

Look at Tiffanys skinny mini behind, thats what youre aiming for thats what a girls butt should look like, tight, perky, firm and narrow got it blubber buns Kirstin scolded whilst Tiffany clad in tight blue spandex shorts bent over, touched her toes and cupped her tiny behind with one hand.

In your dreams, this butt took years to shape and thousands of hours at the gym. A whale like you with no self control and willpower would have no chance at shaping a sexy behind like this in a million years Tiffany smirked as she shot Bianca a menacing glare.

By the end of the day Biancas body was aching in pain. With minimal calorie intake and extreme output she could barely muster the energy to lift her fat sausage like arms. 

As Bianca lay in bed her hunger pangs began to worsen. No longer able to resist her cravings for fatty greasy calorie rich junk food she mustered all her remaining strength, lumbered out of bed and quietly snuck out of camp.

Hitching a ride into town she soon spotted a glistening golden halo of light that offered her salvation and Burger Heavens location.
 
Waddling through the front door with a puff, Bianca quickly shuffled towards the main counter where she was greeted with an unusual site.

Please Charlotte just one date, pleasedont worry about last time I dont even care you stood me up anymore, honest! a young man behind the counter pleaded with what appeared to be a very snobbish and stuck up girl.

Josh, I didnt stand you up, I just didnt want to go to that crappy restaurant you picked out. Maybe if you wore more of a man you could afford a better place and then get a real women like mehere youve got a customer dufus, ask me out again when you finish dealing with her and maybe Ill say yesgot it! the rail thin brunette ordered as she tossed her hair over her shoulder and glared at Biancas mid riff exposed hog gut with disgust.

God some people just dont know when theyve had enough! she muttered quietly to herself as Bianca placed her order.

PuffpuffHi umplease could I get 7 Triple Bacon with double cheese Whoppers, 4 large helpings of fries, 2 packs of 24 chicken nuggets with BBQ sauce, 2 baked potatoes with sour cream, a large chocolate Sunday, a super sized strawberry milkshake and an egg noodle salad with extra mayonnaise Bianca said whilst noting the sudden horny look in the young mans eyes.

Trying to not stare down Biancas bosom filled top while he took her order the young man behind the counter was more then eager to help carry the loaded down trays of fast food to a nearby table.

Watching with lust in his eyes as Biancas titanic overly stretched near see through white leggings clad rump rolled from side to side as she waddled in front of him.

Could you maybe get me another chair, one without handles I cant quite well you knowfit! Bianca blushed as she as ran her chubby hands down the sides of her fat rippling hips.

umsure thing maamIll see what we have out back! the young man stuttered clearly nervous at his first up close experience with such a massive SSBBW.

Returning in a flash with a sturdy looking chair, one without handles the young man eagerly lined it up with the enormous full moon of fat that was Biancas ass, whilst preparing for the spectacular spreading of her balloon.

Oh why thank you, you really know how to treat a lady! Bianca giggled realizing the effect her curves wore having on the young man.

Bending her knees slowly whilst positioned her butt in the center of the chair Bianca began to lower herself as gravity took hold of her planet sized rump.

Ohoow goodnesspuffumwould you mind getting me another chairseems I have a little spillage! Bianca smiled at the young man whilst hefting her creamy spreading ass fat overhang with both hands.

I dont think we have any bigger chairs out back maam, they all come in the same size! the young man croaked almost hypnotized by what he had just witnessed mere inches from his face.

Thats not what I really meant sweetie, just another chair will dodoesnt need to be bigger Bianca said with a raised eyebrow, noting the change in expression on the young mans face as he suddenly understood what she meant.

Once again he rushed out the back to return within minutes with a second chair, ignoring an impatient looking Charlotte behind the counter.

Here you are maam he said placing the chair next to Bianca uncertain of what to do next.

Little help sweetie, this big burger butt is awfully heavy! Bianca giggled as she hefted her spilling ass fat with one hand whilst wobbling from side to side and popping the first of many chips into her greedy waiting mouth.

Oh gosh.um of course sorry maam the young man nearly fainted as he sunk to his knees and quickly dug his trembling hands into the sagging wobbly ocean of fat.

Biting into her first burger all of Biancas senses wore tingling as she felt the young man heft her weighty ass spillage with both hands while still on his knees.

Oohhh look at all that meat, its so big and juicy dont you think? Bianca moaned as she took another bite form her burger, grease dribbling down her chin.

oh gosh Im so sorry! the young man hesitantly replied quickly letting Biancas hefted ass fat drop from between his fingers.

Everything alright down there, or can you manage? Bianca grinned as she munched on her burger and looked down at the clearly distraught young man.

umoh yeah sorry, I wasnt sure ifum. he mumbled before being distracted by the site of Biancas enormous round hanging fat thigh only inches from his face, pendulously pumped up with fat like a pork sausage clad in white.

Oh my, theres so much meat dont you think, all this fat just dripping away so tasty, makes you want to bite right in. Bianca teased while taking another bite form her 3rd burger and looking down at the young man as he stared mesmerized by Biancas huge thigh.

Snapping out of his trance he dutifully resumed his ass lifting endeavors, positioning Biancas wobbling buttock on the second chair with a slight grunt.

Sorry Im so fat I know, thanks so much for all your helpbut you burger heaven boys have a lot to answer for. I guess its true what they say, a moment on the lips a lifetime on the hips. As you can see Ive been eating here all my life Bianca giggled.

Thats alright maam happy to help the young man blushed.

Youre so sweet but theres still some more burger booty that needs attention on the other side. Thanks to you Burger Heaven boys and all your yummy treats Im a big girl now you know! Bianca grinned as she noted the obvious struggle the young man was having hiding his erection.

Rushing once more outback Bianca could here the skinny brunette as she scolded the young man from the storage room.

What the hell are you doing idiot, stop helping that disgusting obese pregnant lady and ask me out again!

Not now CharlotteIm working he sternly replied before rushing back to Biancas side.

Here you go maam, shall I help you with this one as well! he eagerly questioned.

Oh would you, its so nice having such a strong handsome stud to help out once in a while... opsie! Bianca giggled as she spooned a dollop of sour cream from her wobbling deep cleavage, feeling her cushy ass fat spill around the young mans eager hands as he dug into the burgeoning fat that was so readily waiting to be lifted onto the third chair.

Thank you sooo much for your help again sweetie, you know I used to be a little bigger, but Im actually on a diet, Ive already lost so much weightjust being a little naughty tonight! Bianca smiled noting how the young man had watched her with hungry eyes clean the remaining sour cream from between her breasts and come to terms with her statement of having been ever fatter.

If theresum anything else, anything at all maamjust call! he said before heading back towards the counter with a dopy smile.

JoshJosh...Josh are you still asking me out, Joshum. Im sorry about before Josh! Bianca could here the rather distressed sounding brunette plead as she realized Josh was no longer interested in her. 

With the first tray of fast food quickly consumed and all her senses tingling from the sensual greasy fatty flavors Bianca began to question her diet.

She loved the feeling of knowing she had just turned a young man like Josh into a fat admirer with just a simple act, knowing she gave so much pleasure to men as they worshiped every ounce of her cuddly form, she thought about Marcus and Ted and how they adored every curve and fulfilled every little fat desire she had.

You fat cow, no wonder youre so obese! Bianca heard a stern voice from behind.

OhumumHi Kirstin! Bianca said with a shocked look, whipping the grease from her mouth.

Its really no wonder you ended up with a figure like this, if you can even call that a figure. Even back in college whenever you went for a run youd stuff yourself afterwards with ice-cream and yoghurt you greedy pig Kirstin scolded.

Please but Kirstin I was just, I mean I was so hungry and Bianca pleaded before being interrupted.

HUNGRY, oh I seeTiffany shes hungry why dont we get her a little snack! Kirstin grinned.

Oh but Kirstin Ive still got heaps here, really I m getting fullin fact I was just about finished! Bianca nervously spoke fearful of the look in Kirstins eye.

Oh no B, I insist. Cant have one of my campers going hungry, especially when they are clearly starved and wasting away like youTiff fetch the menu! Kirstin smiled as she sat down next to Bianca and grabbed hold of the pendulously fat belly that hung between Biancas meaty spread thighs.

Hope your Hungry B, because THIS is about to get a whole lot bigger! the cruel Amazon taunted.

*THE FLOOD GATES OPEN*

Continuing her feast at Kirstins behest, Bianca could feel her stomach becoming fuller as she began stuffing herself with chicken nuggets.

Dont forget the BBQ Sauce tubby! Kirstin would snicker whilst watching Bianca eat.

Downing the ice cream Sunday along with her remaining fries Bianca was seriously stuffed from her large duel tray loaded Burger Heaven feast.

Sitting back with a puff, Biancas eyes glazed over while cradling the still reachable portion of her swollen gut.

mmm does that feel good B, stuffing yourself like that, I bet it doeslook at that big ol belly youve got there! Kirstin mocked while reaching for the large bowl of egg noodle salad with extra mayonnaise.

PleaseKirstin just a few minutesI cantmmmm!! Bianca moaned as Kirstin spooned the calorie rich treat past her chubby lips.

Open wide lard ass, theres plenty more to come! Kirstin teased looking at the sweating pig before her with disgust.

Having been fed silly with her own order Bianca was truly stuffed to her limits, her sides wore bulging with greasy fast food and she felt heavy and bloated.

Argghhh, just give me a secpuffthen we can gopuffback to camp...huff!! Bianca groaned as she carefully readjusted her burger bulging belly to hang more comfortably over the white spandex stretchy waist band.

Go! Where would we go B? I thought you wore hungry? Kirstin giggled taking great pleasure in tormenting the fat tub of lard seated helplessly before her.

With horror in her eyes, Bianca spotted Tiffany bouncing her tight little booty shorts clad ass back towards the table, obviously putting a little extra spring in her step so as to garner the attention of Josh, who wasnt very interested much to her frustration.

Noticing the bulge in the little blondes biceps Bianca could only imagine how heavy the try she was carrying might be.

Leaning over the table so as to extenuate her tight ass and long lean figure Tiffany let go of the tray with a loud clank. Dropping the burger packed tray in front of Bianca, it was clearly obvious why this try was so heavy.

Greeted with several stacks worth of triple bacon double cheese whoppers, Bianca gasped knowing that soon this enormous treat courtesy of Kirstin and Tiffany would be part of her already overloaded fat baring frame.

Whatwhats all this, I couldnt possibly, are you serious this is way too much food for anyoneIll explode! Bianca said with a stunned look.

If you want to get back to camp youll need your strength, its a long walkor should we say waddle! Tiffany chimed in clearly amused at how sweaty and grease bloated the otherwise beautiful fat Latino was.

Clearly paying no mind to Biancas pleads for mercy, Kirstin began unwrapping the first of many burgers. Holding the greasy gut buster to Biancas food stained mouth with a strong pumped up arm she reached under the table with her spare hand and harshly lashed the softest part of Biancas taut belly.

EAT! she commanded.

Looking at Kirstins huge muscled packed biceps made Bianca nervous. Deciding it was best to comply rather then incur the wrath of the mighty Amazon Bianca continued her self inflicted calorie onslaught.

Burger after burger was shoved down Biancas gullet, the poor girl was struggling to keep up whilst turning different shades of blue and red, sweat pouring down her forehead and pooling between her cleavages.

munch.munchmunch.puffpuffmunchplease.KirsmunchpuffI cantmunch.puff.toopuff.munchfull!! Bianca pleaded between labored breathes and burger packed mouthfuls.

I swear B, I think I can actually see the fat forming on your belly and your ass expand further in all directions as your eat. What do you recon Tiff? Kirstin laughed ramming another burger into Biancas mouth.

Eww gross, shoot me if I ever think of eating a burger here Tiffany responded in in a haughty tone.

munch. munch.puff munchpleaseenoughmunch!!! Bianca puffed, cheese dripping down her chin and onto her bosom heavy top.

mmm good piggy, your doing so well, to think all this food will soon turn into more heavy loaded down fat for you to carry at tomorrows training sessionopsie I think I just spotted where that last mouth full went!! Kirstin hissed poking at Biancas cellulite dripping thigh.

Delirious from being packed so full Bianca thought she would pass out if Kirstin didnt stop the onslaught of food on her poor belly.

Burger after burger was forced into Biancas waiting mouth, until finally with one last bite the tray was consumed.

How does it feel B, knowing that you just consumed more calories in one sitting then an entire family would in a week? Kirstin chuckled admiring the fat disheveled slob slouched before her, defeated.

Still hungry fatsomaybe a little dessert? Tiffany chimed in.

With her eyes rolling back and ever inch of her body feeling like she was about to literally explode Bianca almost fainted, her chubby grease smeared face falling into the pile of empty burger wrappers strewn across the table.

Eventually coming to her senses once more Bianca attempted to stand from her food induced stupor. Carefully holding her arched back with both hands for support she quickly felt the effects of her massive meal on her grossly swollen and distended belly.

Good lord shes enormous! Tiffany squealed watching as the fat ball of blubber struggled to stand, her titanic keg of fat pilling high into the air as Bianca continued to slowly rise from her three ass engulfed chairs.

Lurching forward with the newly added weight of her full belly Bianca was thankful that her tank sized ass helped her to gain balance and distribute the weight.

Waddling towards the door and without warning Biancas tight white spandex gave out. The elastic could simply not hold back the mountain of fat that was her belly. Splitting at the seams due to the pressure Biancas creamy dough ball exerted, her obese whopper gut came spilling forth. Her fat gushed in all directions like water from a broken dam, rippling and sloshing about for several seconds before finally subsiding.

PAAAAWW!!! was all Bianca could let out as she and everyone else in the restaurant surveyed the damage of her now enormous overhanging, pendulous yet round burger packed porker.

Oh my B, looks like someones got a little pot belly to work off at tomorrows gym session Kirstin laughed slapping Biancas embarrassingly exposed mountain of fat, happy with the knowledge that she had helped sculpt it.


----------



## zxc098

more coming soon so stay posted, will try to add by tonight with luck.


----------



## Coop

Can we have Kristen get her comeuppance please? I'd rather it be in the "crushing Kristen with Bianca's ass" style.


----------



## zxc098

Be patient Coop 

I have pretty much finished writing the last few chapters but need some time to make it flow together.

Yes Coop Kirsitn will get her comeuppance and to no ones big surprise it will be in much the way you have described.

I need to make the chapters come together otherwise it would be stupid if very suddenly Bianca just turns around and sits on her out of the blue. 

THE END hahaha


----------



## mollycoddles

Please take your time getting to the end. I'm sure we'd all be happier with the results...not only because it means there would be more to read! 

Excellent addition!


----------



## Kenster102.5

Holy crap this story covers all the bases, man I can't wait for the next chapter.


----------



## zxc098

Thanks Kenster glad you liked it.

I am working on the ending at the moment just have a bit of writers block at present.

Dont worry this will be finished.


----------



## mollycoddles

I don't think I've ever been so excited to read more of a story... I find myself checking back here every day for updates XD Crossing my fingers that your writer's block clears up soon!


----------



## zxc098

hahah me too, I will finish this, I promise. But honestly i cant find the time at the moment to write anything sorry.

It will be done so bare with me.


----------



## zxc098

*THE BAD DECISION*

Now I hope you finally learned your lesson last night B, thanks to your own greedy gluttony at Burger Heaven youve packed on 6 additional pounds of blubber over night, enjoy hauling that around this afternoon when we go for that little hike I promised Kirstin chuckled cruelly as Bianca stepped of the scales the next day.

Although still packed to the brim from her Burger Heaven feast and struggling more then ever through another one of Kirstins grueling work out sessions as a result, Bianca soon found herself addicted to her former glutinous ways.

Unable to let go of the wondrous flavors and sensual feeling she got from teasing Josh with her weighty curves, Bianca was soon sneaking out of camp every night to overindulge in the vast array of Burger Heavens greasy and fattening menu, much to the delight of Josh and his fellow co-workers who could literally watch as Biancas belly, thighs, hips, ass and tits began to expand in all directions.

Deluxe sized whopper burgers, huge helpings of fries, buckets of chicken, side orders of baked potato with lashing of sour cream, ice cream Sundays with hot fudge sauce there was noting left on the menu that the Burger queen hadnt sampled.

With her body is shock from her crash diet suddenly changing back into a calorie loaded full fat binge Biancas obese body soon turned into a fat making factory causing her to once again pack on the pounds with a vengeance.

What the heck, youve gone from 537 pounds to 552 pounds. Youve gained 15 pounds in 3 weeks, what have you to say for yourself fatso? Kirstin scolded whilst looking at the straining scales red dial.

umI guess muscle weighs more then fat? Bianca innocently replied, knowing well that the cause of her additional poundage was anything but muscle.

Musclemuscleare you serious. Theres not a single ounce of muscle on this fat out of condition disgusting obese figure, your all pork, 100% PURE PORK! Or need I remind you? Kirstin said in a mocking tone whilst prodding Biancas belly that was still dangerously stuffed from her latest late night burger binge.

Tiffany I suspect this little piggy has been cheating on her diet again, most likely sneaking out to the burger bars at night. I want you to watch this fat sow; make her bunk in your cabin from now on! Kirstin commanded a rather annoyed looking Tiffany.

Later that evening after a miniscule sized bowl of pea and ham soup served with a dry peace of whole meal bread Bianca headed towards her new cabin.

Feeling her massive hips brush heavily against the sides of the tiny cabins doors Bianca was quickly greeted by a moody Tiffany who had already settled in for the night.
What do you think your doing, thats my bed, put your crap somewhere else fatty! Tiffany sneered as Bianca placed a few belongings on the nearby bunk bed.

Oh I thought the top bunk was yourswhere do you want me to sleep? Bianca questioned with some confusion.

Um in the bed where else! Tiffany replied whilst eyeing up the bottom heavy porker standing before her.

But you just said thats your bed Bianca replied somewhat annoyed with the arrogant attitude of the little blonde sports bunny.

I know what I said, what dont you understand stupid have you got fat between your brain or something, its a bunk bed the bottom is where I sleep and you can have the topthat is if you can even get up the ladder Tiffany smirked.

You want me to sleep on the top bunkdo you really think thats wise? Bianca said clearly concerned with Tiffanys decision.

Look pig this is my cabin, only reason your even in here is because Kirstin told me to make sure you dont sneak out of camp tonight and stuff yourself with burger again. Personally I dont really see the issue; your already so overweight and fat a few more pounds will hardly make any difference to your blob like figure. Its not like anyone would ever find all that fat attractive anyway! Tiffany scolded before plonking herself down in the bottom bunk with a huff.

Fineits your funeral Bianca muttered under her breath before slowly lifting her heavy thigh and placing her foot on the bottom rung of the ladder.

What was that? Tiffany questioned.

NothingI just said could you give me a hand, Im well such a fat pig like you said I couldnt possibly climb this ladder without your help Bianca sarcastically mocked.

Looking up from her seated position Tiffany was greeted with the massive balloon sized mountain of protruding fat that was Biancas wobbling ass.

Little push! Bianca taunted whilst shaking her rump slightly in Tiffanys direction.

Placing both her tiny delicate girl like hands on Biancas massive rear the tiny sports babe could feel her hands sink into Biancas cushy white ass fat as she began to help push the overloaded porkers ass up the ladder.

Oh my God, its so soft and.I mean Eww Tiffany exclaimed whilst digging her long nails into Biancas creamy wobbly butt cheeks.

With one final push and much puffing from both girls Bianca managed to haul her titanic 552 pound butter soft proportions onto the top half of the tiny bunk, feeling the bed posts creak in protest whilst her mattress sunk dangerously close towards the bottom bunk.

Meanwhile Tiffany collapsed onto the bottom mattress of the bunk, exhausted with the effort of pushing such a burdensome load.

Looking up the young beauty was quickly confronted with a shocking reality. Due to Biancas massive weighty ass the top bunks mattress hung merely inches form her face.

Feeling the pressure in her blood boil at the thought of not only sharing her cabin with such a fat sow but now being face to ass with Bianca behind for the rest of the night Tiffany lashed out with both her first, pummeling the underside of the concaved mattress.

With the shock of Tiffanys hands pounding the mattress beneath her Bianca suddenly shifted her weight, unfortunately for the screaming blonde beneath this sudden movement from the overloaded 550 plus pound sow was enough to cause the already creaking bed posts to give way.

With a thunderous WHOMP! Bianca came crashing down on the tiny Tiffany.

It all happened so fast that the snobby gym princess barely had time to react, crushing her petite 110 pound frame beneath nearly a quarter ton of Biancas blubber.

MMAARRGGHHMMM is all that could be heard from beneath Biancas huge ass as Tiffany squirmed and flailed her arms desperately about from beneath Biancas cavernous ass crack.

Unfortunately for the ass crushed blonde, Bianca was to fat and shocked from the fall to remove her weighty proportions without help.

Luckily for Tiffany the campers from a nearby cavern eventually heard the commotion, opening the cabin door they began to laugh at what could only be described as an extremely embarrassing situation for Bianca.

Hearing Tiffanys muffled cries for help as she desperately tried to avoid gargling mouthful's of Bianca's wobbly ass fat, the campers quickly helped Bianca to her feet with great effort, revealing a very much flattened and squashed looking Tiffany.

Concerned for Tiffanys well being after her tiny 110 pound frame had been pulverized by the 552 pound sow, the campers called for the medics. It was quickly established that Biancas enormous weighty fall had caused Tiffany a serious concussion and a broken leg meaning she would be rest up in bed for a good several months.

Although profusely apologetic Bianca smiled to her self on the inside, knowing well and truly that the skinny bitch had gotten just what she deserved.

*THE MACHINE*

Once the commotion had died down and Tiffany had left with the paramedics Bianca decided it would be best to return to her own cabin, as the bed in Tiffanys cabin was completely annihilated.

Waddling breathlessly down the path towards her cabin in the dark Bianca was surprised upon opening her cabin door, she had been completely cleared out.

Her first thought was a robbery seeing that all the furniture and her belongings had been taken, but then Bianca noticed how the windows had been blackened out and save for one very solid and sturdy looking contraption in the middle of the room her cabin was completely barren.

Whats going on.is someone here hello! Bianca stammered nervous that perhaps the assailants wore still lurking in the dark.

Hello B, quite the stunt you pulled tonight crushing poor Tiff with that disgusting overweight sweaty ass of yours a voice spoke softly from the shadows.

KirstinKirstin is that you! Bianca said anxious at the strange situation.

Yes B, its meyour muscle Goddess, I thought I should let you know that I have decided to put you on a new diet plan for the remaining 16 weeks that you are with us here at Mountain Ridge weight loss camp Kirstin smirked as she appeared from the shadows, dressed in tight red leather apparel that best showed her bulging hard rippling muscles and overly inflated silicone pumped boobs.

A new dietbut Kirstin Im already on a dietwhat do you mean! Bianca stammered stunned at what Kirstin was wearing.

Well since you have decided to not get with the program and sneak out every night to stuff you fat overly bloated grease filled face each night.yeah thats right did you think I didnt know about your little burger heaven late night snacks? Kirstin pouted with a raised eyebrow.

Butbut I was only.I meanum! Bianca had been caught, her burger raids discovered.

Please spare me the excuses, its obvious to anyone that youre sneaking foodlarge quantities of it in fact, otherwise you wouldnt be 5 pounds heavier each time you stepped on the scale. Kirstin accused.

But dont worry B, like I said I have a new diet in store for you, one that I think you will likeSIT DOWN! Kirstin commanded as she pointed to the contraption.

Looking fearfully towards the machine Bianca knew the Amazon standing before her had only bad intentions in store.

Turning towards the door Bianca attempted an escape shuffling as fast as she could only to be quickly intercepted by a much faster and fitter Kirstin.

Going somewhere tubby, dont be pathetic you cant escape not in your condition! Kirstin mocked placing a strong hand on Biancas belly sack.

Let me go Kirstin, I dont know what you have in store for me here but I want out! Bianca screamed before trying to push Kirstin aside.

Unfortunately Kirstins 220 pound muscle packed 5 foot 9 frame was far too solid for Biancas soft flabby weak arms to move.

Haha pathetic weakling, youre so fat and out of shape Bianca you really think you are a match for me! Kirstin roared as she punched Bianca right in her doughy balloon belly.

Feeling Kirstins fist sink heavily into her fat Bianca was luckily so padded that the Amazons blow merely bounced back of her gut, any normal person would have been destroyed by such a mighty punch from Kirstins pythons.

Please stop it, let me go! Bianca pleaded once again trying to push Kirstin aside with her own bulk, pressing her weight against Kirstins well placed firm hands she could feel as her body was repelled by Kirstins mighty 22 inch biceps.

AARGGHHH!!! Kirstin let out pushing Bianca back several feet with a smile on her face.

Bianca knew she was no match for the might of Kirstins rippling muscles; perhaps a different tactic was needed.

Turning around Bianca proceeded to bend over and aim her enormous full moon at Kirstins body, charging at the Amazon queen in full reverse Bianca attempted to slam her titanic weighty bottom into her captor much like she did with John back at the BBW convention some time ago.

With a mighty WHOMP! Bianca managed to knock Kirstin to the floor, unfortunately her victory was not long lived. Unlike her ex John, who she had destroyed with ease, Kirstin was a far more powerful opponent and Bianca was nowhere near her max 623 pound bottom crushing tonnage like back at the conference.

Feeling Kirstins feet sink into her squishy butt fat Bianca was pushed away and sent stumbling forward. Kirstins hydraulic press like legs wore simply to strong making Biancas 552 pounds seem meager in comparison.

Yeah right light weight, you might have been able to push me aside if you wore still at your peak 623 pound weight but now at only a tiny 552 youre simply not fat enough B, now move your ass over to the machine fatso Kirstin bellowed before repeatedly slapping Biancas belly bottom and boobs with a ferocious hard stinging hand.

Ow, stop thatow, please Kirstin! Bianca protested as she felt Kirstins much faster and nimble strong hands slap her pink creamy flesh whilst herding her towards the contraption.

Admitting defeat at the hands of a vastly superior Kirstin Bianca dared not question or refuse the Amazon queen any longer as she was simply outclassed by Kirstins might.

Ha teach you to tussle with me lard ass, muscle versus fatmuscle always wins! Kirstin teased flexing her biceps for emphasize.

Bianca waddled over towards the strange looking machine noting all the hoses, switches and strange looking nozzles. Uncertain of weather she was supposed to sit or lie on this strange shaped peace of furniture Bianca soon felt Kirstin strong forceful hands grabbing at her doughy ass and hips pulling and pushing her wobbly form into position.

Feeling her enormous burgeoning ass suddenly wedged onto a sturdy and broad solid metal panel Bianca could feel as it carried her load from behind.

Before realizing it Kirstin had pulled out another slider and more panels, forcing Bianca into a semi sitting-standing position. Her fat cellulite covered thighs wore forced apart by a hydraulic lift, forcing her enormous belly to come spilling forth.

Luckily the next attachment that came forth was a pare of polls for Bianca to rest her enormous Christmas ham sized pork chop arms, fat and happy they sat upon the cold clinical metal tray on either side.

Her double chin was forced onto a similar tray in front of her but one with soft fabric for her to rest her head.

Next came a harness with several hooks that Kirstin quickly wrapped around Biancas pig like belly. Lifted, fat and heavy Bianca could feel her belly sway pendulously in front as it was winched into the net.

Last but not least came two cold steel trays that wore positioned under each of her enormous hanging udders. Kirstin dumping each one of Biancas fat engorged overgrown tits onto the supporting panels with an assertive THUD!

Whatwhat is all this! Bianca cried as she felt the tight leather straps bite into her fat cankles and chubby wrists whilst being strapped in by a very eager and crazed looking Kirstin.

From the corner of her eye Bianca could spy Kirstin wheeling in a large keg of powder with a sack cart; on the side of the keg it simply read 50lb in big black text.

In case your wondering what this is sweetie, its my own special concoction of super strength weight gain powder, appetite stimulant and calorie absorption formula help to churn all those excess calories your so found of shoveling into your mouth into pure fat faster and more efficiently then normal, by the time Im done with you B, your going to literally be able to watch yourself grow as I pile more and more weight onto your already overly loaded down poor little frame Kirstin mused whilst hooking up the machines hoses and nozzles with the container.

Bianca didnt know what to say she was frightened and stunned, she began to plead with Kirstin but it was to no avail.

There we are, ready to go. All it now needs is milk to turn the powder into liquidhmm I wonder were I could find some milk? Kirstin grinned as traced a long red finger nail dangerously across the fat balloon engorged milk udder hefted heavily on the metal side trays.

Watching in horror as Kirstin attached a nozzle and suction cups to each of her puffy, swollen fat nipples and then connecting the hose with the keg of weight gain shake Bianca was mortified at what was happening to her. Kirstin stuck the remaining hose into her mouth and fastened it from behind.

Just think B soon all this weight gain formula mixed with your own creamy breast milk will be added to your already immense wobbly fat body, imagine trying to carry all that extra poundage around Kirstin laughed as she flicked a big red switch on the machine brining it to life.

As the machine began to stir Bianca could feel the breast pumps begin to work furiously, pumping away and draining her already very fatty calorie heavy breast milk into the weight gain mixture before pumping it back into her own mouth.

NOOMMPPFFGULPGULPCHUGCHUGCHUGMMPPFFGULP!

Kirstin just stood there triumphantly and smiled admiring the fat pig that would soon be turned into an even bigger overgrown fat churning milk sow over the coming weeks.


----------



## zxc098

more coming soon


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

Great I can't wait once aGain

Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## mollycoddles

Yaaaay, so happy to see more Bianca! I'm actually kind of sad to think that we're drawing close to the end. It's such an enjoyable journey that I wish it could continue indefinitely! Excellent work as always, Bianca is such a fun and lovely character.


----------



## Coop

Why must Biancia suffer? I hate Kristen.


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

I agree with both of you two, I wish that Biancia could continue indefinately cause she's such a great character, and I'm really not liking Kristin and the abuse she puts Biancia through....but think of how Marcus is gonna flip-out when he sees what's Kristen's done to his wife. I mean he'll literally be torn between extreme anger for the torture his wife had to endure, yet lustful for the end results.


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## Giraffes?Giraffes!

Mr. Jigglesworth said:


> I agree with both of you two, I wish that Biancia could continue indefinately cause she's such a great character, and I'm really not liking Kristin and the abuse she puts Biancia through....but think of how Marcus is gonna flip-out when he sees what's Kristen's done to his wife. I mean he'll literally be torn between extreme anger for the torture his wife had to endure, yet lustful for the end results.
> 
> 
> Mr. Jigglesworth



First of all, I think we should all shut up and let the author finish the story as he sees fit. 

But since we're all going on record with our druthers: I'll counterpoint to say that my FAVORITE PART of the story is the abuse Bianca endures from various fit women throughout the story. The author obviously enjoys it as well, or else he wouldn't have it as a recurring theme. 

Telling him to dispense with the humiliation/objectification/abuse angle in favor of some Amazon revenge plotline is rude and silly. If that's the story you want, write it yourself. 

My suspicion is that Kristen will berate and stuff and fatten our squishy heroine up to a new high weight and release her back into Marcus's waiting, rambo-y arms, but whatever twists and turns the story takes, I am on board. It's the author's rodeo and I am just a spectator- as are we all. 

Lets just wait patiently like adults.


----------



## zxc098

^^^^ what that guy said


----------



## fatgirl33

zxc098 said:


> ^^^^ what that guy said



Two thumbs up from me as well! Love what you've done so far!

Brenda


----------



## rotoplooker

Awesome story ! Leaving on such a cliffhanger is pure torture, I check everyday if you've posted the next episode...


----------



## zxc098

i will get around to it eventually its like only a chapter or two and then the epilogue really but haven't found the time to write it D:

want to start work on another story something not so long as it is hard to keep it going and takes up way to much time :/


----------



## J34

zxc098 said:


> i will get around to it eventually its like only a chapter or two and then the epilogue really but haven't found the time to write it D:
> 
> want to start work on another story something not so long as it is hard to keep it going and takes up way to much time :/



No problem, do what feels right. Just glad you wrote the story as it was a joy reading. 

Usually when I am stuck writing something, I will write something else to get the thought process going. Then after doing something else it becomes easier to write the other story that you intended to write (if that makes sense?). Good Luck!


----------



## rotoplooker

Take your time, on my side I think I'll have a second read of the full story.


----------



## zxc098

i think i might read the full story as well, i actually haven't done so up until now.


----------



## zxc098

Have written the final few chapters now, just need to proof read them now and then tweak them so I'm happy.

Hope to post them within the next day or so, done heaps of writing today.

I think most of you will be pretty happy with how the story concludes.


----------



## sammybaby

zxc098 said:


> Have written the final few chapters now, just need to proof read them now and then tweak them so I'm happy.
> 
> Hope to post them within the next day or so, done heaps of writing today.
> 
> I think most of you will be pretty happy with how the story concludes.



This makes me happy :smitten:


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

Me too, I just had some bad news today and could use some great reading material to relax to l8r on.


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## zxc098

sorry for the delay had some knew thoughts come to me so i decided to add some more, got to work it all in now


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

That's quite alright, as a gret story like this one is worth the weight while the writer sorts out new material...we'll be aRound


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## zxc098

sorry everyone hope to give you all a big update real soon, i know i have been promising one for a while just i want to get it right.

I have read the story in its full for the first time and its given me some new ideas to play with. I also have come up with a much better ending i think.


----------



## Giraffes?Giraffes!

Dude, don't worry about it at all. Take all the time you need. 

We are owed nothing and will all be stoked on receiving the next installment whenever it's ready. 

Have fun writing it! Great talent you've got there.


----------



## Ulysses

Giraffes?Giraffes! said:


> We are owed nothing and will all be stoked on receiving the next installment whenever it's ready.



I agree only partially. If you start telling a story with a clear understanding that many people will probably listen (or read) what you have to tell, then I think you do have certain obligation to finish what you started. It's only fair to the others. 

That being said, with all encouragement and respect, I think you should just finish the story. I guess at this point you as an author are more or less "done" with the story, wishing to move on already. So just finish it. It doesn't have to be pulizer-level. It doesn't have to fill everyone's fantasies. Just bring the story to a conclusion. 

For the record, it is great in one sense that people put in their comments and suggestions during the writing process. But on the other hand, it's possible that multiple, often mutually exclusive requests and ideas concerning the storyline can just confuse the writer and create pressure that is not perhaps needed. I don't know if that is the case here, but it was just a thought.


----------



## kronoman

I would love to see the ending to this, and also to Poker Night.

Together with "From arrogant pig to just pig", they are a great trilogy of fun. I love how you describe everything! 

Any ending you write will be good, dont put too much pressure on yourself, and thanks for all the effort! Is a great job!


----------



## zxc098

*THE FIRST SIGN OF WEAKNESS*

At first Bianca grew delirious and her eyes would glaze over while breathing hard, beat red and sweating profusely as she tried to keep up with the constant flow of weight gain milkshake as it was pumped into her mouth by the feeding machine. By the end of the first few days however she could feel her stomach stretch and swell in size giving her greater capacity to hold the huge amounts of liquid before her body churned the formula into more fat and distributed it mercilessly amongst the various swelling parts of her flabby body.

The only time Bianca’s belly and boobs wore granted mercy from the onslaught of weight gain shake and the furious pumping and pulling of her sore breasts was when Kirstin turned off the machine whilst changing the empty kegs of weight gain and appetite stimulant powder that mixed with Bianca’s breast milk.

“Good morning piglet, time to wake up I have something special for you today!” Kirsten laughed as she entered the cabin one morning dressed in her usual form hugging blue gym bunny short shorts and matching tight tank top.

“Opsie looks like this ones empty, hope you didn’t go hungry last night. I wouldn’t want you to starve and maybe lose a few tubby ounces fatso” Kirsten mocked as she inspected the empty keg of weight gain powder.

“You know B, you really shouldn’t be eating like this, it’s going to be a nightmare trying to shed this weight again and besides it’ll wreak havoc on your figure…” Kirsten said with mock concern.

“Ha forgot you don’t have a figure opps, unless you call being a round ball of fat a figure” the cruel Amazon chuckled, biting her bottom lip with a grin as she lifted another heavy keg and connected it to the machine.

“Arrgghhmmm….puff…pant…..pawrgh!” is all that could be herd coming from Bianca’s bloated mouth as she stirred from her head rest, chubby cheeks covered with her own sticky breast milk whilst her plump pouty lips began to once again suck on the hose, excess milk dribbling down her chins.

Although she hated to admit it truth be told, Bianca was glad that Kirstin came when she did as her belly’s insatiable greed coupled with the appetite stimulants that super charged her hunger had caused her stomach to grumble, her fat overindulged pampered food sack somehow knew it was breakfast time.

Listening to the machine buzz into motion once more and feeling her sore puffy tender pink nipples being tugged by the machine, Bianca could feel the pressure in her pumped up milk bar slowly subside as her breasts which had refilled with milk over night wore pumped, pulled and sucked before pouring forth with their creamy rich liquid that would mix with the weight gain powder before being pushed into her rapidly filled greedy mouth.

“There we are cowgirl; enjoy the calories hog…although if you ask me you could really do without, you wouldn’t want to get a fat bum now, people might stare?” Kirsten joked peering at the massively deep ass crack that was hanging out of Bianca’s obscenely tight flesh colored panties.

“Hmm wonder how long it will take for the elastic on these poor panties to snap…shall I be merciful and take them off for you, or should I wait until your perversely fat body destroys them with it’s excess poundage, could be fun to watch I guess!” the Amazon gleamed as she stuck her index finger between the taught elastic and Bianca’s chunky blubber like hip fat.

“Disgusting!” Kirsten sneered as she removed her bony finger allowing the elastic to once again dig harshly into Bianca’s squishy soft dough before proceeding with her “surprise”.

As Bianca chugged on the liquid she could see from the corner of her eyes that Kirstin was wheeling in a large solid looking metal platform.

“Hmmm there we go sweetie your own personnel set of industrial scales for your weekly weigh in, I’ll set them up over here so it’s not too far for you to walk… I mean waddle… that is if you still can, can you?” Kirstin smirked at the overfilled whale beached before her.

Undoing the straps around Bianca’s cankles and chubby wrists Kirstin stopped the machine before proceeding to free Bianca’s belly from the support harness and her aching breasts from the suction cups.

“Now waddle to the scales you hippo, lets see that extra poundage in motion” Kirstin grinned as she watched with amusement Bianca struggle to a full standing position, arching her back and holding it with both hands for support.

“Paw what a load, just think how big and heavy you’ll be in a few weeks from now” the Amazon teased before helping Bianca towards the machine, draping Bianca’s sausage like jelly filled wobbly fat left arm over her own broad muscular lean shoulders for support.

Having been almost completely sedentary for an entire week had caused Bianca’s already minuscule muscles to shrink further leaving her weak and unsteady. Lumbering along with the help of Kirstin’s mighty muscles for support Bianca quickly felt the effects of the added weight she had already put on thanks to the feeding machine.

Sweating and panting with the effort of hauling her fat ass to the other side of the room Bianca pilled her wobbly mass onto the cold metal scales with apprehension.

“Well, well, well cowgirl…looks like my little piglet has packed on some weight, 12 pounds in fact. Not bad considering the amount of calories your body is burning to produce all this milk.” Kirsten chuckled slapping Bianca’s hanging right tit and sending it swinging it into her left breast like a milky wreaking ball and starting a chain reaction of jiggling wobbling tit meat before coming to an eventual rest.

“That brings you to a very wobbly and out of shape 564 pounds of butter belly lard… and it’s only the beginning fatso. By the time I'm done with you, you'll be wishing you weighed 564 pounds. I'm going to push you back up to your peak 623 round pound record and then pile another 50 pounds on top of that...how does that sound piglet, think you can carry the weight?” Kirstin grinned with a cruel demeanor.

“Remember tubby, camp isn’t over for another 15 weeks and as far as the other campers are concerned you’ve already gone home, so no one will be searching for you, and once camp is over it will still take quite some time until anyone finds you, by then who knows maybe you will have popped!” the posing she-hulk laughed as she inhaled deep and puffed out her cheeks to demonstrate her point.

Shocked by Kirstin’s statement Bianca barely realized how much Kirstin’s muscles wore straining as the Amazon helped her back towards the feeding machine.

“Hnnrggh....” Kirstin exhaled as she felt a pinch in her lower back from first shifting the heavy scales and then the quarter ton sow across the room.

With both women relived to have the short journey behind them Kirstin strapped Bianca in once more and flicked the switch to resume the feeding.

“Before I go B, I have one more little surprise for you; I think your really going to like it” Kirstin spoke before momentarily leaving the cabin.

Returning shortly with a large full length mirror lifted above her head, Kirstin was anxious to put it down as she felt another slight pinch in her lower back.

“Arghnn…here we go B, wouldn’t want you to miss all the action as your fat ass balloons and that greedy belly sack grows, enjoy the show fatso!” Kirstin chuckled blowing a kiss in Bianca’s direction before once again leaving for the day.

Spying from the corner of her eye Bianca witnessed something unusual, Kirstin was arching her back and holding the lower portion of her spine with both hands, obviously in pain from all the heavy lifting that day, perhaps Kirstin wasn’t unstoppable after all Bianca thought as she gulped down another mouth full of milk.

*THE EMPTY JUG*

As the days rolled on and Bianca grew even fatter she began to get used to the feeling of being milked almost non-stop by the machine. In fact Bianca almost began to enjoy seeing Kirstin’s face winch in pain as the mighty Amazon was forced to once again replace yet another empty keg, her back clearly worsening from all the heavy lifting.

All this milking did however have a down side as Bianca quickly began to find out. Being mercilessly pumped dry Bianca’s mighty milk bar was struggling to keep pace with factory production. As the machine furiously sucked at her big tits Bianca found her creamy hooters would seriously deflate and shrivel from all the milking with it occurring more and more frequently over the weeks.

“Morning B how was your night….oppsie did I forget to switch the machine off again oh dear, well no harm done as I can clearly see it’s helped you pack on some more much needed pudgy pounds. Besides I wouldn’t want my little piglet to starve now!” Kirstin mocked as she entered the cabin with a power bar in hand.

“GULP…GULP…GULP…TOO…FULL…GULP…GULP!!” was all that could be heard coming from Bianca’s overflowing weight gain shake milk bloated cheeks.

“Just tell me when your full B, wouldn’t want you to go POP!” Kirstin laughed as she sauntered on over to closely inspect her piglets increase in mass.

Eyeing up the fattened and milk bloated sow before her, Kirstin momentarily paused the machine, allowing Bianca to catch her breath and perhaps digest some of the formula that was painfully bulging out her sides.

“Oh dear looks like mommy’s running on empty…better let you rest a while and refill these bowling ball sized milk balloons” Kirstin mocked as she closely inspected Bianca’s rather very deflated and saggy shriveled looking breasts that had been pumped dry by the machine over night.

“How much did you say these puppies hold again?” Kirstin questioned whilst hefting Bianca’s floppy empty left tit with both hands before letting in plop back down onto the supporting tray.

“Arrgghh…about…puff…puff…18 liters or so at present…puff” Bianca murmured from her milk shake induced stupor whilst feeling her breasts being pulled, stretched and sucked dry by the machine’s nozzles.

“Oh dear, that’s still 2 liters shy of your previous 20 liter post pregnancy record hhmm sweetie? Oh well I’m sure they’ll soon be able to hold and produce a lot more once mommy packs on a few more pounds thanks to all these excess calories, eat up now you’re going to need your strength if you want these little boobies to grow!” Kirstin chuckled as she switched the now empty 50lb keg of weight gain mix with a brand new one, winching at the pain in her lower back as she did so.

“Please Kirstin…pawrghh, no more weight gain shake...pant, please! Puff…pant…at least feed me some burgers or something. Let me enjoy the calories in someway before just adding them to my already overweight obese body…pawrgh!!!” Bianca groaned in despair feeling the fat accumulate on her steadily growing figure.

“Hmm, I guess letting you taste the calories before their added to your frame would be a lot nicer of me…I mean its not like your ever going to shed these burger belly pounds ever again” Kirstin gleamed whilst tracing her sharp red finger nail along Bianca’s rapidly expanding naked side belly.

“Yes…yes please Kirstin I’ll do anything feed me as many burgers as you deem fit, just no more weight gain shake I beg…I mean look at my boobs I’m running on empty there’s no milk left in my tits” Bianca pleaded whilst feeling the excess milk dribble from her bloated mouth and onto her double chin.

“Your boobs…what’s wrong with them, are they not as full and perky as they used to be. What’s the matter B, worried Marcus and Ted might not want to slobber all over your fat tits if they aren’t as big anymore?” Kirstin smiled with a wicked grin.

“If I recall apart from this disgusting fat arse you have, you wore always very much fond of showing off these big melons. Pushing them in everyone’s face and prancing around in your overflowing little titty bra’s back in college…what’s the matter worried you wont be able to find a bra that can lift these saggy shrivelled empty hangers anymore?” Kirstin sneered whilst bending over and thrusting out her own pumped up shiny 38DDD fake looking silicone balloons.

“Ohhh they are firm…and big…and round…everything your empty deflated flat saggy titties are not, jealous much?” Kirstin smiled as she hefted her boobs in Bianca’s milk swollen face.

“Tell me how much you wish you had this stellar fit hard body of mine and I’ll consider your change in diet” Kirstin laughed.

“Beautiful Amazon goddess with your phenomenal hard muscled fit gym goddess body , I wish I had big gloriously magnificent luscious boobs like yours. Mine are just so empty and saggy, flat and hanging nothing like your magnificent boobalicious orbs. Any man would pray to have a woman with a pair of titanic firm big juggs like yours. My little saggy flat chested titties can simply not push up to your huge melons, by the time your done with me no amount of support or padding from any bra will be able to heft my pendulously hanging empty boobs” Bianca worshiped hoping that her adoring words would be enough to convince the cruel Amazon to change her weight gain milk filled diet to one of solids.

“Hmm I do have a wonderful ripe full pair don’t I, to bad yours are so disgustingly deflated and empty looking now! Kirstin mocked before grabbing hold of the two empty looking milk balloons resting on either side of Bianca’s enormously inflated body.

“AARRGHHH!!!!” Bianca yelled out as she felt Kirstin’s hard grip force several large jets of milk to come squirting forth before being mixed with the weight gain powder and then pushed into Bianca’s mouth by the machine.

“Hmm not quite empty yet cow girl, you’ve still got enough in here to last us a while!!” Kirstin mocked before letting Bianca’s milk bar fall back onto the support tray’s with a solid THUD!! 

Hearing the milk audibly slosh about inside Bianca’s empty udders confirmed to both the women that Bianca’s boobs had once again started to replenish their depleted reserves, swelling by the hour as her body produced more creamy rich liquid for her to feed on.

Within a couple of hours Bianca’s tits wore visibly swollen and stretched tight once more; fat, heavy and engrossed with her own bloated creamy calorie rich liquid, ready to be relived of their pressure by the milking machine.

“Don’t worry B, I’m sure as you grow fatter these puppies will re-inflated more rapidly in the future…good thing too otherwise you really might end up with some seriously nasty saggy looking tits.” Kirstin mocked once more before flicking the machines switch once again and leaving for the day with an evil smile.

*THE BELLY BUILDER
*
Hours turned into days, and days into weeks as Kirstin mercilessly fed her ever growing piglet. Once again Bianca found herself looking forward to the moment when Kirstin would allow her a momentary rest from the non-stop calorie onslaught that was causing her to expand by the day.

One thing that Bianca did notice however was the now obvious signs of pain that Kirstin had started to exhibit in her lower back and across her shoulders when carrying the heavy 50lb kegs of weight gain powder and in particular on weigh in days when she would help Bianca lumber across the room.

What Kirstin hadn’t figured out however, was that Bianca had noticed her obvious pain and therefore made sure to rest more weight on Kirstin’s shoulder for support then actually necessary, enjoying the pained look in her captors face as the pair made it towards the scales each week.

The final few days of camp wore rapidly approaching and for Bianca it couldn’t come soon enough, perhaps once camp was officially over someone would come looking for her before she ended up being fed too fat to stand.

Having rapidly packed on more unwanted weighty pounds onto her feedies already grossly stuffed body, Kirstin’s predictions soon became a reality with Bianca fist passing the 600 pound mark and then beating her own weighty 623 pound record within a short time.

As Bianca was filled with her own fatty creamy breast milk mixed with the weight gain formula her body grew fatter and fatter with each gulp of the mixture. Naturally some of this weight found its way to Bianca’s already massive buxom bazoons causing them to grow even bigger which in turn allowed her to produce and hold an ever increasing capacity of milk with which to feed on, it was a self perpetuating nightmare for the pampered princess of pork.

Although dangerously full and at her captors mercy Bianca couldn’t help but feel aroused at times as she felt her boobs being pumped furiously by the machine all the while feeling her ever growing and softening milk filled rounding form expand in all directions.

“Oh my B, that’s quite an udder you have there. PAW these puppies have got to hold more then 20 liters by now!” Kirstin mocked as she once again lifted prodded and pushed her defeated prisoner’s engorged cream filled fun bags.

Upon closer inspection it was more then obvious that Bianca’s breasts had grown significantly. Round, wobbly fatty masses of ballooning tit meat over filled to the brim with milky liquid. The skin had been stretched so tight that if one looked closely enough you could see Bianca’s blue blood veins pumping furiously along with the creamy milk sloshing about as she was continuously pumped like a milking cow.

Naturally all this feeding and overly nutritious high calorie intake coupled with absolutely no movement whatsoever, was causing Bianca to grow immensely fat and obese.

Her ass was billowing in all directions and stuck out with a shelf large enough for Kirstin to sit on. Her newly forming cellulite coupled with mountains of fatty rolls pushed out and hung more and more over the already very broad ass support bench which the machine offered. Mesmerized with how monumentally large and voluminously fat Bianca’s ass was becoming began to play on both the women’s minds, how much more fat could her butt cheeks really hold?

Her thighs wore twice as thick as even the fattest bottom heavy BBW and dripped with newly added poundage. Her flabby soft arms had been promoted from Christmas hams into bean bags becoming almost too heavy for Bianca’s muscle void physique to lift without significant effort.

And then there was her belly. A giant orb of ever fattening flesh surging forth in a rounded milk filled sphere, so dangerously full that at times Bianca could feel the new stretch marks forming as her milky soft skin ripped and stretched further with each empty weight gain keg. At times Bianca feared Kirstin’s sharp finger nails would cause her to pop as her captor dragged them along her belly button which by now could accommodate Kirstin’s entire fist with ease.

“Heh to think you used to be all top heavy boobs and bottylicious ass back in college, seemed like no amount of eating would cause you to pack on weight anywhere else…guess even your fat ass and tits couldn’t absorb all those calories you stuffed yourself with…to bad cause this sucker must be a real monstrous task of pushing around eh B?” Kirstin smiled with a raised eyebrow while running her hand across the flesh colored panties that wore packed to the brim with chub whilst still helping to support Bianca’s enormous wobbly under hanging belly fat.

“Wow these are packed tight, I honestly cant believe your panties haven’t snapped yet, tell me something B, I’m curious as a fat girl do you always load your panties full with belly blubber for support or do you sometimes let this sucker hang over the waistband?” Kirsten giggled whilst exploring the red welts around Bianca’s soft pink belly flesh that the stubborn panties had made over the last few weeks.

“Although I could imagine it would be a nightmare to waddle anywhere with such a huge slab of pork wobbling and jiggling uncontrollably like a pendulous udder without panties for support…really they should call them belly harness’s once you fat girl’s get to a certain size, cus really that’s what they become” Kirstin mused.

“Hmmm looks like someone has a little Buddha belly, a few more days and this sucker might end up resting on the floor…think Marcus will still find you sexy when your to fat to stand?” Kirstin laughed as she got down on her knees to closer examine Bianca’s flabby heavy under hang.

“And what’s this HA, looks like some of your belly’s under hang is trying to escape its tight confines, good lord B your bottom belly is seeping through your panties leg holes it looks so funny!” the Amazon mocked grabbing the two pendulous sausage like boobs that had oozed out of Bianca’s panties and through the crotch.

Although it was so humiliating to be fattened and taunted constantly by the much fitter and statuesque Amazon goddess, Bianca did miss the touch of a warm hand fondling her fat and playing with her pudge, even if it was Kirstin.

“I’ll tell you what fatso since you’ve been such a good little piglet the last few weeks and packed on so much weight I’ll grab some scissors and cut you’re belly free from these stubborn panties” Kirsten offered with a raised eyebrow.

“Puff…pant…gulp…gulp…yes…gulp…please…gulp…puff” Bianca murmured from her head rest as she felt the hard cold metal tip of the scissors press against her oozing warm belly fat.

“Wow B these really are tough, looks like it’s got a wire inside the elastic…no wonder they haven’t snapped yet” Kirsten informed as she struggled to wedge the scissors between the panties waistband and Bianca’s overfed gut.

“PAWNG!!!” the wire was cut and to no great surprise Bianca’s titanic wobbling milky white mass of belly fat came surging forth in an ocean of blubber, rippling with waves of chub bouncing up and down before eventually coming to a rest, still supported by the machines now straining belly harness.

“HOLY COW B, YOU’RE HUGE!” Kirstin blurted out as she stood back and surveyed the damage.

Looking in the mirror Bianca could see herself in profile, her overwhelmingly fat belly hanging pendulously and heavy within the confines of the belly harness.

As this was happening Bianca was still greedily sucking hard on the milkshake hose quickly emptying the weight gain powder keg once more.

“BBURRRPPPPP” the fat sow belched just as her rippling belly settled. What came next however was not expected. With the panties no longer supporting her belly and forcing it into a spherical round boulder sized meat ball balloon, Bianca’s gut morphed into a more natural looking form as it suddenly doubled over on itself creating a huge muffin top spare tire for her boobs to rest on whilst her much bigger lower belly sagged heavy and round into the pendulous harness.

“Oh my B, what have you been doing to yourself, only another 3 or 4 inches at the looks of things before this sucker hits the ground. I bet you’ll be relieved when this hog gut finally can rest some of its weight on the floor though, must be a nightmare on your back to support this thing” Kirstin laughed giving the pendulously fat rounded hanger before her a solid slap, which sent Bianca’s fat shuddering for a good few seconds much to her despair and Kirstin’s delight.

“I cant believe my belly is almost touching the ground now when I sit, what has she done to me…although if Marcus was here I guess he would tell me it was sexy to reach this new milestone” Bianca pondered as she attempted to suck in her gut self consciously.

“HAHAHA pathetic, don’t even try it fatso…sucking in your gut are you serious you actually think that will make a difference. Get it through your head fatso you’re a blob now and you will always be one. You will never ever, ever have a body like mine no matter how hard you train or diet, you’re simply FAT!” Kirstin reprimanded as she stood beside the ballooning milk ball whilst flexing her rock hard abs in front of Bianca.

Looking at the steely hard six pack mere inches from her eyes as she watched Kirstin change the empty weight gain keg once more she could almost feel herself continue to expand further with lard. Quickly realizing that Kirstin was right and unfortunately for Bianca the added appetite stimulants super charged her own greedy gluttony causing her to continue chugging on the weight gain shake regardless of how desperately she wanted to stop.

“Arghssssss….” Kirsten suddenly let out as she held her back in pain, clearly the damage Bianca’s weighty body had caused on Kirstin’s lower back over the weeks plus the constent lifting of heavy kegs was worse then first thought. Seeing her captor in pain gave Bianca an idea, one that might just help her to escape.

“Enjoy, just remember don’t eat it all at once…might make you fat…oppsie to late!” Kirstin smiled as she pressed down hard on Bianca’s right tit with her hand forcing a large jet of milk to come gushing forth into the pipe line and straight into Bianca’s already full mouth.

“Good lord fatty, haven’t you had enough yet...don’t you realize your belly just doubled over on itself with lard?” Kirstin mocked watching as the excess milk dribbled down Bianca’s forming third chin.

“Here let me get that for you, wouldn’t want my little piggy to miss a drop” Kirstin smiled as she used Bianca’s massive ripped size 40 panties to wipe the dribbling milk from Bianca’s chins.

“Not so svelte in the face either I see, looks like all this chub has made those prized highly defined cheekbones disappear along with that long slender neck. Oh well bloated chipmunk cheeks and a triple chin will half to do instead!” Kirsten grinned before tossing the now ruined milk stained panties on the floor.

“Haha oh my B, you look like Violet Beauregarde from Charlie and the chocolate factory, minus all the blue of course… what a pathetically obese sow you have become, maybe you should stop eating…hmm what do you think?” Kirstin hissed as she traced her sharp finger nail along the deep red welts left by the wire panties on Bianca’s muffin top.

“Although to be fair sweetie these welts do like kind of sore, I’ll bring you some moisturizer cream next time I drop in, until then try not to explode.” the Amazon announced leaving Bianca time to think once more on how to best use Kirstin’s back pain to her advantage.


----------



## zxc098

*THE BACK BREAKER*

As promised the next day Kirstin returned with a large pot of belly cream and various lotions and oils for Biancas stretch mark riddled blubber.

Ooow poor baby look what I have for you, this should help sooth the pain of those red welts those nasty panties caused, looks like they really cut deep into your chub there B Kirstin cooed as she slapped on large handfuls of the cream and smeared it all over Biancas boulder belly.

Mmmm that feel so good Kirstin! Bianca groaned as she felt Kirstins warm hand smear the cool lotion over her stretch marks.

Mmm here are some really nasty ones B, my you are soft and doughy arent you! Kirstin grinned as she lathered up the belly sow.

Although Biancas panties had caused sore red welts to press into her flab they did serve a purpose and without the added support Biancas belly sagged heavily towards the ground, causing more stretch marks to form in the process as her milky soft skin ripped whilst desperately trying to hold the pendulous whopper still suspended in the faltering harness.

Mmmm its so warm and soft B, my word I had no idea Kirstin murmured as she continued to rub her hands all over Biancas mountains keg of fat.

Biting her bottom lip and beginning to flush Kirstin slowly began to grind her hips into Biancas flab, feeling its soft warm blubber push between her steely hard thighs as she squeezed Biancas belly fat between her legs.

KIRSTINoh my what are you doing! Bianca blurted out as she realized what her former college room mate now captor was doing to her.

Shut up piglet, gawd your so softits like a giant marshmallow Kirstin moaned as she continued to bump and grind Biancas belly.

Grabbing for the hose Kirstin switched on the machine while grabbing for the feeding nozzle and pushing it into Biancas mouth with ecstasy.

Keep eating you hog, I want this boulder belly biggerI want you so fat that you explode you cowoh lord what a bellyso fat and soft and round and full and heavy and milky and warm GAWD!!! Kirstin yelled whilst beginning to clamber on top of the squishy greased up meat ball still trapped between her rock hard thighs that wore still squeezing and pumping Biancas slippery shiny belly fat with all their might.

KIRSTIN PLEASEyoure too heavy for me to hold!!! Bianca blurted out as she felt the weight of the 210 pound muscle goddess sink into her soft fat.

Bucking back and forth and riding atop Biancas giant oiled up gut like a rodeo clown, Kirstin barely had time to witness the belly harness giving way under the combined weight of Biancas belly and her own solid 210 pound brick load.

SNAP! SNAP! SNAP! PING! SNAP! PING! PING!

So fat and greasy you cow, so fat and oiled up, so fat and full of milky blubber so fat an.AARRGHHH!!! Kirstin screamed as she came toppling towards the ground.

The belly harness had finally given out releasing Biancas mountain of wobbling blubber much like the panties had days before. This time however the belly didnt bounce up and down before coming to a rest. Instead it landed on the cold wooden floor with a reassuring THUDGRUM!!!

A testament to its sizeable weight and proof to all that it had in fact finally reached the floor as it forced Biancas chunky meaty thighs further apart to accommodate the its presence.

Puffpuffpant OH MY LORD B, youre belly its resting on the floor you sow! Kirstin blurted out as she came to terms with what just happened.

Oh I guess it is! Bianca meekly replied, still somewhat embarrassed at Kirstins actions moments ago.

I wonder what it weighsdont you Kirstin? Bianca slyly added as she saw the dumbfounded blond eyeing up her keg once more.

Almost instantly Kirstin rushed across the room grabbing hold of the heavy industrial metal scales, hauling them towards the feeding machine where Bianca was seated.

AARRGHNNN!!! Kirstin groaned as she once more felt the pain in her lower back from shifting the heavy object.

Everything alright Kirstin? Bianca grinned from her seated position.

Yeahits, its nothingnever you mind fattynow lets weigh this sucker in the Amazon sneered.

Reaching around Biancas mammoth belly with both arms Kirstin grabbed as much blubber between her fists as she could hold before attempting to dead lift the weighty whooper onto the scales.

AARRNNGHHH.lord B this thing weighs a ton! Kirstin puffed as she dropped the frist portion Biancas belly onto the scales with an ominous WHORMP!

Puffpuffpantpant...just give me a sec B, got to catch my breath, its so heavy and theres just so much of it Kirstin blurted out clearly distressed with the pain in her back from lifting the heavy load onto the scales.

Oooo its almost all on there, not quite though you missed some on the side Bianca squealed as she watched Kirstin struggle to once again lift and readjust the mighty belly.

Silly tart, thats right keep trying to lift this whopperlets see how much longer your back holds up hauling my fat ass around! Bianca thought to herself as she herd Kirstin ounce again yelp in pain before realizing the burdensome load onto the scales.

Oh dear Kirstin, whats it sayam I really such a little fatty, how terrible Ive allowed myself to turn into such a hog! Bianca pouted with a fake tone in her voice.

umwell lets see nowpuffpantWOW no wonder it broke the harness, this cant be! Kirstin said in shock as she took a step back from the scale mounted wobbling mass of fat.

Kirstinwhats it say, oh dear I hope my little Buddah pot belly doesnt weigh more then 20 or so pounds, would be real embarrassing dont you think, I might even half to go on a diet? Bianca grinned knowing well that the mounted flank of pork belly fat was far in access of anything Kirstin could have imagined.

Twentytwenty pounds are you serious Btry adding a zero to that, its impossiblethis sucker is almost the same weight as my entire body209 pounds of belly blubber! Kirstin murmured in disbelief before once again feeling a painful pinch across her back, proof that the scales wore not lying.

Two hundred and nine poundsoh dear Bianca replied before grabbing the feeding hose and beginning to chug down some more formula.

With Kirstin watching dumbfounded and horror stricken at Biancas sudden defiance and change in attitude, the scales began to creak as the red dial lurched further across.

CHUG, CHUG, CHUG, CHUGmmmmm its true what they say, milk does the body good.BBURRRPPPP!!! Bianca belched out as she finished of the keg of weight gain mix.

Utter disbelief at what she had just witnessed Kirstin was even more shocked when she watched the red dial on the scales creep further up, slowly but surely.

PAWRalmost as much as you weigh Kirstin, I dont think socheck again! Bianca commanded the goggle eyed blonde standing next to the scales.

umumoh man, two hundredtwo hundred and andtwo hundred and 11 pounds of belly butter! Kirstin stammered.

Two hundred and eleven pounds of 100 pork, now thats a belly! Bianca triumphantly announced with a smile, knowing well that her reverse in attitude was confusing and frustrating Kirstin.

Recon you could dead lift my 200 plus pound belly with those mighty pythons of yours Kirsten? Bianca gleamed at the muscle bound she-hulk.

Ohum I dont, um I mean yeah of course heh, whatever pig. Just let me move these scales out of the way first Kirstin replied with unease before pushing Biancas mounted fat sack from the scales with effort.

Feeling her back sting with pain as she once again shifted the mountain of jelly before repositioning the heavy scales across the room once more, Kirstin had to admit she wasnt looking forward to Biancas challenge.

Not wanting to appear weak in front of her captor Kirstin planted her feet firmly at the base of Biancas pendulous keg, readying herself for the monumental task of lifting Biancas belly up and down, a tough workout to be sure.

Oh Kirstin be a dear and refill my weight gain keg before you start, its running on empty and my boobs are so swollen with milk today. Plus Im feeling kid of peckish Bianca smirked.
Immediately Kirstin rushed to fetch another keg, glad that Biancas request would give her some time to stall and rest her back after moving the heavy scales for a second time that day.

With the weight gain formula once again connected to the machine Bianca resumed her feeding session watching with glee as her captor attempted once more to dead lift her massive floor kissing wobbler. 

PUFFPUFFPUFF.AARRNNGGHHHONETWOTHREEFOURHHNNRRGH!!! Kirsten yelled as she pumped Biancas belly up and down, her biceps swelling with the effort whilst Bianca continued to chug down her milky weight gain shake.

Come on Kirstin, show me how strong you arelift my fat weak out of shape blubber pot with those big strong muscle ripped arms of yours! Bianca coxed while noting the expression of pain in Kirstins face.

FIVEARRNGHSIXARNGHSEVEN!!! Kirstin continued albeit at a much slower pace.

Uuuo your doing so good Kirstin. Such a muscle bound Amazon goddess like yourself can surely lift my out of shape pork pot more then seven times!!! Bianca taunted whilst still chugging down the shake.

I CAN, ILL WILL SHOW YOU HOW STRONG I AM.EIGHTAARRGHHH!!! Kirsten screamed as she felt her lower back muscle tear and snap with pain before letting go of the fat sows blubber boulder and letting it flop back onto the ground with a WROMPG!!!

Argh my backmy back, I think Ive put it out, SHSSS oh damn you Bianca you fat pig, look what youve doneoh man this hurts!! Kirstin screamed tears welling up in her eyes from the pain.

Looks like your not that strong after all you silly blonde cow, excellent looks like my plan is coming together nicely Bianca thought as she continued to gulp down her tit milk shake, watching Kirstin limp out of the cabin holding her back and screaming with the pain.


----------



## zxc098

hope you all enjoy these new chapters as much i enjoyed writing them. Probably a good idea to re-read some of the older stuff for those of you with a short memory.

There is heaps more coming and most of it is drafted, time for Kirstin and her poor back to get a little more weighty punishment from Bianca's belly me thinks.


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

Write on dude this is wonderfull reading!


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## mollycoddles

Excellant, well worth the wait! I'm usually not all that enamored with force/machine feeding, but you do it so well... This is one of the best stories to appear on this site..no, in this genre... in years! I look forward to every update and I'm so glad you chose to share it with us. These chapters did not disappoint. You have such a great knack for writing, I can totally visualize Biance growing fatter and fatter and I love it. I know that often it's not easy for an author to describe this transformation, after a while it's hard to think of new ways to descibe how fat a character is growing without repeating yourself or it becomes difficult to come up with appropriate metaphors to explain just how large they are. But you never seem at a loss for words! Can't wait to hear more about Bianca's adventures.

I'm sad that we're gradually drawing to a close, because I really do love this story so much. I can only hope that, after Bianca's story draws to its close, that you might possibly grace us with more writing down the line. You have such potential!  

BTW, I never gave much thought to lactation, but I love the way you write it. The idea of Bianca's shriveled breasts constantly, gradually, relentlessly reinflating with milk is quite compelling. Again, thank you for sharing!


----------



## zxc098

thanks for the really nice words of encouragement mollycoddles - and yes it does get rather tricky to keep describing someone's growing/fattening size especially when the story is long without things becoming repetitive.

Normally i too am not a huge fan of lactation or force feeding machines, but i wanted to change it up since Bianca had already been stuffed and fed by Kristin with burgers, also its the only way to make a character gain some serious weight in a reasonable amount of time without it being completely unrealistic.

If you liked these last few chapters you'll love whats gonna happen in the next few me thinks


----------



## kronoman

Bravo! Bravisimo!!

Thanks for all the work! You are a great writer with a very good imagination :bow:


----------



## Giraffes?Giraffes!

Bravo, sir. New King of the WG Library. May your reign be long and fruitful. 

View attachment CKClap.jpg


----------



## zxc098

HAHA thanks for all the nice comments and pictures 


Will try and write some more this evening when I get back from work, its all in my head just got to find the time to put it on paper so to speak.

I think my ideas come from an assortment of reading heaps of WG fiction over the years and my own imagination, plus the inspiration i get from seeing pics/videos of all the beautiful BBW's on the web 

Main reason for writing these stories is because i felt the quality of WG fiction that was being posted here and on Fantasy feeder was becoming rather lack lustre unlike the older stuff which is what originally got me into reading WG stories - either not enough actual weight gain just droning on and on about nothing really or just really silly extreme stuff like i gained a 1,000 pounds overnight and exploded the end.

So really glad people like my work cheers!

ps: I have written about half a dozen other stories in my own personnel library but haven't posted any of them yet, as they aren't really ready. Most are just drafts consisting of a dozen chapters or so. I do have one that is sort of finished which i might tidy up a bit and post ~ it's one of my sillier ideas involving weight gain transfer between a pregnant girl and her nasty boyfriend.


----------



## fritzi

zxc098 said:


> Main reason for writing these stories is because i felt the quality of WG fiction that was being posted here and on Fantasy feeder was becoming rather lack lustre unlike the older stuff which is what originally got me into reading WG stories - either not enough actual weight gain just droning on and on about nothing really or just really silly extreme stuff like i gained a 1,000 pounds overnight and exploded the end.



Different readers and writers have different tastes. From what I've observed it's good style around here that writer's do no put down each others works, especially not based solely on diverging style preferences.

Keep in mind that you have your fans .... but there are also people who don't agree with your writing approach, which offers quite a number of open flanks for scathing criticism too. 

You wouldn't go into a real world library and bitch against the books in other aisles, their authors and readers, would you?


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

zxc098 said:


> HAHA thanks for all the nice comments and pictures
> 
> 
> Will try and write some more this evening when I get back from work, its all in my head just got to find the time to put it on paper so to speak.
> 
> I think my ideas come from an assortment of reading heaps of WG fiction over the years and my own imagination, plus the inspiration i get from seeing pics/videos of all the beautiful BBW's on the web
> 
> Main reason for writing these stories is because i felt the quality of WG fiction that was being posted here and on Fantasy feeder was becoming rather lack lustre unlike the older stuff which is what originally got me into reading WG stories - either not enough actual weight gain just droning on and on about nothing really or just really silly extreme stuff like i gained a 1,000 pounds overnight and exploded the end.
> 
> So really glad people like my work cheers!
> 
> ps: I have written about half a dozen other stories in my own personnel library but haven't posted any of them yet, as they aren't really ready. Most are just drafts consisting of a dozen chapters or so. I do have one that is sort of finished which i might tidy up a bit and post ~ it's one of my sillier ideas involving weight gain transfer between a pregnant girl and her nasty boyfriend.



I know what you mean about the lack lustre of some of the recent wg stories here. Seems like the wanna skip over the details that make a story interesting, like building the characters and background, have the character gain a bunch of weight, no romance...the end, fin'.

I'd been making up stories in my head for years, but you know who made me wanna start writing? Our very own Wilson Barbers, whose stories I found first in Buf mag, then Plumpers & Big Women, before I found them here online at Dimensions, along with many other wonderfull writers. 

I've got one of my own back in the old format archives under my name, and I've written a few others but they haven't been posted anywhere. My favorite storyline is one I adapted from Snow White, both Disney's & Grimm's versions to come up with a parody wg version I call Dough White and the Seven Feeders.


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## zxc098

more is coming promise, just need to find time to write it. Also i am really tempted to give some time to another story i am working on at the moment - so much to do so little time.


----------



## Coop

zxc098 said:


> HAHA thanks for all the nice comments and pictures
> 
> 
> Will try and write some more this evening when I get back from work, its all in my head just got to find the time to put it on paper so to speak.
> 
> I think my ideas come from an assortment of reading heaps of WG fiction over the years and my own imagination, plus the inspiration i get from seeing pics/videos of all the beautiful BBW's on the web
> 
> Main reason for writing these stories is because i felt the quality of WG fiction that was being posted here and on Fantasy feeder was becoming rather lack lustre unlike the older stuff which is what originally got me into reading WG stories - either not enough actual weight gain just droning on and on about nothing really or just really silly extreme stuff like i gained a 1,000 pounds overnight and exploded the end.
> 
> So really glad people like my work cheers!
> 
> ps: I have written about half a dozen other stories in my own personnel library but haven't posted any of them yet, as they aren't really ready. Most are just drafts consisting of a dozen chapters or so. I do have one that is sort of finished which i might tidy up a bit and post ~ it's one of my sillier ideas involving weight gain transfer between a pregnant girl and her nasty boyfriend.



I would love to see a mutual WG story between a couple from you.


----------



## zxc098

*THE TABLE TURNS*

With yet another keg of weight gain shake depleted and Kirstin not returning to the cabin for several days Bianca was beginning to worry as she felt her belly grumble with hunger.

Sitting in the cabin alone whilst looking at her enormously fattened lard filled body in the large mirror gave Bianca time to contemplate her situation and how she had gotten here.

Oh man how did I let myself get this fat I always joked about it with Marcus back in college but never thought it would actually happen. I guess its true what they say, a moment on the lips a lifetime on the hips Bianca sighed as her eyes made their way across the seemingly endless expanse of her dimpled rear end and chunky thighs.

I wonder if Marcus and Ted will still find me sexy at this sizealthough Marcus did say he wouldnt mind if I gained two or three hundred pounds before I went to camp. Hopefully he was serious and not joking, I wonder how he will react when he sees me and realizes that his wish came true! Bianca mused before being startled by Kirstin who had just slammed open the cabin door.

Kirstin thank heavens, I was beginning to worry that you might not be coming backIm absolutely starving, does it show? Bianca grinned with a raised eyebrow, taunting the statuesque Amazon before her.

In fact I think I might have even lost a pound or two since you last visited what do you think Kirstin? Bianca gleamed as she eyed up the medical back brace Kirstin was now sporting.

Heh you'd be so lucky pork pie! Kirstin replied but with a far less superior tone then usual.

I hope your right Kirstin; I wouldnt want to end up like one of those super skinny glamour models you see in magazines! Bianca moaned tweaking her puffy swollen nipples that had begun to seep with breast milk from her dangerously over filled ripened and tight milk filled tits.

Oooow please Kirstin milk me my boobs are so full and I havent been fed for ages, I dont want to turn into some waif like skeleton wasting awayFEED ME NOW! Bianca commanded with authority.

Kirstin surprisingly muted by Biancas change in disposition simply did as she was told, holding her back brace with one hand for additional support as she lifted the heavy keg of weight gain formula towards the machine.

Kirstin before you feed me, I think its time for my weekly weigh in dont you thinkalthough since I havent been stuffed like a piggy for a while my weight gain progress chart that you've kept so nicely updated for me on the wall might show a slight dropgoodness I hope not!!! Bianca giggled as she held a chubby hand out to Kirstin knowing well that her weighty tank ass would cause further damage to her captors back.

OneTwoThreeHHNNRRGGHHH!!! the two women cried as they attempted to lift Biancas gravity defying tank ass from its comfortably fat and happy seated position.

As always Bianca put minimal effort into this monstrous event forcing Kirstin to do 90% of the lifting. Naturally Bianca did her best to conceal this each time, taking pleasure in the fact that this feat of strength was destroying poor Kirstins back.

Puff, puff, puffAWOW! Kirstin moaned as she felt yet another ligament in her lower back strain with the effort of heaving this behemoth of a woman.

Draping her fat filled bean bag sized arm over Kirstins shoulder for support Bianca as usual made sure to give Kirstin more then her fare share of weight to bare. Feeling her belly slap against her knees as her body cascaded with fat Bianca eventually made her way onto the scales, once again ensuring to exert as much pressure as possible on Kirstins shoulder blade and subsequent sore back.

Oh my Kirstin, whats it sayhave I managed to lose a few ounces or am I still a fat piggy like last week? Bianca pouted taking pleasure in Kirstins obvious pain.

Dont be silly you stupid cow, as if your disgusting fat ass could ever manage to lose weight ever again! Kirstin spat back annoyed with Biancas defiant and no longer submissive attitude.

Oh dear I better stop eating thenI wouldnt want to end up being chubby one day! Bianca grinned as she grabbed a large glob of fat from her hanging lard sack with a chubby hand.

STOP IT!!! Kirstin shouted.

Stop trying to play mind games with me you stupid fat cow, it wont work696 pounds of fat is no laughing matter. Do you not understand how obese and disgustingly overweight you have becomeI mean lord youve gained 159 pounds of pure pork since coming to weight loss camp 4 months ago... no one should be happy to gain that much weight let alone in such a short time frame why are you smiling Bianca anyone as fat as you should be miserable and desperate to shed the pounds, dont you want to lose weight B, beg me to help you lose weight and I'll do it I promise. Dont you want to be slim and sexy like the rest of us... stop laughing its not funny, you're fat you weigh nearly a third of a ton for goodness sake, have you not had enough!!! Kirstin screamed trying to not lose her composure completely.

"Well actually...I'm still a little hungry and besides I have two hot men in my life that adore me how many do you have?" Bianca shot back with a laugh.

Back to the feeding machine you go tubby, know now that I wont stop until you either admit Im way hotter then you or I make you burst at the seams Kirstin roared grabbing a fist full of fat from Bianca's chubby arm and once more helping the still giggling chubette towards the feeding machine.

Just then without warning mere steps away from the feeding machine Kirstins back gave out completely sending her falling towards the floor landing on her hands and knees.

In the wink of an eye the tables had turned and Biancas plan had worked, Kirstin was momentarily stunned and weak something Bianca was certain to exploit before the Amazon recovered.

Still standing Bianca reached for her lower belly hang as best she could, grabbing handfuls of roly-poly milk fed blubber with both chubby hands before mustering the little strength her out of shape flabby arms possessed and heaving her mountains blob like belly sack into the air.

PUFFthink you canPUFF make me pop, lets see who breaks first you skinny bitch! Bianca puffed as she released the oozing pounds of belly fat from between her fingers with a mighty WHROMP!!! Onto poor Kirstins back.

AWOW!!! the Amazon screamed in pain.

Thats rightpuffyou just experienced 210 plus pounds of belly crashing down on youready for another!!! Bianca grinned as she once again lifted her keg with a heavy breath.

Repeating the process Bianca took great joy in destroying her captors body with her mighty wobbly sack of belly fat , feeling her naked pink milk fed soft skin slap into her opponents muscle ripped back with a harsh slap each time.

WHROMP!!! SLOSH!!! WHROMP!!! SLOSH!!! WHROMP!!! again and again Bianca would lift her undulating fat wobbler smashing its full weight into her weakening and nearly sobbing opponent.

Whats the matter gym bunny, I thought you had big strong muscles didnt you say you could easily kick my out of shape fat ass with your gloriously pumped up muscles. Well guess what this piggy is about to destroy you little bunny! Bianca bellowed with laughter as she once again smashed her belly onto Kirstin collapsing back.

Each time Bianca removed her gut from Kirstin U shaped spine the Amazon would attempt to fight past the pain and struggle to her feet, determined to fight back. Unfortunately before she could muster the strength to do so Biancas oversized jelly like paunch would come crashing into her once more, sending the blonde gym bunny back to her knees with a thud.

Standing triumphantly next to Kirstin, Bianca was puffed and pouring with sweat from the effort completely exhausted from her belly lifting workout.

PUFFPUFF...hadenoughyet!!! Bianca heaved looking at herself in the mirror, amused with what she saw. Kirstin knelt defeated at her feet her arms trembing with the weight of supporting Biancas over fattened lard dripping whopper of a belly on her arched and broken back.

Her tight skinny ass, broad shoulders, swan like long neck and part of her head helping to bear the load of the oozing mountain of fat as it spilled over the sides of Kirstins body. In comparison Kirstins usual broad muscled back seemed tiny when tasked with the monumental feet of supporting Bianca's belly which spread like pudding thick and gooey with oozing pounds of fat and dripping hanging rolls of blubber across the defeated blondes body, clearly incapable of fully accommodating or properly supporting such a grossly swollen gut let alone as a permanent belly rest.

PleaseBinaca.annggrhh.stop this Kirstin murmured as she felt her back arching further under the weight.

With a gleam in her eye Bianca momentarily reminisced, thinking back to all the times Kirstin had humiliated her over the years.

Beg me! Bianca simply replied with a smile.

Please, please Biancaplease I beg, please I cant handle anymore punishment, you win, you're more powerful then me I beg please let me get up I think my back is going to break any minute nowplease!! Kirstin sobbed.

Hmm let me think about it for a moment while I have a little snack, I am oh so hungry thanks to this weight gain and appetite stimulant youve been feeding me the last few months, ever so nice of you to help fatten me up like this. Dont think I would have been able to defeat you so easily without all these luscious added pounds, ironic isnt it in fattening me you actually ended up helping me to destroy you HAHAHAHA!!! Bianca grinned with a cruel demeanor as she grabbed for the feeding hose and milking nozzles.

Hope your poor scrawny little broken back can handle this big ol belly a little longer cause its about to get a whole lot heavier!! Bianca smiled as she began to chug down the shake feeling its contents slosh about inside her rapidly filling gut, Kirstin could do little but winch in pain as Biancas belly grew heavier and heavier.


----------



## zxc098

Was hoping to end this pretty soon as I want to start writing other stuff.

But then I do have many ideas for our fat SSBBW heroine and her continuing journey from the chubby fat bottomed plumper back in college to where she is now.

Also I do have a pretty big Kirstin arch plotted out, plus Marcus and Ted also need to be resolved.

On the one hand I recon its gotten to long so I might rest this for a while and come back to it after writing some new stuff which will be shorter.

Hard to find a happy medium from too short and too long. >_<


----------



## Coop

Perhaps you can create some sub stories that branch off


----------



## zxc098

thought of that but then people might not get the feel of how the characters developed over time, food for thought!


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

But whatever you decide O' Master of the Pen, (so to speak, actually its a keyboard, but you get the idea), we your loyal fans will be here waiting and reading any new stories or the continuation of Bianca, aka Miss Tank Ass, cause we want to read all those wonderfull ideas swimming around in your head manifest here on the pages at Dimensions.


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## isotope

zxc098 said:


> Was hoping to end this pretty soon as I want to start writing other stuff.
> 
> But then I do have many ideas for our fat SSBBW heroine and her continuing journey from the chubby fat bottomed plumper back in college to where she is now.
> 
> Also I do have a pretty big Kirstin arch plotted out, plus Marcus and Ted also need to be resolved.
> 
> On the one hand I recon its gotten to long so I might rest this for a while and come back to it after writing some new stuff which will be shorter.
> 
> Hard to find a happy medium from too short and too long. >_<



Just a suggestion, I'd recommend coming to a good pause point on Tank Ass, so you can finish off Poker Night. Once you finish the other off, I'd say go however deep as you'd like into Tank Ass and possible spin offs. This is just coming from a weight gain fiction reader that has read far too many half finished stories for the writer to disappear.

I also enjoy Poker Night. 

But you're free to do as you please. Thank you for your contributions.


----------



## McKormick

Amazing story so far. Sadly I dont know how to draw but this story would be even better with illustrations.


----------



## zxc098

yep, i am working on something at the moment so that pictures will be added at some stage, dont know how well it will work though.


----------



## rotoplooker

Hooooo, I can't wait for a next installment !


----------



## zxc098

next instalement is a while off i am working on a new story. Dont worry it will happen however just need a bit of a change for now.


----------



## Giraffes?Giraffes!

Lets not forget about this one ENTIRELY, now


----------



## rotoplooker

I go there regularly to check for updates. I whole heartedly beg the writer to complete this great work ! Please, let us savor the homecoming of our beloved Bianca...


----------



## zxc098

I will be finishing this hopefully before the end of the year, just got to find the time. I have not forgotten about this, just been using my time to write /polish some other stories I have been working on.

I will also be re-writing a few things which I am not happy with. Mainly the weights and measurements I want to make more realistic progression.

I found Bianca's weight got too high too fast and in some cases did not fit the description of her body closely enough. eg a women that is 5ft 3 600+ pounds would most likely not be able to walk without assistance let alone stand.

She will still be a very big girl by the end I just want her to progress a little slower; hence I will be reviewing the entire story and changing her poundage as I go.


I have been doing more research on certain BBW's that have helped to inspire this character eg: Jenni Bombshell and Viva la Valerie. I only just found out their weights and measurements/height etc which will allow me to write a more realistic portrait of Bianca's dimensions.


Have started to keep a log of certain BBW height/measurements/weight so as to help with future stories realism. Not that easy as I cant afford to sign up to all the different pay-sites 
Finding that the more I write the more particular I get about poundage/height/measurements being an accurate portrait of what I am describing.

Thanks for your patience 

btw the ending is already in my head and I think you will all like it, its going to be good.


----------



## outroducin

zxc098 said:


> I will be finishing this hopefully before the end of the year, just got to find the time. I have not forgotten about this, just been using my time to write /polish some other stories I have been working on.
> 
> I will also be re-writing a few things which I am not happy with. Mainly the weights and measurements I want to make more realistic progression.
> 
> I found Bianca's weight got too high too fast and in some cases did not fit the description of her body closely enough. eg a women that is 5ft 3 600+ pounds would most likely not be able to walk without assistance let alone stand.
> 
> She will still be a very big girl by the end I just want her to progress a little slower; hence I will be reviewing the entire story and changing her poundage as I go.
> 
> 
> I have been doing more research on certain BBW's that have helped to inspire this character eg: Jenni Bombshell and Viva la Valerie. I only just found out their weights and measurements/height etc which will allow me to write a more realistic portrait of Bianca's dimensions.
> 
> 
> Have started to keep a log of certain BBW height/measurements/weight so as to help with future stories realism. Not that easy as I cant afford to sign up to all the different pay-sites
> Finding that the more I write the more particular I get about poundage/height/measurements being an accurate portrait of what I am describing.
> 
> Thanks for your patience
> 
> btw the ending is already in my head and I think you will all like it, its going to be good.



I always thought 11 could have been much more drawn out and could have had alot more detail. I really loved it when Kristen started sabotaging Bianca's food with weight gain. I think it would be great to read along how Bianca's weight starts shooting up so quickly and why she cant figure out why its happening. Also her having to get new clothes and her starting to waddle because her thighs have gotten so big, ect.. However, its still a great story whether you decide to change any of it or not.:bow:


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

Dude, this is your story, and I really love it alot and will still patiently wait for you to finish it. But....yea, I know there had to be a but, right? This IS fiction and Bianca's rapid weight gain is part of what I enjoyed so much about her character and the fact that her enormous butt is always getting in the way or her in trouble and how every fat loving dude who meets her falls totally head over heels for her. As I'm writing this sitting in a library, just perhaps a dozen feet away from me sits a gorgeous 350+lb. extreme pearshaped librarian who's perhaps 5'5" or 5'6" with such narrow shoulders, b-cup, flat stomach and all the rest of her weight sitting below the waist, and though she's 2 to 3 inches taller than Bianca, she walks around here just fine in her tight jeans or dress slacks. And best of all she's near my age and single. Side-tracking aside here, you can do with this story what you want, it's yours, but it's also fiction and you have such a HUGE fan base who loves the story as is. I urge you to just finish the story and save the changes for another fresh start on a new story. If this story would actually ever become a book as it is, I'd want a signed copy, complete with artist's rendition of how Bianca looks in different stages of weight gain, but that's just me, you still the master.

Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## Ulysses

Mr. Jigglesworth said:


> Dude, this is your story, and I really love it alot and will still patiently wait for you to finish it. But....yea, I know there had to be a but, right? This IS fiction and Bianca's rapid weight gain is part of what I enjoyed so much about her character and the fact that her enormous butt is always getting in the way or her in trouble and how every fat loving dude who meets her falls totally head over heels for her. As I'm writing this sitting in a library, just perhaps a dozen feet away from me sits a gorgeous 350+lb. extreme pearshaped librarian who's perhaps 5'5" or 5'6" with such narrow shoulders, b-cup, flat stomach and all the rest of her weight sitting below the waist, and though she's 2 to 3 inches taller than Bianca, she walks around here just fine in her tight jeans or dress slacks. And best of all she's near my age and single. Side-tracking aside here, you can do with this story what you want, it's yours, but it's also fiction and you have such a HUGE fan base who loves the story as is. I urge you to just finish the story and save the changes for another fresh start on a new story. If this story would actually ever become a book as it is, I'd want a signed copy, complete with artist's rendition of how Bianca looks in different stages of weight gain, but that's just me, you still the master.
> 
> Mr. Jigglesworth



+1

What he said. It's your story, so if you really want to change it, go ahead. But don't think you need to do that because of us. Like Mr. J said, the story has a nice "fantastic" feeling to it. It's surfing on a wave between realism and pure fantasy. It's believable, but still fantastic, so to say. I think part of its appeal is found in this. 

Secondly, I appreciate the fact that you want to invest time and effort into this story. But from a reader's point of view, it's hard to wait for a new episode when they are so irregular. If you want to write top-class, carefully considered and well-honed text, it might be better to complete the whole story before posting it online.


----------



## rotoplooker

I completely agree with what's just been said, the fact that Bianca is very big but still can get around, and that it's not really possible is part of what makes your story so great. I'm not sure it would be better if it was more realistic. What I love in your writing style is that as I read, I feel passion in every word, it feels quite spontaneous. If I were you, I would leave it as it is, sometimes the best is the enemy of the good.


----------



## zxc098

hmm interesting response from readers; thanks.

Signed copy of the a book @[email protected] how much can I charge >_< $$$$$$$$$$


I also would love some pictures to go with the different chapters but I am a terrible artist so would need to find someone who knows how to do that sort of thing...for FREE.

Any takers???


----------



## rotoplooker

I can do one for you if you'd like...

Which scene ?


----------



## zxc098

pick whichever is your favourite since it's your time 

Maybe do something along the lines of Marcus worshipping Biancas big behind as she eats an ice cream with Kristin looking on enviously in the background?


----------



## Sparrow

I'd love to see a picture of her being milked by her husband. That was one of my favorite scenes, so far.


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

I'm no artist either, I draw for my own pleasure, but always wish the sheet of paper I was using was much larger to suit my needs for it

But, even though I mentioned it first and you mention it here I wonder about a book geared towards us Fa's and the objects of our affections for real though. I look at bbws as individual works of art as each bbw though they may weigh the same and be the same height, they gain it differently, only twins/triplets would gain weight the exact same. So, they're all works of art walking/waddling around for us to admire everyday, and wheather they're gaining,(hopefully), or losing weight, they're shapes change with it, like a work in constant progress. I wonder how a book that explains this, complete with pictures, clothed mind you, pointing out the sheer beauty of the fat female form as a work of art. 
Also write about this in the book as well. I have suffered through this as I'm sure many a fa has. I was with my mom yesterday at church while running errands and one of her friend's comes over to talk to us. Now I've lived in Florida now for 5 months today, so what she tells us has happened in that time span. She tells us that the weight she lost at the beginning of summer, roughly 25-30lbs. is all been gained back, and perhaps more, as she says all her clothes are tight on her. She wants to try again a diet pill or whatever it was that cost $675 so she can re-lose the weight she gained back, and has my mom convinced she should try it also. While she's telling us this, she mentions that her husband doesn't think she needs to lose it again, as he likes her just fine how she is. If she's healthy, why isn't that enough for her? She appears to me to have been a bbw most of her adult married life, her husband loves her curves, aside from her opinion about how she looks, who's opinion is more important than her husbands? Why repeatedly spend in excess of $675 each time you re-gain the weight you lost wouldn't to figure A. it doesn't work, B. maybe that's too much to spend on myself when I obviously like my food too much to change how I eat & exercise. I mean really? People, men & women alike do the same things over and over again trying to lose weight and expecting different results, when admitting to yourself that you like to eat, and try to eat healthy, and you don't like to exercise. Acceptence of one's size isn't about giving up, it's about realizing there's more to life that what a person weighs and moving on. But if you have loved ones who aren't badgering you to lose weight and love your curves, wouldn't you want to change you mind and attitude about your looks & health before you spent another $675 on something that failed in a matter of months?

Mr. Jigglesworth

alright, I'm putting my soapbox away for now.


----------



## superfreak

seriously, there was a time when i only came to the recent additions page to see if there was a new chapter, at this point i dont care if the original author finishes it, i just want a freaking conclusion, this story is so amazing


----------



## mollycoddles

Agreed, I hope this story isn't abandoned! It was very good!


----------



## zxc098

I'm still thinking about finishing it, just hard to find the time.

Also if i do i will be updating the story overall as there are some parts i am not quite happy with.

Not sure when this will happen, was planning to over Christmas but it didnt happen.

At the moment i am working on new stories but none of them are finished yet.

hope to post a whole bunch of "finished" stories in a few months time, pictures and all.


----------



## Bahamut

comeeee onnnnnnn pleaseeeeee give us more?


----------



## icedteas

Please do finish this. It's a great story and it would be a shame if it was never concluded.


----------



## jason_grvin

I'd love to read more.


----------



## zxc098

thanks I might do so some day but at the moment I am working on finishing other stories.


----------



## jacob286482

you are an excellent author and this story is rather enjoyable. I do have faith in your abilities to complete the story at your own pace.


----------



## Bahamut

sooooo what are you're other stories? and when do you think you can do more for this one? I speak for everyone when I say we would all love to see more happen


----------



## YoyoInator

If only ZXC would return to complete or remake it. Would be the best thing ever posted in these forums.


----------



## tano

Please ... Moreeee!!!


----------



## tubbs_uk

Lovely. Absulutely lovely.


----------



## bob1139

It is hard to guess how this story might end.


----------

